# 4 Month Co-Washing Challenge!



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

***UPDATE*** The challenge has been extended to August 31. Might as well finish out the month, right? 

Since it's getting warmer, I know a lot of us will start washing/co-washing more. So I figured I'd start a challenge lasting through the summer months. The challenge will last from next Monday (May 5) till August 18, exactly 4 months. So get all of the conditioners you need and join the challenge!

*RULES*

The rules are simple: co-wash at least 3 times a week and check in after each co-wash to keep yourself in check. If you know you have to check in, you'll be more likely to do it!

So who's with me? Come join me in the wonderfulness that is co-washing


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 27, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*I love co-washing. Count me in.

...but May to August is three months*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*



20Pearls_Girl said:


> *I love co-washing. Count me in.
> 
> ...but May to August is three months*



Oh.... Ooops 

I guess I looked at my calendar wrong 

Okay, 3 month co-washing challenge!


----------



## Cinda2503 (Apr 27, 2008)

count me in!!!!!!


----------



## princessnad (Apr 27, 2008)

I can dig it.

I think I do this anyway but this will help me really keep track and be consistent.

Count me in.


----------



## Traycee (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm so in !!!! I co-washed today !!!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 27, 2008)

This MIGHT be my first challenge but i got some questions.

-So I can't use shampoo AT ALL during these 3-4 months? What if a problem arises and i have to?

-I gotta co-wash 3 times a week? How bout 1-2?

-What's my prize?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> This MIGHT be my first challenge but i got some questions.
> 
> -So I can't use shampoo AT ALL during these 3-4 months? What if a problem arises and i have to?
> 
> ...



Yep, you can use shampoo! I'll probably shampoo once a week 

I guess you can co wash twice, but no less! 

Your prize is bangin hair.... Well, even MORE bangin hair than you already have!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in.  I only co-wash anyway UNLESS it is my week to have my hurrs straightened/flatironed (3 weeks cowashed/1 week straight per month)


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in I am trying to get thicker hair by co-washing.


----------



## Cien (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in!  I co-washed today! 

I can use this in conjunction with my MegaTek challenge, to help me stay on track! 
Plus I have a TON of other conditioner to use up!


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in too!


----------



## Casarela (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in...!!!!!! Thats what I already do I co wash everyday!


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Yep, you can use shampoo! I'll probably shampoo once a week
> 
> I guess you can co wash twice, but no less!
> 
> Your prize is bangin hair.... Well, even MORE bangin hair than you already have!


 
I don't even have 3 kids and i have to make sure i get some time for a wash day. It takes me about 3-4 hrs to complete my hair. When do you have time to co-wash your hair 3 times a week? At 4am?? What, are you airdrying? That must be it.

3 times a week x 3-4 hrs = 12 hrs. a whole day! How do yall do this!?
Count me in though! 1-2 times a week! I need to anyway with all this NG.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 28, 2008)

_*I am in, this will be an easy challenge for me.  I co-wash almost everyday anyway.*_


----------



## Traycee (Apr 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I don't even have 3 kids and i have to make sure i get some time for a wash day. It takes me about 3-4 hrs to complete my hair. When do you have time to co-wash your hair 3 times a week? At 4am?? What, are you airdrying? That must be it.
> 
> 3 times a week x 3-4 hrs = 12 hrs. a whole day! How do yall do this!?
> Count me in though! 1-2 times a week! I need to anyway with all this NG.



Yep ...I air dry....It doesn't take me 3 or 4 hrs to do my hair....I so believe in KISS...The longest step is deep conditioning and that takes 20 to 40 mins and I only do that a couple of times a week.......I protective styling 99% of the time


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll join. I just did one last night!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 28, 2008)

I can dig it!


----------



## Tylove101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Count me in!  I co-wash every day.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I don't even have 3 kids and i have to make sure i get some time for a wash day. It takes me about 3-4 hrs to complete my hair. When do you have time to co-wash your hair 3 times a week? *At 4am??* What, are you airdrying? That must be it.
> 
> 3 times a week x 3-4 hrs = 12 hrs. a whole day! How do yall do this!?
> Count me in though! 1-2 times a week! I need to anyway with all this NG.



 
Girl, it's hard and I be tired than a mug, but I gotsta take care of my hair 

I usually wake up early before the kids are up, or I wait till they take their afternoon nap, or I wait till after they go to bed at night. I do my hair while in the shower and then airdry in a bun. I'd like to try rollersetting more, but it takes me a long time, so it usually can't fit into my schedule most of the time


----------



## septemberbaby (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 28, 2008)

Me !!! I'm so in !!  

Let's get it!!


----------



## Kurly K (Apr 28, 2008)

im in...ive been co-washing daily )


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 28, 2008)

What will you ladies be co-washing with?

I'll be using Trader Joe's conditioner (love it!), Motions CPR (to avoid over moisturizing my hair) and prolly some of the Herbal Essences conditioners that I bought and now need to use up.


----------



## taura31 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't forget about me... I'm in. This will be my first challenge. Yeah!


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanna join!

First challenge.


----------



## SilentRuby (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## betteron2day (Apr 28, 2008)

I want to join too. I will co-wash with Vo5 and Tresseme.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 28, 2008)

This was my plan until Aug, so I'm in too!

Question---what type of hairstyles are ya'll planning  on doing with such frequent cowashing? I know there's the ever ready bun, but what else?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been using VO5

I'm a daily co-washer .. so this is a piece of cake for me. I did skip it Saturday though. 

I do buns mostly .. today I wore a scrunched ponytail though.

During the summer .. I was gonna get my hair done every three weeks or once a month .. erplexed
So I guess I'll see how that works out ..


----------



## lolo2470 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in.... I already CW everyday and I use 10 en 1 conditioner.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 28, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> This was my plan until Aug, so I'm in too!
> 
> Question---what type of hairstyles are ya'll planning  on doing with such frequent cowashing? I know there's the ever ready bun, but what else?



Well so far the only hairstyle I've been doing are braidouts. 
See my big fluffy bird's nest in the siggy! 
LOL.  

Naw---to be perfectly honest there are styles that I just don't 'do'.  And I don't 'do' buns--because I don't really have a 'bun head'. LOL.  
So the whole hair pulled away from my face' look....I know my limits and my cheeks are wayyy too big for that.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in too.  Did mine this morning.


----------



## Tarae (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in! My first official challenge.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been doing this the whole month of April, trying to make that offical MBL this year.

So I am in all the way!

Keeping a very simple regimen and doing protective styles which can at times include my girlfriends (wigs, 3/4s, and/or twist extensions)


----------



## malachi74 (Apr 28, 2008)

Count me in too!


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Apr 28, 2008)

Ohh, count me in, I usually dont do co-washes too often and I need a change to my current regimen. So I guess this is it


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmmm...if I decide not to get yarn braids this summer, I will definitely do this. Otherwise, count me in! 

I will be using two flavors from VO5 (Lime/Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner and Strawberries & Cream)

I've got to use up all of this WEN by the time my next shipment comes on 7/10, so I will be alternating according to my hair's needs.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 28, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Well so far the only hairstyle I've been doing are braidouts.
> See my big fluffy bird's nest in the siggy!
> LOL.
> 
> ...


 
....well  I like your birds nest, it's very cute!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 28, 2008)

Count me in. I am in braids so this should be easy. I hope.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

kels823 said:


> What will you ladies be co-washing with?
> 
> I'll be using Trader Joe's conditioner (love it!), Motions CPR (to avoid over moisturizing my hair) and prolly some of the Herbal Essences conditioners that I bought and now need to use up.



Part of the reason I started this challenge is cause I have a whole bunch of conditioners I need to use up 

I have a big ol thing of Suave Naturals Coconut, a big ol thing of Tressemme, Organix Shea Butter Con, Organix Tea Tree Con, Dove Intense Moisture, Avocado Con from shescentit, some con from HairVeda, I just ordered a liter of Kenra MC, two small tubes of Redken Butter Treat, Paul Brown Alani Sport con, and I'm sure there's some more I'm forgetting about


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm still stuck on how some of yall airdrying? Relaxed 4b's in here are airdrying? And how are you taking your wet hair and putting it in a bun? You just comb your wet hair and fix it in a bun? I need pictures. Anyone got a tutorial on that?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> This was my plan until Aug, so I'm in too!
> 
> Question---what type of hairstyles are ya'll planning  on doing with such frequent cowashing? I know there's the ever ready bun, but what else?



I either bun or put my hair in a big twist/braid and clip it up on the back of my head. There are just soooo many choices *can you see the sarcasm?*


----------



## Tarae (Apr 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Part of the reason I started this challenge is cause I have a whole bunch of conditioners I need to use up
> 
> I have a big ol thing of Suave Naturals Coconut, a big ol thing of Tressemme, Organix Shea Butter Con, Organix Tea Tree Con, Dove Intense Moisture, Avocado Con from shescentit, some con from HairVeda, I just ordered a liter of Kenra MC, two small tubes of Redken Butter Treat, Paul Brown Alani Sport con, and I'm sure there's some more I'm forgetting about



Oh wow, lol.  How are the Redken and Kenra for you? I probably don't need anymore conditioner either but I have been interested in those two.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Oh wow, lol.  How are the Redken and Kenra for you? I probably don't need anymore conditioner either but I have been interested in those two.



I can't help myself!  Every few weeks, I just have to try something new, and then I kick my previous conditioners to the curb!

I haven't tried the Butter Treat yet, I'll be getting it sometime this week. I wasn't even really thinking about getting it, but Gymfreak made me do it! And when I saw that the tubes were $1.99 each, I HAD to jump on it! 

Kenra MC is greeeaaat! Nice slip, FANTASTIC moisture, softness.... It's just the best! I usually don't get a conditioner more than once, but I love Kenra MC and have to have it. I keep straying like a fool, but my boo know what's up. No one can replace Kenra


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in.... unless I end up doing braids...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I'm still stuck on how some of yall airdrying? Relaxed 4b's in here are airdrying? And how are you taking your wet hair and putting it in a bun? You just comb your wet hair and fix it in a bun? I need pictures. Anyone got a tutorial on that?



I'm a relaxed 4-something (I think!) and I airdry. I comb my hair back with a wide tooth comb (after I put on my leave in) and put my hair in a big bantu knot-type bun then secure with a satin scrunchie or some Good Day Hairpins. After I bun, if I have a lot of newgrowth, I'll do Sylver's scarf method with ORS Loc & Twist Gel.


----------



## Puddles (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in.........

My hair really needs this.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 29, 2008)

Im definitely in.. I just recently got in a sew-in and its about me and my co-washing now...


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

I'm new... but not really just.

I'm going to join in on this challenge my hair needs it. 
My regimen hasn't had co-washing in it since last summer
so I know I will see a difference.


----------



## Cien (Apr 29, 2008)

checkin in! I co-washed tonight!  (well...Monday night). 

Well, actually I kinda cheated. almost.  I'm doing my own personal nutri-ox challenge for my edges, and I have to use this bottle of poo that comes with the kit.  
Only a few more washes...and I'll be done! 

Anyway....afterwards, I cowashed with Mega Tek, let it sit for a few on wet hair, then applied leave-ins, rollerset--and am now sitting under this hot arse dryer!


----------



## kittie43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey,  count me in too.  I have been cowashing pretty frequently anyway so this should be easy.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in, I pretty much do this anyway.  I just co-washed last night. I will be using Trader Joes, VO5, and herbal essences.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 29, 2008)

*I'm in.  I co-wash almost everyday, so this will a easy one for me.  *


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in! Might as well start using up all this conditioner that I brought when I first started co-washing and fell off


----------



## lilamae (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I'll co-wash MWF and deep condition on sundays.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 30, 2008)

Co-washed last night and the night before that ..


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2008)

Bumping for more challengers!


----------



## missnurselady (Apr 30, 2008)

Im in! I can do twice a week, no problem!


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 30, 2008)

*i currently have a sew-in in ..... would i still be able to just cowash? rather than use a shampoo while my hair is braided down? ... i wana keep MY HAIR as moisturized as possible so i dont have any breakage when i take it out in a month... let me know what u guys think!*

*tia,*
*tanya*


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in Tiffers!!! Sign me up! 

So we're committing to 3x's a week, huh?


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 30, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*...bumping


rinsed this morning...forgot to add the conditioner...well didn't have time really*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 30, 2008)

Just cowashed a few minutes ago with my beloved hhltr and i will be making 6 bantus or twists in a few minutes.


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 30, 2008)

Checking In!

-*Co-washed* tonight w/ V05 Vanilla Mint Clarifying Conditioner
-DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing spiked w/ castor oil for 30 mins.
-Quick ACV Rinse.
-Used Salerm21 and CHI Silk as my leave-in.
-Rollerset w/ coconut oil mixed with distilled water to re-wet.
-Sittin' under bonnett dryer as we speak.
-Today is 14 Weeks posts for me.

Yeah Cowashing!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 1, 2008)

Co-washed last night ALSO with the VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea ^^

 I love this challenge.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 1, 2008)

i'm in...i've just cow this morning....i can add this to my dc challenge!


----------



## princessnad (May 1, 2008)

I DC overnight, just did cardio for the heat and I'm about to co-wash now.  Hopefully the DC and co-wash challenge will build upon each other.


----------



## *5+5 (May 1, 2008)

Count me In...My first challenge ever!!!  I use Suave Humectant and Phyto Ogranics by nexxus


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 1, 2008)

I'm in...with my TWA, I pretty much co-wash everyday anyways.  

I do have a question though:  for all you ladies who are using BT, MN, or any type of growth oil, how do you keep any of that stuff in if you are cowashing 3x a week?  

Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Missi (May 1, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## miami74 (May 1, 2008)

Count me in!  This will work hand in hand with the DC challenge I'm in.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 1, 2008)

So in!  I wash/rollerset/airdry daily anyway, but this will make sure I don't deviate from this working regimen...cause I can tell the difference when I don't stick to it


----------



## joyandfaith (May 1, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Checking In!
> 
> -*Co-washed* tonight w/ V05 Vanilla Mint Clarifying Conditioner
> -DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing spiked w/ castor oil for 30 mins.
> ...



I always co-wash, but I've never rollerset set my hair since its been natural.  Is this only possible for ladies with relaxers? I'm a natural 3b so my hair is basically wavy/curly when i get out of the shower...is a roller set possible for me or does it have to be straight in order to dry without a kinky texture??? 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 1, 2008)

Oooo i want to join. I had planned on co-washing every other day in the summer anyway. This will keep me on track.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 1, 2008)

I just Henna'd my hair for the first time.

Also just cowashed with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2008)

count me in! I just have to find a moisturizing co for cw


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2008)

I'm in! I want to wash more since I put so many things on my hair and scalp (MN mix, MTG mix, and S-Curl). I gotta keep my Kinky Twists clean. I hope to co-wash at least 3X a week.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2008)

productjunkie814 said:


> I'm in...with my TWA, I pretty much co-wash everyday anyways.
> 
> I do have a question though:  for all you ladies who are using BT, MN, or any type of growth oil, how do you keep any of that stuff in if you are cowashing 3x a week?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!



I put my BT on after I apply my leave in, while my hair's still wet. So it has enough time to marinate in my scalp 

As long as you put it on every day, there shouldn't be a problem. Just make sure you don't put it on BEFORE you wash (I asked gymfreak the same question and this is what she told me  )


----------



## oooop2 (May 1, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## oooop2 (May 1, 2008)

Quick question...How many NATURALS w/ SL or longer hair co-wash 3x/week..And how are you wearing your hair???

TIA


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 2, 2008)

I cowashed tonight and made about 16-20 bantu's.  I lurve cowashing!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 2, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Quick question...How many NATURALS w/ SL or longer hair co-wash 3x/week..And how are you wearing your hair???
> 
> TIA


As long as my hair isn't straightened (which i'm trying to do just 1 week a month) I cowash4-7 days a week.  I either make a puff, wear a twist out, or put it in a slick back ponytail.  I don't think I will be wearing wng's much anymore because the dryness and tangles is too much.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 2, 2008)

Co-washed last night. [VO5 Champagne Kisses]

It was almost midnight .. and I have school .. but it's almost become habit now. I didn't really think twice about it.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I can't help myself!  Every few weeks, I just have to try something new, and then I kick my previous conditioners to the curb!
> 
> I haven't tried the Butter Treat yet, I'll be getting it sometime this week. I wasn't even really thinking about getting it, but Gymfreak made me do it! And when I saw that the tubes were $1.99 each, I HAD to jump on it!
> 
> *Kenra MC is greeeaaat! Nice slip, FANTASTIC moisture, softness.... It's just the best! I usually don't get a conditioner more than once, but I love Kenra MC and have to have it. I keep straying like a fool, but my boo know what's up. No one can replace Kenra*


 
We are >Here< on the Kenra MC! Love it!
I'll join this challenge, I was planning to be a co-washing fool this summer anyway


----------



## oooop2 (May 2, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> As long as my hair isn't straightened (which i'm trying to do just 1 week a month) I cowash4-7 days a week. I either make a puff, wear a twist out, or put it in a slick back ponytail. *I don't think I will be wearing wng's *much anymore because the dryness and tangles is too much.


 
What does wng stand for???

I normally wear my hair in twist.


----------



## Peace in Prose (May 2, 2008)

I'm in also.


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 2, 2008)

I'm in!  I started on Tuesday 4/29, though.


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 2, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Quick question...How many NATURALS w/ SL or longer hair co-wash 3x/week..And how are you wearing your hair???
> 
> TIA


 
I bought a pack of stretchy cloth headbands from Wal-mart.  After every co-wash, put in a hair lotion and I plait my hair in two braids and go to sleep in a silk scarf.  In the morning, I loose them, wet my hair a little and put some more hair lotion on it, paying most of the attention to my ends.  I put the headband on and fold my hair under it so the ends are hidden.  My ends are tucked under the rest of my hair.  Voila!  Instant protective style and low manipulation.  After work, I co-wash and braid up again.


----------



## betteron2day (May 2, 2008)

I co-washed last night with Champagne Kisses. My hair feels so good. Tonight is my regular shampoo and deep condition night.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

Co-washing has changed my life


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> What does wng stand for???



WNG= Wash N Go


----------



## Mimi22 (May 3, 2008)

Hey Tiffers!

I'm in. I co-washed today using HE Fruit fusions mixed with coconut oil/alma oil! My hair is sooooooo happy 


Can we use heat at all? I'm graduating in July and wanna get my hair straightened!


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

I'm probably late with this one, but are people putting oil in their hair along with the conditioner as they wash it? 

I have so much to learn...


----------



## Tamrin (May 3, 2008)

Co washing has reduced my shedding. I barely shed more than 6 hairs. Thats scarry to me. I have been mixing my conditioners with oil, aritha, shikakai an neem I also add SAA. My hair feels soft and  moisturized and I have been able to comb thru 16 weeks of new growth with ease. My only thing is im getting the crawlies (yes I clarify once a week).


----------



## MsBiz (May 3, 2008)

Count me in.  I have a texturizer in my hair and when I wear my hair out instead of twisted I usually co-wash 3-4x a week.  Sometimes I wet my hair the night before, saturate it with pure castor oil, place a shower cap over it, and then co-wash in the am.   My hair loves it. I use V05 Volumizing Conditioner. It is a great buy for $0.99 and requires no extra trip to any store to find it. I just pick it up at the supermarket when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## mohair (May 3, 2008)

I am in.  I started last week.  My hair is sooo much softer.  The new growth is much easier to manage.  I have been using the Sauve for kids smoothy shampoo + conditioner.  I bought it for my kids and fell in love with it..  I also use th Hello Hydration by Herbal Essence.  This combo has worked wonders for me over the last week.


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2008)

I just co washed with Avocado Conditioner from shescentit mixed with Porosity Control. My hair smells soooo good


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> Hey Tiffers!
> 
> I'm in. I co-washed today using HE Fruit fusions mixed with coconut oil/alma oil! My hair is sooooooo happy
> 
> ...



Yep, you can use heat.... But not too much though! Or else


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 3, 2008)

I like your idea of cowashing at night. Cowashing in the morning  is just a tangle nightmare waiting to happen.




*Bre~Bre* said:


> I cowashed tonight and made about 16-20 bantu's.  I lurve cowashing!!!


----------



## michaela (May 3, 2008)

Im in this challenge!
I co washed Yesterday!


----------



## michaela (May 3, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> Hey Tiffers!
> 
> I'm in. I co-washed today using HE Fruit fusions mixed with coconut oil/alma oil! My hair is sooooooo happy
> 
> ...


 

Im big friends with HE!
the smell is


----------



## Tamrin (May 3, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Im big friends with HE!
> the smell is


 
HE LTR is yummy...ohh  that raspberry smell.


----------



## BeetleBug (May 3, 2008)

I'm in. I'm out to go co-wash with Suave Tropical Coconut Con. in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 3, 2008)

I'm in! I co-washed today.


----------



## princessnad (May 3, 2008)

I cowashed today with Mega teck cream rinse.


----------



## BeetleBug (May 3, 2008)

My hair just finished air-drying from the co-wash and my hair feels so soft. My new-growth has a luscious feel to it.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 5, 2008)

Saturday morning with .. some VO5 flavor. I don't remember.

Yesterday I DC'ed with ORS Replenishing Pack and Motions CPR. Clarified .. then co-washed with Suave Tropical Coconut. I'm getting really sick of switching conditioners in the shower everday, and transporting back and forth from my room to the bathroom, so I'm just gonna leave the Suave in the shower until it runs out.


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2008)

How on earff did I miss this???  I'm in, and I've been cowashing everyday since some time in April anyway.  New avatar is my Saturday CW w/Organix Coconut Milk con and Lafier Desrizol Rinse. Did the same thing on Sunday.  Today it was Miss Key 10 en 1 (so on the fence) and Desrizol Rinse.


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2008)

Cw today with MOP mixed greens co.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 5, 2008)

Good luck ladies, CW is the best!


----------



## azucar (May 5, 2008)

Im in i co-washed last night!!!


----------



## Cien (May 5, 2008)

I co-washed last night!  

*Co-washed with the "DenverGirl Shikakai Conditioner Concoction"
*DFina 11 en 1 rinse
*Deep conditioned with Miss Keys 10 en 1, Giovanni Smooth as Silk     Conditioner with extra virgin olive oil.
*leave-in... a bit of leftover Giovanni Direct and LacioLacio--and a tad of SoSexy conditioner for the fragrance..
*Mega Tek on my scalp
*rollerset afterwards...

I'm loving this frequent co-washing/deep conditioning thing! With last night's products,my hair was really really soft!! 
  I totally look forward to my 'hair time' as of late!


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2008)

apples said:


> I co-washed last night!
> 
> *Co-washed with the "DenverGirl Shikakai Conditioner Concoction"
> *DFina 11 en 1 rinse
> ...



We just might be soul sisters!  LOVE that stuff, the smell just lingers...SO takes DEEP whiffs whenever I pull that out of the arsenal.


----------



## lolo2470 (May 5, 2008)

Just finished my CW with 10 en 1.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 5, 2008)

Just finished my Co-Wash w/ Dark and Lovely Pro Therapy  Needed a protein fix


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 5, 2008)

Co-washing tonight.


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 5, 2008)

I have some build up so I am clarifying tonight.I'm in braids and it is hard to get my scalp as clean as I like. I been doing good with my co-washes!


----------



## MizzBrown (May 6, 2008)

Checking in!

-Cowashed tonight w/ V05 Silky Experiences in Champagne kiss
-DC'd with HE Long Term Relationship spiked w/ Black castor oil.
-Quick ACV rinse
-Lacio Lacio & CHI silk as leave-in
-Normal rollerset w/ distilled water/coconut oil rewetting spray
-Still sittin' under the dryer 
-Coming up on 15 weeks post..!


----------



## oooop2 (May 6, 2008)

I washed and DC on Sunday.  I will co-wash tonight w/ Suave Coconut conditioner and put my hair is chunky twist.

I have decided to wash on Sunday and cowash on Tues and Fridays.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 6, 2008)

i've cow yesterday w/ thermasilk moisture and dc'd w/ elvive antibreakage, cmp, spp, and avg mix. i'm not going to cow today tho b/c i'm putting braids back in (very small so i won't disturb them will i cow everyday). btw i love the cow'es way better than poo'n daily, my scalp isn't so dry and itchy.


----------



## aloof one (May 6, 2008)

ive lasted a week so far, I guess I'm in. When I cowash use a clarifying conditioner then coat my hair in another conditioner and leave it in... 

*I have a question... is it safe to walk around with your hair wet all day... everyday though?*

I'll definitely shampoo on my birthday though since I'll probably be flatironing for that  Only turn 21 once, and I don't wanna be a HAM.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 6, 2008)

I'm almost doing this. I'm averaging 2 co-washes a week. Woke up mad early this morning to do another one so I could rollerset my hair...under the dryer as we speak. Hopefully I won't be late for work...LOL


----------



## MzPrince (May 6, 2008)

I just start cowashing on Monday for the first time so I guess I'm in. I want to go through out Sept. My goal is to achieve thickness moreso than length.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't see why not, like a plant hair likes water. I know there are ladies who like to add eo's, glycerin, and other goodies to their water if not alone. Distilled water is suppose to be really good and we all know for a little of nothing we all can find chump change, in between the couches, in the car, thrown in the drawers whereever will pay for that helpful gallon...ooo especially at wal-mart 



al00fone said:


> ive lasted a week so far, I guess I'm in. When I cowash use a clarifying conditioner then coat my hair in another conditioner and leave it in...
> 
> *I have a question... is it safe to walk around with your hair wet all day... everyday though?*
> 
> I'll definitely shampoo on my birthday though since I'll probably be flatironing for that  Only turn 21 once, and I don't wanna be a HAM.


----------



## septemberbaby (May 6, 2008)

I love co-washing! 

On Saturday I:

co-washed with HE LTR conditioner
applied Lacio Lacio leave-in, UBH dew moisturizer, sealed with coconut oil
Rollerset with diluted Lottabody setting lotion
sat under dryer for 40 minutes
What lesson I learned: always deep condition before rollersetting. 


This morning I co-washed with HE LTR conditioner, applied small amount of HE LTR leave-in, UBH dew moisturizer, sealed with coconut oil and airdried. I'm wearing a bun.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 6, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday and today.  I melted some Red Palm butter and put into my V05, not bad.


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2008)

*Shakira* you got me wantin a fish sammich-on WHITE bread w/lots of hot sauce!!

Didn't CW this morning, just sprayed w/distilled water and misted w/Abba Curl Activating Tonic to bring curls back to life.


----------



## miami74 (May 6, 2008)

I got a touch up and DC on Saturday.  I am planning to CW on Tuesdays and Thursdays and shampoo on Sundays.  Tonight I will do a quick neutralizing shampoo and then CW with Tresemme Smooth & Silky mixed with some Shikakai powder.  Afterwards, I will DC with Queen Helene Cholesterol.


----------



## ladylibra (May 6, 2008)

co-washing is a way of life for me... i do it almost every day when it's warm out!  so i'll sign up


----------



## septemberbaby (May 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Shakira* *you got me wantin a fish sammich-on WHITE bread w/lots of hot sauce!!*
> 
> Didn't CW this morning, just sprayed w/distilled water and misted w/Abba Curl Activating Tonic to bring curls back to life.


 
 Go on girl and get you one for lunch today!


----------



## princessnad (May 7, 2008)

CW'd today with mega tek cream rinse.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 7, 2008)

I am joining.  I CW every 3 days and rinse daily.  I have to rinse because after I work out my hair is soaked with sweat.  I DC on dry hair every 3 days and CW after.  I detangle under running water to remove shed hair. I add leave in co, moisturizer and seal with oil and pin up to air dry and tie with silk scarf.  My hair loves it! I am 8 weeks and 2 days post and hoping to stretch for 14 weeks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 7, 2008)

Yeesh, I have been forgetting to sign in!!! 

Last nite I co-washed w/ V05 Strawberries & Champagne.  I found this way in the back of my sink and decided to give it a shot. I forgot how much I LOVE THIS CONDITIONER!!    Gotta restock a couple bottles.

Sunday I co-washed w/ HE LTR conditioner.


----------



## betteron2day (May 7, 2008)

Last night i cowashed with VO5 Champagne Kisses and applied avocado butter and my hair has a beautiful sheen and it feels great. Co washing is helping me stretch my relaxer. i am on week 12.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me!   

I just co-washed last night, so count me in!   

I can only commit to maybe 2x a week co-washing because my schedule is terribly busy!  So, I'll try to co-wash on Tuesday nights, and Sat/Sunday nights.  I think I'll shampoo once a week, or maybe even once every 2 weeks since I'll be co-washing more.  I'll see if my hair sees some remarkable improvements in the thickness and length departments.  

I think when I first joined LHCF, my hair was growing like a weed because I was practically co-washing and shampooing my hair every 3/4 days!  My schedule's way too hectic to do that now...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 7, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I think when I first joined LHCF, my hair was growing like a weed because I was practically co-washing and shampooing my hair every 3/4 days! My schedule's way too hectic to do that now...


 
We are so >>>>>>>>>here<<<<<<<<   My hair grew SO fast last summer because I was able to co wash every day pretty much.  Ain't happening this summer... ah well.


----------



## Eisani (May 7, 2008)

CW this morning w/White Rain Ocean Mist w/EVOO added. Smells so clean and fresh, like fabric softener! Sealed w/coconut oil and bunned.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 7, 2008)

Umm .. last night and yesterday morning with Suave Tropical Coconut ..


----------



## missnurselady (May 7, 2008)

I havent co washed this week i just relaxed yesterday, when is the next time I can wash????


----------



## aloof one (May 7, 2008)

cowashed yesterday, bioinfusion rosemary mint conditioner and G&F Strength & Repair...

cowashing today... same thing.


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I havent co washed this week i just relaxed yesterday, when is the next time I can wash????



Last time I relaxed, I went right back to my regimen and co washed the next day. This relaxer, I washed two days after. Whenever you wanna wash, go on ahead and wash


----------



## MissMusic (May 7, 2008)

I'm in!  I currently wash everyday, so I'll continue.  Wooooo conditioner junkies!


----------



## BillyJay (May 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Since it's getting warmer, I know a lot of us will start washing/co-washing more. So I figured I'd start a challenge lasting through the summer months. The challenge will last from next Monday (May 5) till August 18, exactly 4 months. So get all of the conditioners you need and join the challenge!
> 
> *RULES*
> 
> ...



If its not too late, I want to join. I  have been co washing x3 days and my hair is thriving!

I alternate between protein and moisturizing. Sometimes I make a mixture of mayo, protein tea, oil, honey and condish for a cholesterol wash.


----------



## miami74 (May 7, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I havent co washed this week i just relaxed yesterday, when is the next time I can wash????



I relaxed on Saturday and I CW'd last night (3 days later).


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 7, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with V05 (mixed in some red palm butter).


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 7, 2008)

I co-washed last night. I'm going to a concert tonight so i tried to style my hair cute but my hair was literally acting a fool with me and i ended up in my same old bun.


----------



## Tarae (May 7, 2008)

Co-washed last night with HE Breaks Over


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (May 7, 2008)

Co Washed this morning after the gym with HE Hello Hydration.  My hair smells divine!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Last time I relaxed, I went right back to my regimen and co washed the next day. This relaxer, I washed two days after. Whenever you wanna wash, go on ahead and wash


 
I'm still in lurk mode at this point because I've still got my co-washing training wheels on (only doing it once a week). But speaking of co-washing and relaxers, can you do it a couple days before getting one?


----------



## oooop2 (May 7, 2008)

Trying a wash and go everyday this week.  So far so go..I'm enjoying my fro


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

cinnamin316 said:


> I co-washed last night. I'm going to a concert tonight so i tried to style my hair cute but my hair was literally acting a fool with me and i ended up in my same old bun.



Aw man, that sucks! 

What concert did you go to? How was it?


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I'm still in lurk mode at this point because I've still got my co-washing training wheels on (only doing it once a week). But speaking of co-washing and relaxers, can you do it a couple days before getting one?



I've washed 3 days before a relaxer with no problem. But those days after I washed, I didn't touch my hair *at all*. I had it in a bun and kept it way till it was relaxer day


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

I just co washed with Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin conditioner. Surprisingly it didn't make my hair hard and tangled, which is what I was expecting cause it has hydrolyzed vegetable protein in it. 

It left my hair pretty soft and managable, and my hair feels a lot stronger and heavier now. It also smells scrumptious, nice and orange-y


----------



## septemberbaby (May 8, 2008)

This morning I co-washed for the first time with HE Break's over conditioner. I really like it!  Afterwards I put in HE LTR leave-in, UBH Dew moisturizer and sealed with coconut oil.

I  co-washing!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, it's hard and I be tired than a mug, but I gotsta take care of my hair
> 
> I usually wake up early before the kids are up, or I wait till they take their afternoon nap, or I wait till after they go to bed at night. I do my hair while in the shower and then airdry in a bun. I'd like to try rollersetting more, but it takes me a long time, so it usually can't fit into my schedule most of the time


 
Your signature pic is absolutely precious, by the way.  

I couldn't imagine trying to juggle my hair project (which truly pales in comparison to what some other LHCF members are doing) AND take care of small children. I get frazzled trying to work co-washing into my normal routine (coming home from work, exercising, cooking dinner, and getting ready for bed). And don’t LET something come up (as it ALWAYS does!). Just yesterday, my co-washing plans got derailed because I had to run an errand after work, which took longer than expected, and then pick my husband up after he had car trouble. 

I will probably co-wash after getting my relaxer (I get the touch up tomorrow, so tonight would be too late) and see how that goes. All in all, I guess part of me is still stuck in the “only wash your hair once a week” so putting water on it several times beforehand is a little difficult. Oh well, good luck with your challenge! Who knows, I might come out of lurk mode and join once I take my training wheels off.


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2008)

CW w/V05 Extra Body. LOVE this stuff!  Added Baba de Caracol leave in and sealed w/JBCO.


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Aw man, that sucks!
> 
> What concert did you go to? How was it?


 
The bun was OK lol. I went to see May J Blige and Jay-Z. It was my second time but this one was so much better. They had more guest performers than the last time.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 8, 2008)

Just Co-Washed with Dove's Go Fresh Therapy ..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 8, 2008)

Last nite - V05 strawberries & champagne


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 8, 2008)

I cowashed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut again ..

Running low .. I'm considering buying more but idk, it think it leads to buildup faster than the VO5. I dont know. Whatever.


----------



## betteron2day (May 8, 2008)

I co washed last night and sprayed Nadia's Green Grape Leave- in and sealed with avocado butter. I have the softest new growth. The leave in made detangling a breeze.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 8, 2008)

i'm gonna sit in the corner and look on for this one...at least for a few more days. trying not to join any challenges till i'm done with finals. lots of great leave-in ideas in here though.


----------



## miami74 (May 9, 2008)

I CW'd last night with Tresemme Smooth and Silky mixed with Shikakai powder.  I'm hooked on this conditioner now!  It definitely leaves my hair so silky, but then again it could be because I'm still freshly relaxed.  Definitely will be comparing it the further along I am with my stretch.  My hair is stronger too, no breakage.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 9, 2008)

Co-washed last night .. with Suave Tropical Coconut. Finally ran out.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 9, 2008)

Count me in, please!!!!!
I know that I am late but count me in;  I co-washed Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.  This works for me cuz I am in the conditioning challenge too.


----------



## BillyJay (May 9, 2008)

Co washed this morning with Moist Condition Pro and A little bit of SitriNillah DC. Used WBC as a leave in and Cocasta as a sealant.

Wearing a wash n go pony today!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 9, 2008)

Last nite - V05 S&C


----------



## Eisani (May 9, 2008)

This morning V05 Extra Body again. I've been spraying my scalp w/Surge 14 for the past 3 nights.  I'm gonna see if I can do it 14 consecutive days. Silicon Mix leave in and Honeybush Tea Gel.  Pulled in a pony.  I think the Qhemet is better for my daughter's natural, not so hot on mine.  I do kinda like the OAHC on my hair after it's 95% dry though.


----------



## Mimi22 (May 9, 2008)

I been slipping.  

I co-washed this afternoon with HE mixed with alma oil + coconut oil.

My hair is thankful


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2008)

:creatures BUUUUUMP :creatures


----------



## Tarae (May 9, 2008)

Co-washed last night w/ Dove Cucumber and Green Tea.


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Co-washed last night w/ Dove Cucumber and Green Tea.



I have Dove's cucumber and green tea scented deoderant, and it's the yummiest scent ever! Every time I lift up my arms, I think ''Damn I smell good!'' 

I'll bet your hair is smelling great!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 10, 2008)

About to go cowash now .. probably with .. Kiwi Lime Squeeze ..


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 10, 2008)

*co-washed this morning.*


----------



## princessnad (May 10, 2008)

co-washed thurs.  doing it again today.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2008)

In this challenge...Just co-washed today


----------



## MizzBrown (May 10, 2008)

Tiffers,

I don't feel like it this weekend! I need to do it soon. My relaxer is on Wednesday so i cant wait too long because i'll burn and i cant touch my scalp but i'm lazy as hell. 

I think i'll do it Sunday night after work.  I'm failing the challenge already...


----------



## aloof one (May 10, 2008)

Cowashing today... I'm mainly just using up old conditioners I don't like... like Tresseme smoothing masque & Silk Elements

I'll probably then get back to using my Organix conditioners when I'm free of all these other junk products I wasted my money on...


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 10, 2008)

CW'd this morning with Keracare Humecto and did an oil rinse afterwards.  I pinned up to airdry.  I will not wet my hair again until Monday after my cardio and I will rinse really well each day until Tuesday.  On Tuesday I will DC and cw again.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 10, 2008)

Sorry for fallin behind.

I have cowashed every single day with Elucence Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (May 10, 2008)

Had to wash w/poo last night.  Used Wheat Germ poo then DC'd w/heat w/miel y leche/jojoba/K-pak Reconstruct/JBCO mixture.  Fell asleep after the heat so rinsed this morning and bunned.  So soft and strong


----------



## MizzBrown (May 10, 2008)

As tired as I am, I Co-washed tonight.

-Co-washed tonight w/ V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream
-DC'd with Vicki's Secret Amber Romance mixed w/ Black Castor oil.
-Quick ACV rinse.
-Lacio Lacio/CHI Silk as my leave-in.
-Rollerset and oil scalp w/ JBCO.

This is my last co-wash before I get my relaxer in 4 days so i need to keep my hands off my scalp.

I shouldve done a hard/light protein treatment to prepare for the relaxer but i'm just too damn tired for all that waiting...I'll do it after.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 10, 2008)

I cw'd on Friday and today.  I will be straightening my hair tomorrow so will fall off for about a week or so


----------



## Casarela (May 10, 2008)

been co-washin with suave fortifying conditioner  and other days im using jason biotin conditioner


----------



## DivaD04 (May 11, 2008)

i cow'ed last night, i didn't post my other cow a few days ago. 

has anyone done this: 
last night i cow'ed w/ my comb, rinsed, and repeat. 
b4 rinsing out my 2nd co i put my hair in mini *loose* puffs (twa), if you have alot more hair than me 4 puffs is cool.
under cold water (of course) i rinsed my puffs by lightly patting and squeezing my puffs and smoothing the puffs to get in between the partings with my fingers and then pat dry w/ a towel. 
you can either let your hair dry while in the puffs or take them out and do your usual.

 (maybe applying your usual products will help with more softness to your hair). i didn't apply anything to my hair after the cow since im in the middle of braiding but i definitely notice a difference to my hair which feels feels softer and slicker.

basically when rinsing my hair while in puffs it doesn't totally rinse all the co out of my hair but thorough enough that it's not visible when looking in the mirror.


----------



## morehairplease (May 11, 2008)

cw last night


----------



## Daisy'sHair (May 11, 2008)

I haven't started this as of yet, It just isn't warm enough for me to co-wash like I want to when the weather isn't warm enough.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 11, 2008)

checking in...washed with TRESemme (1x week I shampoo)
 DC with Doo gro Deep Down Intense conditioner 
co-washed with Vo5 Lavendar something.
Airdrying Rollerset


----------



## miami74 (May 11, 2008)

I CW'd today with TRESemme Moisture Rich.  I am airdrying a rollerset as we speak.


----------



## Eisani (May 11, 2008)

CW'd w/Silicon Mix.  Didn't rinse, just squeezed out the excess.  I forgot how much this stuff makes my curls pop.  Loving my hair today


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 11, 2008)

Aw man. I'm afraid I caused a minor setback.

I was scarfless friday, and skipped the co-wash that night. Saturday I applied a protein condish mixed with VO5 .. and fell asleep. And didn't rinse it out til like an hour ago.

Tangle city. I've seen worse [I think] but I had to cowash twice, and then finish out of the shower because the water went cold.

My fingers are crossed for my June 1st reveal ..


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 11, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*CW with DDTA on Saturday and Sunday.*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> CW'd w/Silicon Mix. Didn't rinse, just squeezed out the excess. I forgot how much this stuff makes my curls pop. Loving my hair today


i hope this hasn't been answered, but the PJ in me wants to try this stuff. where can i get it? is it an online only thing?


----------



## Ganjababy (May 12, 2008)

Count me in this challenge. I have loads of condish I need to use up. I hve banned myself from buying more condish until I have used up what I have!!


----------



## Nanyanika (May 12, 2008)

i'm joining, i'm desperate to reach waist length by the first of sept. i will co wash with VO5 over cornrows 2-3 times weekly. i use my growth aid and moisturiser.


----------



## oooop2 (May 12, 2008)

Did a EVOO, honey, and aloe vera condish mix on my hair last night.  Let it sit w/out heat for about 2hrs.  Rinse and did applied chunky twist.  Hair felt really soft and looked very shiny today...


----------



## Mimi22 (May 12, 2008)

CW'd with M.O.P. extreme moisture + avocado butter


Didnt detangle.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 12, 2008)

*co-washed this morning.*


----------



## septemberbaby (May 12, 2008)

As of Friday I am 3 weeks post and I:

- dc'd on dry hair w/HE LTR conditioner
- clarified w/Suave clarifying poo
- poo'd w/diluted CON (green label) to detangle 
- aphogee 2-minute reconstructor
- dc'd w/Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing conditioner mixed with VS So Sexy  conditioner 
- HE LTR leave-in conditioner
- rollerset (purple magnetic rollers) 
- Marcharieamour's saran wrap    

My hair was so soft, shiny and swangin' this weekend. DH was lovin' it! 

Tonight I will co-wash after my workout.


----------



## Valerie (May 12, 2008)

Count me in, thanks in advance!


----------



## betteron2day (May 12, 2008)

Saturday was Hair day (normally it's Friday but i went out).

Pre-poo with ORS Hair Mayo
Shampooed with Keracare Hydrating
DC'ed with Humecto
Green Grape Leave in 
Rollerset.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 12, 2008)

I been so busy with graduation but I did manage to cowash Thursday and Saturday


----------



## DivaD04 (May 12, 2008)

i've just cow'd


----------



## Eisani (May 12, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i hope this hasn't been answered, but the PJ in me wants to try this stuff. where can i get it? is it an online only thing?


 
It really depends on where you live whether or not you can buy it locally or have to make an online purchase.  I can get it from one of the Dominican salons I go to, there's a small BSS that I get to only when I'm in that area (Like 1.5 hr away from me), or I order online.  If purchasing online, you can get it from roundbrushhair.com, beautyofnewyork.com, ibeautyny.com, sickbay.biz.  The first two are my faves, but the 2nd has the lowest prices


----------



## joyandfaith (May 12, 2008)

Co-washed with Redken All-Soft.  I really want to try the Silicon mix you're talking about too.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 12, 2008)

Last night I didn't CO wash really (well, sort of...), but I washed my hair.   Does that count?

-I put Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp conditioner on my dry hair, and deep conditioned with a cap over my head for about 35-40 minutes. 
-Then I rinsed in the shower, and shampooed with Keracare Hydrating detangling shampoo. 
-Next, I put Salon Herbals Long Term Relationship conditioner in my hair and massaged it through, while combing my hair under water in the shower.  (That's sort of like co-washing isn't it??)  
-After, I blotted my hair, and applied Salon Herbals Long Term relationship leave-in conditioner in my hair.  
-Lastly, I lightly oiled, moisturized, and braided my hair all over in 8 sections.  

I have a question about this "challenge".  If you shampoo also during the week, does that sort of count as a "co-wash"??   Or, do you have to co-wash at least twice a week IN ADDITION to shampooing?? The reason I'm asking is because I've committed to co-washing at least twice a week, but I shampooed last night. So, does this mean that I have to still CO-wash twice this week, or can I only co-wash once this week since I already shampooed?


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 12, 2008)

I co-washed every day last week - started with V05 Split Ends Conditioner to use up the bottle and then switched to Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner for the remainder of the week.  I think I skipped Wednesday or Thursday but co-washed on Friday night.  I skipped last night because there was no way I was going to be in the shower with tornadoes touching down everywhere, so I'm co-washing tonight.


----------



## bigdeelight (May 12, 2008)

I started this last week. I co-washed daily with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner. Then I left on my own concoction of conditioner. (Olive oil cholesterol, homemade rosemary and nettle tea, shea butter, and pantene conditioneer)

I co-washed this morning


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Last night I didn't CO wash really (well, sort of...), but I washed my hair.   Does that count?
> 
> -I put Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp conditioner on my dry hair, and deep conditioned with a cap over my head for about 35-40 minutes.
> -Then I rinsed in the shower, and shampooed with Keracare Hydrating detangling shampoo.
> ...



Look at you, tryin to cheat! 

It doesn't count if you use shampoo, you have to co wash twice in addition to your usual shampoo schedule


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2008)

Blackbird77 said:


> I co-washed every day last week - started with V05 Split Ends Conditioner to use up the bottle and then switched to Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner for the remainder of the week.  I think I skipped Wednesday or Thursday but co-washed on Friday night.  I skipped last night because there was no way I was going to be in the shower with tornadoes touching down everywhere, so I'm co-washing tonight.



These tornadoes are crazy, aren't they? They're EVERYWHERE! We just had a bad one here in OK yesterday. The town was decimated (and our houses are built to withstand tornadoes, so I know it was bad!) and around 20 people were killed


----------



## BillyJay (May 12, 2008)

Checking in for yesterday too.
Co washed with Methi Sativa Tea and  SitriNillah DC

Today, no co washing. I may just do a water rinse tonight. Its cold and I'm lazy.


----------



## Eisani (May 12, 2008)

Umm, BJ I'll be using the SitriNillah tomorrow  can't wait!


----------



## princessnad (May 13, 2008)

Suave strawberries and cream


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Checking in for yesterday too.
> Co washed with Methi Sativa Tea and  SitriNillah DC
> 
> Today, no co washing. I may just do a water rinse tonight. Its cold and I'm lazy.



That SitriNilla mask smells so yummy 

It reminds me of a candy or ice cream I used to eat as a kid, but I can't place it :scratchch

I can't wait for September so I can try the Vatika Frosting, sounds so good! What does it smell like?


----------



## BillyJay (May 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That SitriNilla mask smells so yummy
> 
> It reminds me of a candy or ice cream I used to eat as a kid, but I can't place it :scratchch
> 
> I can't wait for September so I can try the Vatika Frosting, sounds so good! What does it smell like?




VF Smells like Cake & Icing


----------



## missnurselady (May 13, 2008)

co washed last night with v05 silk something( saw it yesterday evening while i wash grocery shopping) left my hair soft, didnt need to detangle at all in the shower, and it smells great. Good stuff for $1


----------



## Eisani (May 13, 2008)

Washed w/Suave Daily Clarifying then cond w/White Rain Ocean Mist (JBCO/EVOO added) and Lafier Desrizol rinse. Sealed w/Vatika Frosting  and bunned. This kind of softness is just disrespectful


----------



## septemberbaby (May 13, 2008)

Co-washed last night with HE LTR conditioner


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Look at you, tryin to cheat!
> 
> It doesn't count if you use shampoo, you have to co wash twice in addition to your usual shampoo schedule



Ooooops! Hahaha, Okay...


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 13, 2008)

Last night with Champagne Kisses.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 13, 2008)

Co washed this morning with the last of my V05 strawberry conditioner -with red palm butter added.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 13, 2008)

Clarified last night and cw'd with Keracare Humecto in the bottle.  I did my daily rinse this morning after my workout.


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Washed w/Suave Daily Clarifying then cond w/White Rain Ocean Mist (JBCO/EVOO added) and Lafier Desrizol rinse. Sealed w/Vatika Frosting  and bunned. This kind of softness is just disrespectful



 

I hatin on you cause you have some Vatika Frosting  What's the consistancy? Like flosting? Glaze? Cream?

Oooh, I wanna try the ShiCasta Oil too (I think that's the name!) Do you have that one? 

BillyJay, what does it smell like? (I'm in the buy nothing in May challenge, so all I can do is daydream and imagine  )


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 13, 2008)

Just now with Champagne Kisses again.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 14, 2008)

DC right now with Keracare Humecto and will cw and oil rinse after I am finished.


----------



## eshille (May 14, 2008)

_'The Hair' _is in need of intensive therapy for the next several months and I need to stay focused. 

I'd like to join this challenge beginning next Wednesday...K...


----------



## Eisani (May 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I hatin on you cause you have some Vatika Frosting  What's the consistancy? Like flosting? Glaze? Cream?
> 
> Oooh, I wanna try the ShiCasta Oil too (I think that's the name!) Do you have that one?
> 
> BillyJay, what does it smell like? (I'm in the buy nothing in May challenge, so all I can do is daydream and imagine  )


 
I have the Vatika Frosting, CoCasta Shikakai Oil, SitriNillah Hair Masque and Whipped Baggy Cream.  ALL of her products smell wonderful; the VF smells like buttercream icing and the consistency is like coconut oil, which is it's base, and melts in your hand. I usually pre-poo or seal with it. The shikakai oil smells like Jergens (Cherry/Almond) and it's great for scalp massages and stuff. The WBC has such a light yummy smell and I used it the night before one of my cowashes on dry hair (per instructions) and when I CWd that morning, my hair was soft, shiny, and my curls popped like crazy.  I plan on using the SitriNillah Masque soon and I'll let you know about that one, but it smells like an orange creamsicle . I'd highly recommend trying her stuff it's great!


----------



## septemberbaby (May 14, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with HE Break's Over conditioner (I think I like this conditioner better than HE LTR but I  HE LTR leave-in conditioner)


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 14, 2008)

Co-washed with Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner last night.


----------



## bigdeelight (May 14, 2008)

Co-washed this AM.


----------



## Eisani (May 14, 2008)

No CW today, I was still petting my hair like a Yorkshire Terrier from yesterday.


----------



## betteron2day (May 14, 2008)

CO washed with Tresemme smooth and silky.


----------



## BillyJay (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review Eisani!@ the descriptions, lol!

Co-washed last night with MC 24/7. Oiled lightly with Cocasta. Planning to flat iron tomorrow, so I didn't use any WBC.

Cant wait to flatiron. I wont be co washing for 2 days.

I think I'm BSL again
Co-washing regularly is the trooffth!
Thanks for holding me accountable tiffers


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Eisani! Your descriptions have me feenin now  I REALLY wanna try the VF and WBC now!

I just co washed this morning with Tressemme Moisture Rich, and used a little as a leave in, too. My hair is nice and soft


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 14, 2008)

Co-washed Sunday night and this morning with VO5.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 14, 2008)

What do you think about the Denman brush?  I currently just finger comb in the shower when I co-wash, but is it better to use this brush? Does it stimulate the roots?


----------



## bigdeelight (May 14, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> What do you think about the Denman brush?  I currently just finger comb in the shower when I co-wash, but is it better to use this brush? Does it stimulate the roots?




Denman Brush is LOVE for me. I was the type who had a terribly hard time combing through my hair like my mom used to when I was little. Meaning my hair spent a lot of time just being tangled and a mess. Bought the Denman a month ago and I haven't used a comb or other brush since.

I started using it on my mom's hair when I braid it for her wigs and SHE fell in love!


----------



## miami74 (May 14, 2008)

Last night I CW'd with Tresemme Moisture Rich.  I have 3 types of Tresemme conditioners that I alternate each week.  (Tresemme Moisture Rich, Remoisturizse & Smooth and Silky).


----------



## Traycee (May 14, 2008)

Hey Ladies...I haven't washed in about a week...Because I had to leave scalp alone so I could relax my hair...Then I wanted to enjoy my straightened hair a couple of days....So I just prepooed and I'm washing today...


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Last night I CW'd with Tresemme Moisture Rich.  I have 3 types of Tresemme conditioners that I alternate each week.  (Tresemme Moisture Rich, Remoisturizse & Smooth and Silky).



Which of the three do you like the best? What effect does each one have on your hair? Are they all thick like the Moisture Rich?


----------



## Creatividual (May 14, 2008)

Count me in. I just decided today that I wanted to give co-washing a go again this summer cuz I want some good growth and retention of my ends! 

I will be co-washing 2 to 3 times a week and shampooing and DC on Saturdays.


----------



## morehairplease (May 14, 2008)

cw this morning w/intensive repair co.


----------



## bigdeelight (May 15, 2008)

checking in...co-washed this AM


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 15, 2008)

Last night with Champagne Kisses.


----------



## Eisani (May 15, 2008)

This morning w/Suave Humectant, didn't like how my hair felt so added V05 Xtra Body.  For some reason, my hair was mad tangly afterward erplexed Not too happy.


----------



## BillyJay (May 15, 2008)

No co washing until Sunday


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 15, 2008)

Last nite w/ Organix Vanilla Condish


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 15, 2008)

I co washed last night w/ Hask Placenta Manage Damage Cond.


----------



## miami74 (May 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Thanks Eisani! Your descriptions have me feenin now  I REALLY wanna try the VF and WBC now!
> 
> I just co washed this morning *with Tressemme Moisture Rich, and used a little as a leave in, too*. My hair is nice and soft



This is a good idea.  I think I will try a little as a leave in after I CW tonight.


----------



## miami74 (May 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Which of the three do you like the best? What effect does each one have on your hair? Are they all thick like the Moisture Rich?



Smooth and  Silky -  My hair comes out soft, silky with a little sheen.   
Moisture Rich - leaves my hair soft
Remoisturize - leaves it very moisturized and soft

They are are equally thick.  I am tied between Smooth & Silky and Remoisturize.  But, I will say I like Smooth & Silky the best.


----------



## miami74 (May 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> This morning w/Suave Humectant, didn't like how my hair felt so added V05 Xtra Body.  For some reason, my hair was mad tangly afterward erplexed Not too happy.



I'm glad you posted this, because I was thinking about trying Suave Humectant.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 15, 2008)

I just finished with JASON's Biotin Conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

I just co washed with Organix Tea Tree


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Smooth and  Silky -  My hair comes out soft, silky with a little sheen.
> Moisture Rich - leaves my hair soft
> Remoisturize - leaves it very moisturized and soft
> 
> They are are equally thick.  I am tied between Smooth & Silky and Remoisturize.  But, I will say I like Smooth & Silky the best.



Thanks Miami! I went to the Tresemma site and I really wanna try the Smooth & Silky. Just the name has me 

Do they all smell the same? I'm not too fond of how Moisture Rich smells


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

miami74 said:


> This is a good idea.  I think I will try a little as a leave in after I CW tonight.



Let me know how it turns out! My hair loves this a lot. I don't think I'll use a leave in again, unless I'm rollersetting. My nape is usually Sahara dry and brittle, but for the past two days, it's been soft and smooth


----------



## aloof one (May 15, 2008)

I cowashed last night... Garnier Fructis Strength & Repair


----------



## Nanyanika (May 15, 2008)

I co washed this evening with VO5 moisture milks honey dew melon, I think. My hair is soft, i'll probably do this more often.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 15, 2008)

About to co-wash in a few with Champagne Kisses.


----------



## eshille (May 15, 2008)

Geeze...I can't wait to start.........I can almost feel the water running as I read each post.

Hope I can hang... this wash n go _thang_ usually ends up real tangley, tangley...

_'The Hair'_ and I have spent quite a bit of time selecting infusions which we think best support our recovery efforts. 

We shall ....Co-wash Sat/Sun/Mon...poo and dc (_if needed)_...on Wed...

Our first shipment of infusions arrives this week, therapy sessions begin this weekend. 
Here's to our success...


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 15, 2008)

Oh I wanna be apart of this challenge I can't (at least not three times a week) until june I have my twists in now, I don't want a lot of build up. But I do have a bunch of conditioners than I need to expend before August.


----------



## Tarae (May 16, 2008)

Co-washed tonight w/ LTR.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 16, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*CW every other day...plain water rinse on opposite days. 

Using DDTA and NTM-DD*


----------



## missnurselady (May 16, 2008)

Co washed with V05, did tea rinse, dcd with something I mixed up one day, applied HH and LTR for leave in. Air drying in two twist.


----------



## miami74 (May 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Thanks Miami! I went to the Tresemma site and I really wanna try the Smooth & Silky. Just the name has me
> 
> Do they all smell the same? I'm not too fond of how Moisture Rich smells



LOL.  The  scents are pretty close to be honest with you.


----------



## miami74 (May 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Let me know how it turns out! My hair loves this a lot. I don't think I'll use a leave in again, unless I'm rollersetting. My nape is usually Sahara dry and brittle, but for the past two days, it's been soft and smooth



Girl, I loved it.  My hair felt really silky and soft with a lil condish as a leave in.  No more leave in conditioners for me!  Thanks.

Last night I CW'd with Tresemme Moisture Rich.


----------



## Eisani (May 16, 2008)

Dc'd last night w/Hairveda SitriNillah  ended up falling asleep-again-so I rinsed this morning.  My hair is super soft and smells wonderful.  F/u w/K-pak Daily Conditioner Reconstruct for a nice protein/moisture balance.  I'm in love and BJ, I'll be ordering the mega tub next time, just had to first test the waters!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 16, 2008)

Doing a DC right now and will cw and oil rinse as soon as I am finished.   I am excited because I purchased the Sprite water filter yesterday and I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2008)

Just cw'd with Naked Naturals Citrus Keratin and used a little as a leave in 

My nape is loving me using conditioner as leave in. I can't believe how soft and moisturized it is! For months I've been babying my nape, always putting extra moisturizer, lots of conditioner, lots of leave-in, and extra oil on it. A few hours later, it'd be back hard and dry again. It's crazy how such a simple thing can turn your hair around!


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Girl, I loved it.  My hair felt really silky and soft with a lil condish as a leave in.  No more leave in conditioners for me!  Thanks.
> 
> Last night I CW'd with Tresemme Moisture Rich.



Oooh goody!

This is the truth! I knew naturals could do it, but I didn't know relaxed heads could. Ajoyfuljoy's thread saved my hair


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 16, 2008)

Cowashed w/ V05 Champagne Kisses, left a bit in as my leave-in. <~ da truf!! 

*sigh*  It's been one of those days......   I did a braidout last nite that turned into a dry, crunchy mess by lunch time.   So I swiped my "urban-card", bought some V05 on lunch and carefully co-washed my hair in the bathroom.   Thankfully I didn't get caught.  My coworkers think I went to the gym on lunch.   (They came to this conclusion on their own, I just chose not to correct them....  )


----------



## morehairplease (May 16, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Cowashed w/ V05 Champagne Kisses, left a bit in as my leave-in. <~ da truf!!
> 
> *sigh*  It's been one of those days......   I did a braidout last nite that turned into a dry, crunchy mess by lunch time.  *So I swiped my "urban-card", bought some V05 on lunch and carefully co-washed my hair in the bathroom.   Thankfully I didn't get caught.  *My coworkers think I went to the gym on lunch.   (They came to this conclusion on their own, I just chose not to correct them....  )



wow, really!?!?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 16, 2008)

tishee said:


> wow, really!?!?


Yup.  

I used the private bathroom in the back and did what I had to do.  I thought about it for 100 minutes before I actually did it, but my hair was driving my crazy.  The sinks are big/high so it wasn't hard.  

I should have taken a 'before' pic so you can understand why I felt the need to take such drastic measures...   My hair was dry/snapping every time I touched it..


----------



## DivaD04 (May 16, 2008)

i semi-cow'd today. I had to I diluted my co w/ half water and a tid bit of poo to my co cuz my scalp was smelling from jbco...i did not want to slap co on funk... but my scalp is happy


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Cowashed w/ V05 Champagne Kisses, left a bit in as my leave-in. <~ da truf!!
> 
> *sigh*  It's been one of those days......   I did a braidout last nite that turned into a dry, crunchy mess by lunch time.   So I swiped my "urban-card", bought some V05 on lunch and carefully co-washed my hair in the bathroom.   Thankfully I didn't get caught.  My coworkers think I went to the gym on lunch.   (They came to this conclusion on their own, I just chose not to correct them....  )


----------



## BillyJay (May 16, 2008)

Im caving in tonight! I think Im addicted to co washing
I was trying to sport a straight style for my little party tomorrow, no haps.. Cant do it.
I think I'm going to do a MC 24/7 and follow up with Aloe vera gel and WBC for curls.


----------



## oooop2 (May 16, 2008)

I've already co-washed 4x this week w/ Pantene Moisture Renewal Condish..My hair feels great.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 17, 2008)

Cowashed this morning.


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2008)

Just co washed with Alterna Hemp Hydrating Conditioner and used a little as leave in


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Im caving in tonight! I think Im addicted to co washing
> I was trying to sport a straight style for my little party tomorrow, no haps.. Cant do it.
> I think I'm going to do a MC 24/7 and follow up with Aloe vera gel and WBC for curls.



It's wonderfully addicting, isn't it? 

How are you gonna wear your hair for the party?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 17, 2008)

Last night with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 17, 2008)

Checking in ~ co-washed this morning with VO5.


----------



## eshille (May 17, 2008)

first co-wash/Soignee (10 min treatment)/rinse
second co-wash AO Honeysuckle Rose (30 min DC)/rinse
Seal evoo/marula


----------



## Eisani (May 17, 2008)

I'm slipping, but it's BJ's fault I haven't CW since Thursday and do you know my hair still smells like orange creamsicles?!  I DCd on Thursday night and rinsed on Friday.  I had somewhere to go tonight and didn't feel like straightening my hair so this morning I spritzed w/distilled water, added Vatika Frosting and braided. I rolled up the ends too.  Around 5 I started getting ready and too out the rollers and braids and added a hair decoration a la Ballet Bun and went to the party.  My hair was B-L-I-N-G-I-N-G and so soft!  I got crazy compliments as well.  My crush *ahem* was eating next to me and said in his thick NY accent "Yo, why I keep smellin ah-ranges? Is that you, ma?" I just shrugged my shoulders and when he leaned in to sniff *be still my beating heart* he said "Hell yea, that's you.  Whatever that is smells good enough to eat. Fa real." This is a Cowashing thread so I won't even go there, but um, yea.  SitriNillah is about to be a major staple!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 17, 2008)

still cowashing and loving it


----------



## joyandfaith (May 18, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## bigdeelight (May 18, 2008)

Deep Conditioning as I type...co-washing in a couple of hours.
Co-washed yesterday with v-05 Passion Fruit Smoothie


----------



## Ganjababy (May 18, 2008)

Co-washed 3 times this week


----------



## eshille (May 18, 2008)

Soignee Biological Conditioner...2 min treatment/rinse
AO/HSR w/heat 30 min/rinse

I look in the mirror and a person different from the roller-set one looks back at me...

Next day untangle VERY time consuming...

Onward!


----------



## tiffers (May 18, 2008)

I co washed today with Suave Tropical Coconut and used a little as a leave in


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 18, 2008)

Last night .. and earlier with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.

I have to co-rinse tonight.


----------



## miami74 (May 18, 2008)

Today I CW'd with Tresemme Remoisturize.  I also did another quick CW after my DC with Mane n Tail Original conditioner and used a little of it as a leave in.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 19, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.

Moving on to a new flavor ..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 19, 2008)

Sunday w/ V05 Champagne Kisses (my new crack)


----------



## d-rock (May 19, 2008)

I think I joined this challenge a while back, but I've been cowashing at least twice a week and bunning my hair and I think it's helping.


----------



## BillyJay (May 19, 2008)

Co washed this morning. Mixed a little with WBC and oil as a leave in.


----------



## Eisani (May 19, 2008)

CW w/MnT Herbal Expressions (bought a while back, finally tried), used Nacidit Aguacate Rinse as a leave in and sealed w/Vatika Frosting.


----------



## septemberbaby (May 19, 2008)

Missed my regular wash day last Friday so I co-washed Saturday morning with HE Break's Over.  

I co-washed three days last week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 19, 2008)

I want in, I whole head baggied and co-washed this morning... my head's all tingley because I used rosemary essential oil in my scalp mix


----------



## eshille (May 19, 2008)

quick co wash with Soignee and AO/HSR this am...will poo this pm and bring back the roller set lady I know so well.

Noticing an increase in shedding...not 50-100 strands each day but much, much more than I normally experience. Scalp feels invigorated, pulsing and alive.

Onward!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 19, 2008)

I cw'd yesterday after dc'ing with ORS Hair Mayo and Keracare Humecto.  I also did a rinse this morning after my workout.  I am 10 weeks post and I am getting really nervous about detangling with all of this ng.  I am being really careful and I may have to go from wetting daily to every 3 days.


----------



## BillyJay (May 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> It's wonderfully addicting, isn't it?
> 
> How are you gonna wear your hair for the party?


 
Girl! Super Addicting!
I ended up wearing a high messy bun.


----------



## BillyJay (May 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Dc'd last night w/Hairveda SitriNillah  ended up falling asleep-again-so I rinsed this morning. My hair is super soft and smells wonderful. F/u w/K-pak Daily Conditioner Reconstruct for a nice protein/moisture balance. I'm in love and BJ, I'll be ordering the mega tub next time, just had to first test the waters!



Awww! I'm happy you love it!:bouncegre


----------



## missnurselady (May 19, 2008)

co washed last night with vo5 conditioner dcd with mango cholesterol overnight.


----------



## Eisani (May 19, 2008)

^^You had men sniffing me all weekend.  One I let sniff me a lil longer than I should've


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 19, 2008)

Tonight with Strawberries&Cream.


----------



## aloof one (May 20, 2008)

Cowashed with Organix Coconut Milk conditioner Sunday night
Used the coconut milk mousse and coconut milk breakage serum... it all came out good. A little of the mousse goes a long way, there's no alcohol in it but its loaded with protein. I used some BB Castor Oil moisturizer all over my head then used the mousse. No breakage and my hair is shiny.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2008)

I CW with VO5 Moisture Milk (Passion Fruit Smoothie) last night. I love this condish! I can't believe how soft my hair feels. Didn't have time to DC, though. I'm going to make it my staple after I finish that my Coconut condish.


----------



## Mortons (May 20, 2008)

I'm in..................


----------



## n_vizion (May 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  I just need to figure out how I will style once I'm done.  I cant imagine rollersetting 3 times a week.


----------



## oooop2 (May 20, 2008)

Did a DC treatment on Sunday w/ bananas, honey, egg, EVOO, glycerin, and ORS.  Hair felt great after.  Currently DC w/ ORS Mayo mixed w/ honey and glycerin.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 20, 2008)

Last nite w/ Trader Joe's condish


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 20, 2008)

This morning with VO5 Sun Kissed Raspberry Conditioner. My hair smells really good!


----------



## tiffers (May 20, 2008)

I co washed this morning with Tresemme Smooth and Silky  I don't like it as much as Moisture Rich, Moisture Rich is more thick, so my hair likes it better. Smooth and Silky smells better though


----------



## Mimi22 (May 20, 2008)

I co-washed with HE. Then I felt I needed a protein treatment. I tried motion CPR treatment and it left my hair dry and stringy feeling Did a follow up moisture rinse with M.O.P. moisture treatment and my hair feels better.  I think I'll stick to Motion CPR once a month.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 20, 2008)

*I co-washed this morning and yesterday.*


----------



## betteron2day (May 20, 2008)

CO washed last night.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 20, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Redken All Soft.  Sealed with some 100% Shea Butter...I'm having a love affair with Shea Butter right now


----------



## Eisani (May 20, 2008)

CW'd 37.5 hrs ago and my hair is STILL wet-not damp-in certain parts. It's not even in a bun today


----------



## joyandfaith (May 20, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Did a DC treatment on Sunday w/ bananas, honey, egg, EVOO, glycerin, and ORS.  Hair felt great after.  Currently DC w/ ORS Mayo mixed w/ honey and glycerin.



Is the ORS Mayo a protein treatment or can it be used as a moisture DC?


----------



## tiffers (May 20, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm slipping, but it's BJ's fault I haven't CW since Thursday and do you know my hair still smells like orange creamsicles?!  I DCd on Thursday night and rinsed on Friday.  I had somewhere to go tonight and didn't feel like straightening my hair so this morning I spritzed w/distilled water, added Vatika Frosting and braided. I rolled up the ends too.  Around 5 I started getting ready and too out the rollers and braids and added a hair decoration a la Ballet Bun and went to the party.  My hair was B-L-I-N-G-I-N-G and so soft!  I got crazy compliments as well.  My crush *ahem* was eating next to me and said in his thick NY accent "Yo, why I keep smellin *ah-ranges*? Is that you, ma?" I just shrugged my shoulders and when he leaned in to sniff **be still my beating heart** he said *"Hell yea, that's you.  Whatever that is smells good enough to eat. Fa real."* This is a Cowashing thread so I won't even go there, but um, yea.  SitriNillah is about to be a major staple!!



LOLOLOL!!!  

I can just hear him and that accent! TOO funny! And I'm crackin up at you trying to act all nonchalant, you know you were smellin good!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 20, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*CW today with NTM.

I am not liking the DDTA too much anymore.

Will there be a reveal @ the end of this challenge?*


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 20, 2008)

Today is CW day!  
I've been co-washing every other day and loving it!


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2008)

I bought the HairVeda's co washing conditioner (sorry BillyJay, I forgot the name!) a long time ago. After a few uses, it disappeared, I couldn't find it anywhere! Well, yesterday I found it at the bottom of my daughters toybox  

I had enough for just one more co wash, and I used it this morning. BillyJay, it's GREAT! Can I get a gallon of this stuff?  It's so thick (just how my hair likes it!) and it made my hair smooth and moisturized! My hair is so freakin soft. I wish I'd had had enough to use as a leave in, I had to use a little Tresemme Moisture Rich. I keep squeezing my bun cause it's so incredibly soft. I love that coconut is like the second ingredient. My hair lubs coconut oil  

BillyJay, would you consider making it in another scent? Something fruity or tropical-y?


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*



20Pearls_Girl said:


> *
> Will there be a reveal @ the end of this challenge?*



We can have a reveal if you ladies want to  If you guys wanna do one, I'll create a reveal thread at the end of the challenge

Would everyone like to do a reveal?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 21, 2008)

*Yes! Let's do a reveal!*

But um, cowashed last night with Strawberries&Cream ..


----------



## betteron2day (May 21, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Co-washed this morning with Redken All Soft. Sealed with some 100% Shea Butter...I'm having a love affair with Shea Butter right now


 
I love Shea butter too but i don't love the smell. Do you mix yours with anything to combat the nutty smoky smell?

Oh and I co washed last night with VO5 passion fruit.


----------



## QT (May 21, 2008)

I LOVE cowashes. I use suave and aussie... My things is all manipulating everyday. I thought the less you comb the more it GROWS erplexed


----------



## Eisani (May 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> I can just hear him and that accent! TOO funny! And I'm crackin up at you trying to act all nonchalant, you know you were smellin good!


 
I wanted him to "discover" the source of the scent on his own! Baby was in my space the whole night then ran his fingers thru it from underneath (stealth weave check, I do believe ) and was like "glorious!". I checked BJ's site and it said it'll be reopening on the 27th w/some new products. I wonder what they're gonna be?  I feel like Tyrone Biggums (Dave Chappelle) cuz I can't access the site!


----------



## miami74 (May 21, 2008)

I CWd last night with Tresemme Remoisturize and Suave Tropical Coconut


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 21, 2008)

I co-washed last night with Herbal Essences conditioner (I forgot the name but the one for long hair in the red/deep pink bottle).  Followed up with the split ends creme of the same brand.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 21, 2008)

Yesterday w/ V05 Strawberries & Cream

Ya'll are bringing out the PJ in me w/ all this ah-ranges talk....


----------



## Eisani (May 21, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Yesterday w/ V05 Strawberries & Cream
> 
> Ya'll are bringing out the PJ in me w/ all this ah-ranges talk....


 
Not that I'm an enabler or anything oke:but the stuff is yummy and leaves your hair super soft and like I mentioned before, the scent lingers. When the store re-opens on Tuesday, I will be getting the 40 oz


----------



## Mimi22 (May 21, 2008)

I cowashed tonight with HE...again!  I did a moisture DC with Keracare humecto & Alma oil.  My hair feels so smooth! I straightened the back and guess wah! Growth! Yes growth! The front is still SL, but the back is there y'all! WhOOoooOO!! 


But I think I might have to drop out of this challenge for a while. I'm getting braids tomorrow for my Turkey vacation! I'm keeping them in for a month.  I dont know what the alternative is to co-washing while in braids??????????


----------



## myronnie (May 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Not that I'm an enabler or anything oke:but the stuff is yummy and leaves your hair super soft and like I mentioned before, the scent lingers. When the store re-opens on Tuesday, I will be getting the 40 oz



THEY HAVE A 40OZ????? IN WHAT STORE?


----------



## aloof one (May 21, 2008)

Cowashed last night with Silk Elements conditioner trying to use it up. Then my hair felt gross so I used castile soap but I don't think that counts as a shampoo right?erplexed


----------



## MizzBrown (May 21, 2008)

Checking in, cause, uh, Tiffers ratted me out and said she aint seen me in here in a while. erplexed LOL

I co-washed on Sunday and will Co-wash again on Friday!

Sunday co-wash:
-Cowashed w/ V05 Strawberries & Cream
-DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner spiked w/ Black Castor oil.
-ACV rinse
-Salerm21 and CHI Silk as a leave-in
-Rollerset as normal
-Greased my scalp w/ Qhemet Biologics Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade
-Sealed w/ Carol's Daughter Hair Balm


----------



## Eisani (May 22, 2008)

myronnie said:


> THEY HAVE A 40OZ????? IN WHAT STORE?


 
Not the V05, we were talking about BillyJay's SitriNillah conditioner.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 22, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with VO5 Sun Kissed Raspberry conditioner!


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

I co washed this am with shescentit's Tea Tree and Grapefruit conditioner, then used Kenra MC as a leave-in


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 22, 2008)

Co-washed last night with VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea.


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

QT. said:


> I LOVE cowashes. I use suave and aussie... My things is all manipulating everyday. I thought the less you comb the more it GROWS erplexed



Low/no mani works for some, but doesn't for others. If yourr hair doesn't like to be manipulated daily, co washing often probably wouldn't be best. I tried the low mani thing--knot and tangle city! My hair NEEDS to be combed daily, I learned that the hard way


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I wanted him to "discover" the source of the scent on his own! Baby was in my space the whole night then *ran his fingers thru it from underneath (stealth weave check, I do believe ) and was like "glorious!".* I checked BJ's site and it said it'll be reopening on the 27th w/some new products. I wonder what they're gonna be?  I feel like Tyrone Biggums (Dave Chappelle) cuz I can't access the site!



 

Girl, you gon have that boy fall in love with you. Hair smellin like ah-ranges AND it's all yours??!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

al00fone said:


> Cowashed last night with Silk Elements conditioner trying to use it up. Then my hair felt gross *so I used castile soap but I don't think that counts as a shampoo right?*erplexed



LOL!!! 

Which SE conditioner did you use? I love the Luxury Moisturizing and cholesterol


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Checking in, cause, uh, Tiffers ratted me out and said she aint seen me in here in a while. erplexed LOL



Glad to see you back! I don't wanna have to pull out this smiley  again! It hurts me more than it hurts you 

  

How long does it take you to rollerset? I'll bet you're fast!


----------



## betteron2day (May 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I co washed this am with shescentit's Tea Tree and Grapefruit conditioner, then used Kenra MC as a leave-in


 
How is the Tea Tree and Grapefruit conditioner? I cowashed last night with VO5 Passion Fruit. Then applied Shescentit's Green Grape Leave-in Conditioner and Qhemet's Amla and Heavy Cream and sealed with jojoba oil. My hair is so soft and feels so good.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 22, 2008)

co washed last night and deep conditioned today. yep yep.


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> How is the Tea Tree and Grapefruit conditioner? I cowashed last night with VO5 Passion Fruit. Then applied Shescentit's Green Grape Leave-in Conditioner and Qhemet's Amla and Heavy Cream and sealed with jojoba oil. My hair is so soft and feels so good.



It's okay, not as good as the Fortifying Masque. It's thinner too, and my hair doesn't too much care for liquidy conditioners. It smells good, though


----------



## betteron2day (May 22, 2008)

I have the Fortifying Masque but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Eisani (May 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, you gon have that boy fall in love with you. Hair smellin like ah-ranges AND it's all yours??!!!


 
CW this a.m. w/MnT Herbal Expressions. Used more as a leave in then bunned w/FOTE Aloe Vera gel and JBCO. 

*Has anyone tried the V05 Pomegranate yet? I'll be purchasing after work, tired of eye balling it.*

I was talking to his sis and she relaxed her hair after being natural for about 6 yrs and I told her I had thought about transitioning to completely natural seeing how long I stretch between texlaxes anyway and I heard him say under his breath "word?" He gon' get me in 'chrubble' (how my dd spelled "trouble" in a letter she wrote me when in 1st grade )


----------



## joyandfaith (May 22, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Nexxus Humectress and a little EVOO.  I can't wait to get this Sitrinillah I keep hearing about.  Do I order it from the Hairveda website?


----------



## Eisani (May 22, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Co-washed this morning with Nexxus Humectress and a little EVOO. I can't wait to get this Sitrinillah I keep hearing about. *Do I order it from the Hairveda website?[/*quote]
> 
> Yes, but the store closed until the 27th.  I already sent myself a reminder to get on it first thing Tues morning!


----------



## QT (May 22, 2008)

I'm in.... I started in May but just now joining this forum. Hopefully i can get in where i fit in


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

QT. said:


> I'm in.... I started in May but just now joining this forum. Hopefully i can get in where i fit in


----------



## aloof one (May 22, 2008)

Cowashing tonight... with some Organix Coconut MIlk I guess


----------



## aloof one (May 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Which SE conditioner did you use? I love the Luxury Moisturizing and cholesterol


 
SE Luxury Moisturizing... it has a LOT of mineral oil, which doesn't typically bother me but although it makes my hair silky, it feels hard because its so coated. It gives a lot of slip, but I find that I need to wash my hair more often just to get the buildup off.. Unfortunately I have the big 32 oz that I'm using uperplexed

Motions is sooo much better IMO


----------



## mscocoface (May 22, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Quick question...How many NATURALS w/ SL or longer hair co-wash 3x/week..And how are you wearing your hair???
> 
> TIA


 
I cowash almost every day.  I am doing flat twists in the front box braids in the back as a protective style and then I place a wig on the back of it sometimes.


----------



## MizzBrown (May 22, 2008)

Checking in,

-Cowashed tonight w/ V05 Tangerine Tickle
-DC'd w/ half ORS Replenishing and half LTR mixed w/ Strawberry scented hair oil.
-ACV rinse
-Salerm21 & CHI Silk leave-in
-Tonight I was able to rollerset on the BIG rollers!  Yeah, my hurr is growing!!

*Tiffers,* Since I am only 1 week post, it took me 20 minutes to rollerset my hair. Nearly a dang hour when i was approaching 13-16 weeks post.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 22, 2008)

Co-washing tonight. VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea.


----------



## missnurselady (May 22, 2008)

I cowashed with vo5 silk something dcd with j/a/s/o/n biotin conditioner. I also did an aphogee treatment, so my moisture is kinda off.


----------



## bigdeelight (May 22, 2008)

Have co-washed everyday this week  Still using v05 Passion Fruit Smoothie Milk Protein something or another...


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> *Tiffers,* Since I am only 1 week post, it took me 20 minutes to rollerset my hair. Nearly a dang hour when i was approaching 13-16 weeks post.



Dang! Only 20 minutes??? 

It takes me an hour, and that's when I don't have any newgrowth erplexed


----------



## Eisani (May 23, 2008)

DC overnight w/SitriNillah Hair Masque, CW this a.m. w/Joico K-pak Reconstruct Daily Conditioner. Thinking about rollersetting this weekend to see if I have any progress...


----------



## QT (May 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


>


 

Awwww….. Thank you!!!!! This is my FIRST CHALLENGE and I’m excited. I wash my hair w/ Aussie (everyday or every other day) and my hair and scalp loves it. I also use Suave, I alternate every week and write down on my calendar how my hair feels. I went out yesterday and brought a FILTERED SHOWER HEAD from Lowes. I have tested my water prior to getting it and it is hard water (you can get a FREE test strip at Lowes) so I invested in a filtered shower head. Before I got the shower head I was using distilled water and a final rinse. Anywho, I’m excited and the LHCF ladies have greeted me w/ open arms Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Since it's getting warmer, I know a lot of us will start washing/co-washing more. So I figured I'd start a challenge lasting through the summer months. The challenge will last from next Monday (May 5) till August 18, exactly 4 months. So get all of the conditioners you need and join the challenge!
> 
> *RULES*
> 
> ...


 
Hey tiffers, I decided to join this challenge because I am in the Mega Tek/OCT challenge and need to keep up the moisture level in my hair as much as possible. I still DC twice a week but all the days in between I will be co-washing with either VO5, suave humectant, tresemme, or my special ayurveda co-wash - recipe is in my fotki. I am not combing on days I co-wash but I detangle on DC days, ie., Wednesdays and Sundays.

After each co-wash I'd put on my Salerm 21 with B5 leave-in conditioner. I made a spritzer of 3 oz of VO5 moisture milks with 12 oz of distilled water and I spray my hair with that and seal with JBCO. I am keeping my haitr as moisturized as possible because the MT can be drying. So far it's working very well. I have a shower filter and that's keeping my hair very  very soft.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 23, 2008)

Checking in. I've been slipping but I'm getting back on it today.


----------



## eshille (May 23, 2008)

giovanni 50/50 dc w/heat 30 min
MiEssence Clarifying Rinse
finish w/giovanni Smooth as Silk

My scalp is breathing continuously. 

No product on for days at a time to clog up the pores and weigh down the hair.
Great Challenge...opened new worlds for me to explore.


----------



## BillyJay (May 23, 2008)

Co washed after my workout. Marnating in CoCasta now with a little WBC


----------



## mohair (May 23, 2008)

Just checking in. I have been co-washing at least 4 times a week.  My hair is loving it.  I have been bunning after the cowash.  I am using HE HH, and CON detangling shampoo (in the green).  I seal with my MN mixed with coconut oil, evoo and codliver oil.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 24, 2008)

Co washed on Tues., Wed., Fri, and Sat.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2008)

I co-washed with some VO5 moisture milk yesterday and I loved that conditioner, my hair came out pretty soft an silky. I co-washed with my Suave humectant this morning and it made my hair feel a little strong more so than soft and silky like my VO5 moisture milk. I think it has a little protein in it so I guess I will use the Suave and follow it with a VO5 co-wash to restore that silky feeling when I co-wash again. I will try to co-wash at least 3-4 times per week in the mornings before work and still keep up with my DC-ing twice a week.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 24, 2008)

Checking in ~ just co-washed with HE Hello Hydration. My hair is sooo soft, and the smell is wonderful. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## miami74 (May 24, 2008)

I cowashed today with Suave Tropical Coconut several times, after rinsing out my henna.


----------



## yodie (May 24, 2008)

I'm in. 
Starting a little late.  
This will keep me accountable to you all.

Co-washed today with Suave Tropical Coconut.
Co-washed yesterday with Suave


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 25, 2008)

Clarified. DCed. Then co-washed.

Last night with Chamomile Tea [vo5]


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 25, 2008)

cowashed for the last 3 or 4 days


----------



## miami74 (May 25, 2008)

I CW'd today with Suave Tropical Coconut, after rinsing out my overnight DC.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 25, 2008)

i'm definately in. Been doing this before i joined


----------



## oooop2 (May 25, 2008)

Glad to see everyone doing so well.  My hair was really loving being co-washed.  But I decided to put my hair in mini-twist t/o the summer, so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge.  I plan on just washing 1x/week.


----------



## missnurselady (May 26, 2008)

Any ladies with braids on this challenge??? Whats your regi?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 26, 2008)

Co-washed last night. Strawberries and Cream.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 26, 2008)

Co-washed this morning the Walmart generic brand of Pantene.


----------



## ayoung (May 26, 2008)

Ok--i've been eying this challenge but was at a loss for how to wear my hair.

but i think i found a style that will work for me.....

side ponytail in a bantuish knot and then with a pretty flower in my hair in front of the ponytail.
Looks good and summery...so we'll c...

OH, yeah, i'm on the challange

ETA: I oil rinsed today, is that considered still CWing???? That's the way I would like to do it


----------



## eshille (May 26, 2008)

cw this am..giovanni SAS


----------



## tiffers (May 26, 2008)

I dc'ed with Redken Extreme Rescue Force and then co washed with Kenra MC. Used Sebastian #9 leave-in, topped with a few sprays of Green Grape Mist. Put on some Garnier anti-frizz serum and rollerset. My hurr is soooo soft


----------



## bbdgirl (May 26, 2008)

DC with miss keys 10 n 1 and CW w/Tresemme thermal recovery
air dry with GD leave in and Sebastian potion #9, Garnier moistureworks cond., castor oil on ends


----------



## BmoreCoco (May 26, 2008)

I'm in! I've been co washing since April ( i couldn't wait for it to get warm, my hair loves it) and i'm in it til August def! I've been using Mane n tail, garnier frutis and cantu conditioners so far with jojoba oil on the ends.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 27, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Strawberries and Cream.


----------



## QT (May 27, 2008)

Hello ladies~ I cowashed this weekend w/ Sally’s generic brand of Nexus w/ a little coconut oil and evoo (hot oil treatment) I baggied overnight w/ my hair in braids. My hair feels soft, I love cowashing. IMO my hair is always moisturized and easier to manage. I also used aussie this wkend, my hair loves it.


----------



## Mortons (May 27, 2008)

I'm trying Suaves Toasted Vanilla and Sugar to cowash with now 

My hair seems to be responding well to it, and I may start sealing with coconut oil. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 27, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Sunsilk conditioner.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 27, 2008)

Cowashed Saturday and last nite w/ random V05 condish.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 27, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Suave Orchid Petals. I just love the smell!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with V05 volumizing conditioner mixed with suave humectant. I think it's time to clarify my hair again, feeling like I have a little build-up.


----------



## miami74 (May 27, 2008)

QT. said:


> Hello ladies~ I cowashed this weekend w/ Sally’s generic brand of Nexus w/ a little coconut oil and evoo (hot oil treatment) I baggied overnight w/ my hair in braids. My hair feels soft, I love cowashing. IMO my hair is always moisturized and easier to manage. I also used aussie this wkend, my hair loves it.



How is the Sally's generic brand?  I've been eyeballing this....


----------



## QT (May 27, 2008)

miami74 said:


> How is the Sally's generic brand? I've been eyeballing this....


 
It is wonderful, it’s nice and thick. On the bottle it gives the ingredient comparison from the actual name brand (nexxus) and their brand. My intentions were to get the generic Redken However, it was sold out so I decided on the generic nexxus brand. Anywho it left my hair soft and manageable I will purchase it again.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 27, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday with Redken All-Soft infused with Rosemary oil.  It finally dawned on me yesterday that I can buy less expensive conditioners and add essential oils to them for my everyday co-washes.  Otherwise, I was going to be spending an arm and a leg on conditioner since I go through it so quickly.


----------



## QT (May 28, 2008)

Cowashed this morning w/ Aussie


----------



## Caramela (May 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Co-washed yesterday with Redken All-Soft infused with Rosemary oil.  It finally dawned on me yesterday that I can buy less expensive conditioners and add essential oils to them for my everyday co-washes.  Otherwise, I was going to be spending an arm and a leg on conditioner since I go through it so quickly.



Well thanks for mentioning this because I have essential oils that I could probably add to my cheapie conditioners. How much are you putting in?


----------



## Creatividual (May 28, 2008)

I've been co-washing with Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner that I add SAO, EVOO, and honey 2 to 3 times a week and it's been going great. I shampoo once a week and chelate shampoo once a month to avoid any build up. May the summer co-washing continue!


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 28, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## betteron2day (May 28, 2008)

Co washed last night because this new growth is horrible. i can't comb my hair. I will be getting a relaxer on Friday so i won't co wash any more this week.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 28, 2008)

Last night with Strawberries & Cream.


----------



## morehairplease (May 28, 2008)

Cw today with vanilla silk co.


----------



## miami74 (May 28, 2008)

QT. said:


> It is wonderful, it’s nice and thick. On the bottle it gives the ingredient comparison from the actual name brand (nexxus) and their brand. My intentions were to get the generic Redken However, it was sold out so I decided on the generic nexxus brand. Anywho it left my hair soft and manageable I will purchase it again.



_Thanks for the review.  Think I'll try it one of these days afterall._

I cowashed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut condish mixed with a few tsps of coconut milk, a few drops of rosemary oil and some ayurvedic powders (1/2 tsp shikakai, 1 tsp brahmi & 1 tsp maka).  I left it on my head for 1/2 hour while I got my little men ready for bed.  I airdried overnight and then a few minutes under the dryer in the morning.  My hair came out so soft and smooth.  I can't stop touching it!


----------



## Geminigirl (May 28, 2008)

jumping on the co was bandwagon


----------



## bigdeelight (May 28, 2008)

Co-washed today


----------



## joyandfaith (May 28, 2008)

Co-washed today with Pantene Daily Moisture condish.  My hair has been so happy since finding LHCF


----------



## DivaD04 (May 28, 2008)

i cow'd 2day, i used my carmel..work' it in and then slap'd on elvive anti-breakage, work'd it in w/the carmel and then rinsed it out.


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

Co washed this morning with Organix Shea Butter Conditioner


----------



## betteron2day (May 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed this morning with Organix Shea Butter Conditioner


 
Is this very moisturizing?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 29, 2008)

All this cowashing is helping me finally use up my conditioners!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 29, 2008)

Last night with Free Me Fresia. Tonight will be more of a co-rinse, and the last  one until my touch-up saturday.


----------



## yodie (May 29, 2008)

Today with V05 clarifying conditioner.


----------



## missnurselady (May 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same exact thing!


kels823 said:


> All this cowashing is helping me finally use up my conditioners!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 29, 2008)

cw this morning with organix vanilla silk.


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> Is this very moisturizing?



It's not great 

It moisturizes okay, no slip AT ALL! I'm trying to hurry and use it all up!


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

kels823 said:


> All this cowashing is helping me finally use up my conditioners!!



Isn't it grand?


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Last night with Free Me Fresia. Tonight will be more of a co-rinse, and the last  one until my touch-up saturday.



I'm just so proud of you! Taking such good care of your hair, and at such a young age! By the time you get out of high school, your hair's gonna be BANGIN girl!


----------



## QT (May 29, 2008)

I did a AVC rinse yesterday. DC'ed over nite w/ Aussie


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2008)

I co-washed this morning with Infusium 23 conditioner, it made my hair a little hard almost, I mean it felt like it had no slip whatsover so I followed it with some V05 volumizing conditioner to soften my hair up. My hair felt much better.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 29, 2008)

Co-washed today with Suave Orchid Petals.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 29, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*Sorry I have been slacking on the posting..... CW this morning with NTM.*


----------



## missnurselady (May 29, 2008)

co washed tonight with vo5 silk, dcing overnight w/conditioner mix w/honey, castor oil, aloe vera gel, and some glycerin. as you can tell im a mixing fool


----------



## joyandfaith (May 30, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> co washed tonight with vo5 silk, dcing overnight w/conditioner mix w/honey, castor oil, aloe vera gel, and some glycerin. as you can tell im a mixing fool



I've become a mixing fool too.  Tonight I got my shipment of Indian oils and powders (which I never knew about before LHCF) and I ran straight to the bathroom to mix them in with everything I own.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 30, 2008)

cow'd 2day, i used elvive anti-breakage co


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm just so proud of you! Taking such good care of your hair, and at such a young age! By the time you get out of high school, your hair's gonna be BANGIN girl!



Thank you Tiffers!

Co-rinsed last night with Free Me Fresia ..


----------



## QT (May 30, 2008)

I cowashed this morning using and new condish called real solutions, it has NO sulfates. My hair is soft and clean plus this condish smells wonderful.


----------



## eshille (May 30, 2008)

cw this am w/Aloe Condish


----------



## Eisani (May 30, 2008)

I'm baaa-aack!  DC'd over night w/Crece Pelo, CW'd w/the rinse this a.m. This stuff is definitely a keeper! I may have a new staple to add to the rotation.  

*Ingredients:* Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Gliceryl Monostearate, Behentrimonium Chloride Fragrance, Methyl Paraben, Probyl Paraben. Colorant free. *Extracts and Active Naturals:* Laurel, Nettle, Arnica, Bardana, Watercress, Calendula, Ivy, Manzanilla, Lemon, Pine, Rosemary, Capuchina, Salvia, Tioxolona, Milk of Cotton, Active Fiber.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 30, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Suave.


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

Co washed this morning with Naked Naturals Citrus Keratin, used a little Tresseme Moisture Rich as a leave-in and sealed with Fatasia IC Olive Oil Serum. I have way too much serum (6 bottles to be exact erplexed ) so I'm trying to find ways to use it up!  

I'm so tired of using all of these so-so conditioners, but I don't wanna waste them. And I don't wanna buy anything new till they're all gone! I can't WAIT until they're all gone so I can buy some of my beloved LTR and give my hair what it's craving

Anyone else frustrated using up all of their ''okay'' conditioners? I feel like I'm gonna lose my mind!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

Eisani, have you ordered from hairveda yet? I went to the site yesterday, and pretty much wanna order everything! 

BJ, I can't stand you! 

(Eisani, your hair's lookin good, girl! Great progress!)


----------



## morehairplease (May 30, 2008)

cw with organix vanilla silk co.


----------



## Eisani (May 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Eisani, have you ordered from hairveda yet? I went to the site yesterday, and pretty much wanna order everything!
> 
> BJ, I can't stand you!
> 
> (Eisani, your hair's lookin good, girl! Great progress!)


 
Thank you, girl!  I went to the site and made a quick exit.  I just remembered I'm doing the no-buy challenge for June so I better get it crackin!  I want the Moist 24/7, more Cocasta, and the 41 oz of SitriNillah.  Lemme go check my funds first It's hard out here for a pee-imp...


----------



## miami74 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*



20Pearls_Girl said:


> *Sorry I have been slacking on the posting..... CW this morning with NTM.*



How is this conditioner?  Does it leave your hair real soft?  Does it give a lot of slip? :scratchch

I cowashed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut and did another CW after my DC, with Tresemme Thermal Recovery (by the way, I was not feeling any slip with this one!  boo!!)


----------



## joyandfaith (May 30, 2008)

Washed this morning with Ovation Cell Therapy and followed with Nexxus Humectress.  I received my Indian Oils yesterday, so I ran to the bathroom and mixed them with all my conditioners... Was I supposed to do this?  erplexed The Indian Oils have distinct smells and kind of mask the smell of the conditioners.  I'm not adding anything to my Sitrinillah when it arrives


----------



## DivaD04 (May 31, 2008)

i just cow'd w/ elvive anti-breakage


----------



## ImFree27 (May 31, 2008)

Is it too late too join, I want to cowash too


----------



## youwillrise (May 31, 2008)

i'm going to join this challenge. 

 i've been doing this a lot lately anyway

 except in a different kind of way.

 i slather my dry hair with conditioner mixed w/ grapeseed oil at night

 cover it up and rinse in the morning

 quicky condition washes dont really do me any good


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

shatarip said:


> Is it too late too join, I want to cowash too



Better late than never


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 31, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with HE Hello Hydration. My hair is so soft! I love it. I want to try HE LTR next.


----------



## ayoung (May 31, 2008)

ok--i'm outerplexed i just can't get styles that look right on me after i CW.
*i'm hair frustrated right now anyway*

Good luck ladies


----------



## Eisani (May 31, 2008)

Didn't CW this morning because I did a braid-out on damp hair w/Vatika Frosting last night.  I still smell the condish I used yesterday and my hair remains super soft and moisturized.  Maybe Monday.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 31, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Suave.


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> Co-washed this morning with HE Hello Hydration. My hair is so soft! I love it. I want to try HE LTR next.



I lurve LTR! It's my staple conditioner for co washing-and it makes  good deep conditioner too


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

ayoung1981 said:


> ok--i'm outerplexed i just can't get styles that look right on me after i CW.
> *i'm hair frustrated right now anyway*
> 
> Good luck ladies



Aaaaw, you suck! 

Have you tried the deep conditioning challenge? Maybe deep conditioning twice a week would work better than co washing almost every day


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Didn't CW this morning because I did a braid-out on damp hair w/Vatika Frosting last night.  I still smell the condish I used yesterday and my hair remains super soft and moisturized.  Maybe Monday.



I want some VF so bad!!! Did I ask you if you tried the almond glaze yet? (I have a bad memory and I'm too lazy to look for it  )

I want the almond glaze, vatika frosting and like 4 other things that I can't remember. BJ gets on my nerves with all the smell good stuff, I can't resist those descriptions


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2008)

I co-washed with FAST conditioner this morning. I really love this conditioner.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I lurve LTR! It's my staple conditioner for co washing-and it makes good deep conditioner too


I co-washed with that too and it made my hair so soft and there was not a tangle in site...it was just perfect for a co-wash, and if I read the bottle right, there's no cones in there... is that right?


----------



## Eisani (May 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I want some VF so bad!!! Did I ask you if you tried the almond glaze yet? (I have a bad memory and I'm too lazy to look for it  )
> 
> I want the almond glaze, vatika frosting and like 4 other things that I can't remember. BJ gets on my nerves with all the smell good stuff, I can't resist those descriptions



I've never tried the Almond Glaze.  While I love her products and trust her, the word "Grease" just makes me nervous I'm trying to decide if I wanna try this or the Oyin Burnt Sugar (?) one.  BJ know what she be doing w/them smell-goods...


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Shampood with Alterna Hemp Shine shampoo, dc'd with shescentit's Olive & Orange conditioner sealed with JBCO. Rinsed and co washed with Tresemme Smooth & Silky


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I co-washed with FAST conditioner this morning. I really love this conditioner.



Hmmmm, what's FAST? Where'd you get it?


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I co-washed with that too and it made my hair so soft and there was not a tangle in site...it was just perfect for a co-wash, and if I read the bottle right, there's no cones in there... is that right?



I can't say for sure cause I don't have a bottle right now, but IIRC it doesn't have any cones


----------



## eshille (Jun 1, 2008)

first cw giovanni 50/50 (hair 10 minutes) second cw CWS Herbal Conditioner, rinse distilled water.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Jun 1, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*CW with DDTA this mornig.*


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: 3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*



20Pearls_Girl said:


> *CW with DDTA this mornig.*



OMG, where did you find this co!?!? I loved this for cw but then they disc.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 1, 2008)

Co-washed with this morning with White Rain Coconut conditioner (added soy bean oil).


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2008)

Co washed today with Tresemme Smooth & Silky and used a little as a leave in. The more I use S&S, the more I like it


----------



## miami74 (Jun 1, 2008)

Cowashed, after using my ayurvedic powders, with Suave Tropical Coconut and then again after DCing.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay ladies I have to reduce the amount of co-washes I do per week now because  I want my MT to stay on my scalp a little longer than a few hours. I would like to continue to update my co-washes at least once a week though. I will include my ayurveda co-washes with this challenge as well.


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Eisani, have you ordered from hairveda yet? I went to the site yesterday, and pretty much wanna order everything!
> 
> *BJ, I can't stand you! *
> 
> (Eisani, your hair's lookin good, girl! Great progress!)


What???!?!?!?


----------



## aloof one (Jun 1, 2008)

doin it tonight


----------



## michaela (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?
I love co-washing my hair!
It leaves my hair smelling good!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 1, 2008)

Worked up a sweat and had that FF hair :fallenang so I cowashed this evening w/Suave Orchid Petals for the 1st time.  It gave me some nice slip, don't know how I feel about it yet though.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 1, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> What???!?!?!?



You know what you be doing...that song "Pusher Man" just popped in my head thinking about you and those darn products


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 1, 2008)

Co-washed the past two mornings with Nexxus Humectress and then Pantene...still loving it!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge?
> I love co-washing my hair!
> It leaves my hair smelling good!



There can never be too many people in the Co Washer Club!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 2, 2008)

i'm cow'n this morning w/ alberto pear mango passion


----------



## Eisani (Jun 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> There can never be too many people in the Co Washer Club!


 
I'm mad at this juke joint scene CW this am w/HE Hello Hydration/V05 Split Ends combo.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 2, 2008)

I co-washed this morning with a mixture of white rain and tresemme (added EVOO to the tresemme).


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 2, 2008)

Still co-washing and still liking it a lot! I'm co-washing 2 to 3 times a week and shampoo & DC every Saturday. I'm still co-washing with Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner that I've added EVOO, SAO, and Honey to. Makes my hair feel incredible.  I'll be doing a chelating shampoo this Saturday to remove any build up.


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 2, 2008)

co washed last night with my beloved vo5 silk


----------



## septemberbaby (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't co-wash once last week.  I was out of my HE Break's Over conditioner. I've restocked and will be back on schedule tonight. 

ETA: I never co-washed the day of this post (Monday). I co-washed the next day (Tuesday) with HE Break's Over conditioner, applied HE LTR leave-in, UBH Lotion and sealed with coconut oil. I airdried.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 2, 2008)

Co washed with Tresemme S&S again today, and I'm really liking it now! I guess it has to sort of ''buildup'' on your hair before it starts actually feeling smooth and silky 

I'm going to the store and getting some LTR today, maybe even some NOYF since I've never tried it before


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 2, 2008)

just saturated my dry hair with my crazy conditioner/oil mixture, twisted my hair and covered it with plastic...will rinse out in the morning as usual.  

 i'm loving this so far.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 2, 2008)

i co washed last nite


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 2, 2008)

i would like to join in on this challenge, im already doing this myself, hopefully this will keep me motivated enough to keep it going throughout the summer.
ill be co washing at least 5x a week with moist condition 24/7​


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 2, 2008)

Had to co-wash this morning with hotel conditioner  Oh well, hopefully it'll do the trick.


----------



## ayoung (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, since this post i've cw everyday 
guess i was just going through something w/ my hair---but i'm gonna hang in.--don't boot me out ladies lol!

my hair is now loving it now that i tweeked my routine!!! i hadn't been adding any moisture to my hair after the CW but now that i do---its much better. And i also smooth the front of my hair w/ a soft bristle brush--much more asthetically pleasing





ayoung1981 said:


> ok--i'm outerplexed i just can't get styles that look right on me after i CW.
> *i'm hair frustrated right now anyway*
> 
> Good luck ladies





tiffers said:


> Aaaaw, you suck!
> 
> Have you tried the deep conditioning challenge? Maybe deep conditioning twice a week would work better than co washing almost every day


----------



## luckyduck (Jun 3, 2008)

I know I am late but I didn't want to commit to something and then drop out. I tried this last week but I ended up with hair that was breaking off left and right.

So, do most of you cowash in the morning and then go about your day? Because last time I did it at night and I attempted to braid my hair and sleep on it but that didn't turn out so well.

Also, what do you do with your hair afterwards? Just bun it or clip it up?

TIA for any responses.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 3, 2008)

luckyduck said:


> I know I am late but I didn't want to commit to something and then drop out. I tried this last week but I ended up with hair that was breaking off left and right.
> 
> So, *do most of you cowash in the morning and then go about your day*? Because last time I did it at night and I attempted to braid my hair and sleep on it but that didn't turn out so well.
> 
> ...


 
 I prefer to DC overnight and CW in the mornings.  I detangle w/my fingers under running water most of the time, but will also use my shower comb or Mr. Do-Right (Denman) apply a bit of my condish as a leave-in and seal w/JBCO or Vatika Frosting then bun or leave it down to air dry.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, here’s my plan.  I’m co-washing every other night in the shower with HE moisturizing conditioner.  After wrapping hair in a towel and greasing myself, I’m using Mizani Night Time stuff than the ORS carrot oil moisturizer than the BT and then I do Bantu knots while still damp.  Next morning, I mix a little castor oil with some Mango butter and fluff my curls.  Bad Bantu-out day equals headband or bun – good Bantu-out day equals big pretty jheri curl looking afro.  The good looking dry curl of the 90’s not the Ready for the World curl look of the 80’s.  No Glow for me. 

 Anywho, the off day, I usually bun.  I need accessories.

Right now I’m trying to think of a special event so that I can straighten my hair.  Didn’t want to until you told me I couldn’t.  Go figure.

This is going to be EZ!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 3, 2008)

luckyduck said:


> I know I am late but I didn't want to commit to something and then drop out. I tried this last week but I ended up with hair that was breaking off left and right.
> 
> So, do most of you cowash in the morning and then go about your day? Because last time I did it at night and I attempted to braid my hair and sleep on it but that didn't turn out so well.
> 
> ...



_I cowash at night and then DC.  I try not to comb my hair and just finger comb.  Afterwards, I apply some of my conditioner as a leave in and seal with coconut oil or some other oil.  I tie my hair down with 2 satin scarves and go to bed.  The following morning, I sit under a warm dryer for about 20 min. to finish drying.  This is how I usually wear my hair when I cowash, HTH:
_


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 3, 2008)

I co-washed last night with Elucence moisture balancing conditioner.  However, my daily co-washes are more like co-rinses, I apply the conditioner to my dry hair at least 1/2 hour before showering at the end of my shower I rinse out the conditioner.  Very little manipulation!


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 3, 2008)

Co washed with Redken Smooth Down conditioner and it was great. Lovin my hair today.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 3, 2008)

*Co-washed this morning with HE Hello Hydration.*


----------



## aloof one (Jun 3, 2008)

last night with GF Strength & Repair


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2008)

ok i just cowashed with my moist condition 24/7. my hair feels so soft!! I then applied my infusium 23 moisture leave in followed by my hydrosoft spritz humectant. 
my hair is now pinned up and airdrying. later on tonight ill moisturize with some wbc and seal with avacoco oil. ill pin it back up, wrap it in a scarf and do this all over again tomorrow.
hopefully after a week or so of doing this consistantly ill notice some change in my hairs condition. it gets so dry so quick!​


----------



## Eisani (Jun 3, 2008)

I answered a question and didn't even post what I did this a.m.  I used HE LTR cond and leave-in then left down to air dry.  I used to like this stuff, but I'm not digging it anymore...although it gave me good slip when it was time to rinse, won't be repurchasing. I don't think I like the way my hair dries after using.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've cow this morning w/ pear mango passion....I miss my ojon ultra hydrating co...i only have a lil bit and thats at the bottle of the barrel


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just checking in ~ This morning I co-washed with Suave Orchid Petals.


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 3, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> ok i just cowashed with my moist condition 24/7. my hair feels so soft!! I then applied my infusium 23 moisture leave in followed by my hydrosoft spritz humectant.
> 
> my hair is now pinned up and airdrying. later on tonight ill moisturize with some wbc and seal with avacoco oil. ill pin it back up, wrap it in a scarf and do this all over again tomorrow.
> 
> hopefully after a week or so of doing this consistantly ill notice some change in my hairs condition. it gets so dry so quick!​


 
I think if you are consistant you'll notice a change.  Try to leave the Mc 24/7 in a little longer and follow up with Shikakai Oil.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> I think if you are consistant you'll notice a change.  Try to leave the Mc 24/7 in a little longer and follow up with Shikakai Oil.


 
hey BJ!
ok so just cowash and apply the shik. oil? do i skip the infusium, hydrosoft, and wbc?


----------



## eshille (Jun 3, 2008)

1st cw AO/HSR
2n cw/leave-in CWS/Herbal Condish


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 3, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> hey BJ!
> ok so just cowash and apply the shik. oil? do i skip the infusium, hydrosoft, and wbc?


Yesterday, I tried the Mc24/7 and left it in for about an hour. I rinsed and applied Shiakaki Oil and let it dry in about 5 plaits. I had softness all day today. I only use WBC on my ends for now. You can skip the hydrosoft if you want to. I use hydrosoft to detangle sometimes and if my hair needs some extra moisture.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Yesterday, I tried the Mc24/7 and left it in for about an hour. I rinsed and applied Shiakaki Oil and let it dry in about 5 plaits. I had softness all day today. I only use WBC on my ends for now. You can skip the hydrosoft if you want to. I use hydrosoft to detangle sometimes and if my hair needs some extra moisture.


 
ill try that tomorrow, ty​


----------



## miami74 (Jun 4, 2008)

I cowashed last night with Mane n Tail Original conditioner.  Used some as a leave in as well.  I'm considering cutting back on my cowashes from 3 to 2x/week.  My NG and previously texlaxed hair are becoming a little challenging and I want to reduce my manipulation.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been co-washing and bunning daily and my hair (mainly NG where I twist my bun) stays damp until I co-wash again.  Does anyone else's hair do this!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 4, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I've been co-washing and bunning daily and my hair (mainly NG where I twist my bun) stays damp until I co-wash again.  Does anyone else's hair do this!



Mine would be damp until the next day also, but I usually take my bun out when I get home at night and it ends up air drying before I go to bed.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 4, 2008)

cw this morning with organix coconut co.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 4, 2008)

cw'd this morning with Pantene Moisture something or other


----------



## Eisani (Jun 4, 2008)

CW w/MnT Herbal/K-pak Daily Reconstruct. Used D'Fina 11 en 1 as a leave-in.


----------



## aloof one (Jun 4, 2008)

Today cowashed with GF Strength & Repair


----------



## Mortons (Jun 4, 2008)

Cowashed with Suave coconut. This is actually pretty nice.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Al00fone!!!!!!!! ALL that newgrowth!!! 

What's your reggie? I need some growth in my life!!!


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 4, 2008)

Did a Silk Amino & Protein rinse and followed up with SitriNillah this morning. Airdrying now and getting ready to flatiron in the morning.


----------



## eshille (Jun 4, 2008)

cw w/ Herbal condish....rinse distilled water


----------



## ayoung (Jun 5, 2008)

CW last night with Suave Coconut


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 5, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Suave Orchid Petals.


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 5, 2008)

I pre-pood overnight with vatika oil, then washed this morning with garlic poo and then clarified w/baking soda powder, co washed with my suave silk, now im dcing with my conditioner mix, topped with sweet almond oil. I plan to rinse later this afternoon after I hit the gym. Im so proud of myself Im actually able to stick to this challenge
__________________


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 5, 2008)

cw this morning with organix shea butter co.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 5, 2008)

I cowashed every day since Friday (except Sunday).  Been wearing wash n go's the whole time, so that helps.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 5, 2008)

*Co-washed this morning with Walmart brand Pantene (Equate). *


----------



## miami74 (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Cowashed with Suave coconut. This is actually pretty nice.



Yes it is!  Detangles like a dream!


----------



## ayoung (Jun 5, 2008)

CW this afternoon w/ VO5 Strawbery something or other


----------



## Tarae (Jun 5, 2008)

I fell off but I'm back.
Cowashed w/ HE Dangerously Straight last night.


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 5, 2008)

Flatiron aborted. I just couldnt do it.
Will be co-washing tonight


----------



## septemberbaby (Jun 5, 2008)

co-washed this morning with HE Break's Over. Applied HE LTR leave-in conditioner, UBH lotion and sealed w/coconut oil. Airdried in a bun using Sylver's scarf method.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Flatiron aborted. I just couldnt do it.
> Will be co-washing tonight


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

shakira74 said:


> co-washed this morning with HE Break's Over. Applied HE LTR leave-in conditioner, UBH lotion and sealed w/coconut oil. Airdried in a bun using Sylver's scarf method.



Oooh, good mix of products!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

Co washed today with Porosity Control and used Tresemme S&S as a leave in. Sealed with Olive Oil serum, applied BeeMine oil to my scalp and bunned it up


----------



## Eisani (Jun 5, 2008)

Boe Crece Pelo, used the rinse as a leave in and sealed w/Vatika Frosting. Curly pony day


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 5, 2008)

about to cowash with my mc 24/7 

-apply infusium leave in 
-hydrosoft humectant
when my hair dries up a bit ill moisturize with my wbc and seal with avacoco oil wrap  it with a scarf and go to bed.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 6, 2008)

i've just cow w/albertos pear mango passion


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2008)

cw now with organix teatree mint co


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> about to cowash with my mc 24/7
> 
> -apply infusium leave in
> -*hydrosoft humectant*
> when my hair dries up a bit ill moisturize with my wbc and seal with avacoco oil wrap  it with a scarf and go to bed.




hi there,

may I ask where you purchase this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 6, 2008)

DC'd overnite w/ ORS replenish + glycerin, cowashed w/ Pantene R&N mask this morning.

I want some Vatika frosting & sitrinillah because of this thread..


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm off the challenge for two weeks, i have terrible sinus and chest infection,


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2008)

den1 said:


> i'm off the challenge for two weeks, i have terrible sinus and chest infection,



get well den!


----------



## ayoung (Jun 6, 2008)

**CW w/ Triple Silk
**dime size amount of White Rain Coconut as leave in.
**OCT on scalp
**ORS olive oil cream as moisturizer and castor oil on ends--bunned up w/ Chop sticks


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 6, 2008)

this morning wtih HE Hello Hydration...loved it


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

Co washed today with my last little bit of Dove Frizz Therapy, or some crap like that. I'm so glad it's gone!! Put on some Tresemme S&S as a leave-in, sealed with CHI Silk Infusion.  

Sittin under the dryer now, trying to dry these bantu knots. It's taking FOR-E-VER!!! Ugh!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> may I ask where you purchase this?
> 
> ...



www.hairveda.net


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

kels823 said:


> DC'd overnite w/ ORS replenish + glycerin, cowashed w/ Pantene R&N mask this morning.
> 
> I want some Vatika frosting & sitrinillah because of this thread..



The SitriNilla smells unbelievable! The scent lasts and it smells soooo good!  I don't even remember how I liked it as a conditioner, cause I couldn't get over the smell 

I wanna try Vatika Frosting too! Counting down the days till it's available!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

den1 said:


> i'm off the challenge for two weeks, i have terrible sinus and chest infection,



Aw, I hope you get well soon, den


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> www.hairveda.net



thanks tiffers


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 6, 2008)

Checkin' in!

-Cowashed today w/ V05 Silky Experiences Lavender Fields

Anyone here ever use Dominican rinses as a cowash condish? Is it runny enough to do so? Hmm....TIA!


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 6, 2008)

still doing my daily "deep conditioner washes" 

 i'm loving it!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

I co-washed today with some V05 hydrating conditioner right after my henna and indigo treatments. My hair feels so nice and strong again.


----------



## eshille (Jun 6, 2008)

cw/mm chi condish


----------



## miami74 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  I cowashed tonight with Tresemme Thermal Recovery condish and then followed with Suave Coconut condish to help with detanglng.


----------



## bigdeelight (Jun 7, 2008)

I actually changed conditioners tonight. I'm now using HE Drama Free conditioner (herbal essence) and it smells so incredible and makes my hair feel really good. [I just stood in the shower and held my hair because it felt so soft. Okay, done raving.]


----------



## Eisani (Jun 7, 2008)

CW tonight w/V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie . Used some as a leave in as well and sealed w/EVCO and did a tucked pony. It's my sis' b'day and one of her guy friends at dinner rubbed his hand across my hair and said "I just love your hair." This is the same one that when he came in we hugged and I apologized for my hair being wet, explained I'd just washed in the shower he said "That's okay, mine is still wet too."  He has nice hair...I digress.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 7, 2008)

just cow w/ albertos free me freesia...i'm airdrying w mini puffs n a scarf...otherwise i'll be looking like kunta kinta getting beat by master in roots


----------



## ayoung (Jun 7, 2008)

CW w/ Triple Silk and VO5 
Dime size of VO5 as leave in
OCT 
Moisturized w/ Breakfree & ORS and sealed w/ coconut oil
Side bun w/ chop sticks


----------



## ayoung (Jun 7, 2008)

This evening:
Prepoo of CPR
Condition rinsed w/ cheapie condish mised w/ glycerin, castor and aloe vera
OCT
Coconut oil to seal


----------



## Tarae (Jun 8, 2008)

Used LTR tonight.
Wanted to do a braidout but my last one was a tangled mess for some reason and I didn't want to deal with that again.
Used Salerm and pulled into a ponytail with a loose twist.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 8, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> just cow w/ albertos free me freesia...i'm airdrying w mini puffs n a scarf...otherwise i'll be looking like kunta kinta getting beat by master in roots


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

I co-washed today with my ayurveda co-wash powders and rinse it out with V05 Hydrators conditioner. My hair was nice and soft afterwards.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I co-washed today with my ayurveda co-wash powders and rinse it out with V05 Hydrators conditioner. My hair was nice and soft afterwards.



Aggie, do you make your Ayurveda powders into a paste, or do you brew them and only use the liquid?


----------



## Eisani (Jun 8, 2008)

Clarified today then CW'd w/MnT-V05 mixture. Used Champagne Kiss as leave in.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 8, 2008)

checking in 

>washed my hair with my shik. bar
>DCed  with sitrinillah and some methi. for 45min.
>Cowashed with moist con. pro
>applied infusium 23 leave in and hydrosoft
>air dried and platted my hair up for the week with some almond glaze

tonight im going to apply some WBC to my ends and sealwith some shik. oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2008)

After months and MONTHS of wanting to try None Of Your Frizzness, I finally got it...... And I HATED it!

It left my hair tangled and dry, I didn't even ATTEMPT to detangle  Just threw my hair in a bun on top of my head and went on about my business


----------



## ayoung (Jun 8, 2008)

Prepoo w/ Castor and Humectress.
CW w/ VO5
same routine as always from there......

The last few days I've been doing the CW in the evening and I think i'm gonna stick to that for the most part. I like how my hair is in the morning after doing the scarf method all night.

30 min of the scarf in the morning will do nothing for this new growth at this point


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Aggie, do you make your Ayurveda powders into a paste, or do you brew them and only use the liquid?


 
My co-wash is a paste mixed with conditioner and oils that I leave on for at least 30 minutes or longer if I have the time. I do use an actual liquid rinse made from just powder and water that I pour over my hair as well. This one I usually strain using a stocking cap and pour over my hair in the shower, try to leave it on for at least 30 minutes to an hour just hanging there dripping wet- with no plastic cap on, jump back in the shower and co-wash out with a cheapie conditioner. 

When I do the latter, I don't manipulate my hair because it's a little hard. In truth though, ever since I started the co-wash paste, I haven't used the liquid rinse because the paste doesn't make my hair hard and I do wear a plastic cap with it for about 30 minutes. In both cases, I pre-poo my hair and scalp with an ayurveda oil before application.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 9, 2008)

Fell asleep w/ Suave Humectress + Dabur lite oil in my hair.  Rinsed this morning, added a lil Pantene R&N back to my hair, sealed w/ EVOO.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 9, 2008)

cow w/alberto's free me freesia


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 9, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday with White Rain and this morning with Suave Humectress.


----------



## septemberbaby (Jun 9, 2008)

Man, this thread grows very quickly. 

I co-washed this morning with HE Break's Over.


----------



## Adeh (Jun 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## eshille (Jun 9, 2008)

cw/CWS Aloe condish


----------



## Eisani (Jun 9, 2008)

Did another poo today (2 days in a row) w/BPT Wheat Germ then CW w/Suave Humectant/V05 Passion fruit mixture. Used Champagne Kiss as leave in and sealed w/EVCO. Bunned.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

shakira74 said:


> Man, this thread grows very quickly.
> 
> I co-washed this morning with HE Break's Over.



You hair in your siggy!!! The curls! The SHINE!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

angelwings said:


> I'm in braids but my hair is natural now after a year of no relaxers. What is co- washing again? Can I do it?



Co washing is when you wash your hair, but only use conditioner. There are lots of ways to co wash, but the two most popular ways are

-Get in the shower, rinse hair with water, massage in a cheapie conditioner, finish with shower, rinse out conditioner

OR

-Put conditioner on dry hair at night, put plastic cap on, go to sleep, rinse in the morning

I don't know too much about co washing with braids. I know Aggie deep conditioned while in braids, I don't know if she co washed while in them. I think frequent co washing would cause them to frizz up. Maybe you can pm Aggie and ask her about it

HTH!!!


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 9, 2008)

co washed w/vo5 silk, overnighted with jason biotin and vive color mask.


----------



## Adeh (Jun 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

Dc'd w/heat for an hour today with Alter Ego Energizing conditioner then co washed with Tresemme Moisture Rich.

Sprayed on some Green Grape Mist, applied a little Salerm b5, sealed with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum and then rollerset. I'm sitting under the dryer right now


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 9, 2008)

_I'd love to join! My hair get's very dry in the summer and this will do some good! That and I'm using Mega-tek so this will help out...I plan to Co-Wash every day or every other day._


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

angelwings said:


> Thanks for the information...Option one sounds good to me...I will ask her about the braid frizz issue. Thanks Again!



You're very welcome! Let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

angelwings said:


> I'm in braids but my hair is natural now after a year of no relaxers. What is co- washing again? Can I do it?


 
I just pm-ed you angelwings and by the way, keep the co-washing to a minimum, maybe like twice a week only. Any more than that and for sure your braids will frizz up long befroe you're redy to take them down, okay? I would not advise co-washing everyday.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 10, 2008)

Cowashed last nite w/ Pantene R&N mask.


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally flatironed so no cowashing for me...Maybe in a couple of days.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2008)

cw today with Quantum moisturizing co.


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 10, 2008)

have been co washing with organix coconut conditioner. i really like it.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 10, 2008)

cowashed this morning with my mc 24/7, sprayed infusium leave in + hydrosoft spritz and shikakai oil. I then pinned up my hair and im calling it a day!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

I rollerset yesterday, so I'm debating whether I should co wash or not. On one hand, I have serious HIH disease and co washing would alleviate the problem. On the other, my hair's just so dang soft!!! I don't know what to do!!..................................

I think I'll co wash 

But what to co wash with? LTR? Butter Treat?........

Then what do I use as a leave in? Tresemme S&S or Salerm b5?........

Hmmmmmmmmm :scratchch


----------



## QT (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been cowashing everyday... I want to post my progress however, my phone is not forwarding my photos


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I rollerset yesterday, so I'm debating whether I should co wash or not. On one hand, I have serious HIH disease and co washing would alleviate the problem. On the other, my hair's just so dang soft!!! I don't know what to do!!..................................
> 
> I think I'll co wash
> 
> ...


You are having WAY too much fun!!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been bad .. but I like wearing my hair straight.

Its been almost a week and a half .. 

but anywho;

Shampooed last night with Softsheen Carlson Optimum Oil Therapy Ultimate Recovery Shampoo.

DC'ed with ORS Pack and Dr. Miracles Oil ..

Cowashed this morning with VO5 Free Me Fresia.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

I ended up co washing with LTR and fell in love all over again 

Used Tresemme S&S as a leave in and rubbed some BeeMine growth serum into my scalp

My hair is feeling so good right now


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

kels823 said:


> You are having WAY too much fun!!!



I know!!! 

I go to sleep thinking about what I'm gonna co wash with the next day.... I've even had dreams about co washing with conditioners that are on my wishlist


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I know!!!
> 
> I go to sleep thinking about what I'm gonna co wash with the next day.... I've even had dreams about co washing with conditioners that are on my wishlist



OMG Tiffers!  I thought I was the only one.  I sit at work all day thinking about what I'm gonna go home and condition with that night.  I even had a dream last night that I finally straightened my hair and it was at BSL (wishful dreaming).


----------



## Tarae (Jun 10, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Dove Cucumber & Green Tea.

This stuff smells so good.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> OMG Tiffers!  I thought I was the only one.  I sit at work all day thinking about what I'm gonna go home and condition with that night.  I even had a dream last night that I finally straightened my hair and it was at BSL (wishful dreaming).



 

I think we're officially obsessed!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Co-washed this morning with Dove Cucumber & Green Tea.
> 
> This stuff smells so good.



I have the deoderant in that scent. It smells sooooooo good!!! How is the conditioner? Does it soften and give slip?


----------



## ayoung (Jun 10, 2008)

CW this evening w/ VO5, used a little as a leave in.
Then I used a little Sunsilk Hydra as a leave in too
OCT
Moisturized
Castor on ends and bunned it up w/ the scarf method.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

What's LTR?


----------



## bee (Jun 10, 2008)

Herbal Essence's Long Term Relationship


----------



## Tarae (Jun 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I have the deoderant in that scent. It smells sooooooo good!!! How is the conditioner? Does it soften and give slip?


lol, I got a sample of the deodorant too.

IMO, it's not as good as the HE condishes for slip but it does a good enough job.  My hair is soft with it though.

You can probably find a sample of it on Walmart's site or on the Dove site.  I got so many samples of this stuff.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 11, 2008)

i cow'd w/ cheapie mix...leftovers, albertos free me freesia, peach mango passion, and opened my 3rd bottle sun kissed raspberry...5 bottles left, i hope i can make it through june!


----------



## QT (Jun 11, 2008)

condished over night rinsed this morning. im getting really good results from cowashing. 1. it's therapeutic 2. i have all day moisture 3. it helps w/ my HIH syndrome (hand in hair ). 4. my hair has grown since i joined LHCF . I simply loves it!!!!!


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 11, 2008)

still using organix coconut conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 11, 2008)

Co washed with LTR, sprayed on some Moisture Glaze, put on some Salerm b5, rubbed some BeeMine into my scalp and bunned it up.

Moisture Glaze says it stops breakage, and while my breakage hasn't stopped, it's decreased a lot! 

Hopefully the more I use it, the less breakage I'll have


----------



## Eisani (Jun 11, 2008)

Been pre-pooing/CWing overnight w/EVCO or Vatika Frosting. CW w/HE HH, tried Cantu leave in one mo' gin mixed w/JBCO and jacked a hair style from Jenteel's Fotki (merci!). Sprayed my ends w/Abba Curl Activating Tonic. Cantu has been upgraded from H8 It status, to Just Ok For Me. Still not impressed.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 11, 2008)

cowashed this morning before work with mc 24/7 mixed with my moist con. pro


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 11, 2008)

I wanna join.  I love co-washing!!!


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 11, 2008)

Cowashing tonight.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 12, 2008)

Cowashed this morning w/ John Frieda Frizz Ease conditioner.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed with LTR, sprayed on some Moisture Glaze, put on some Salerm b5, rubbed some BeeMine into my scalp and bunned it up.
> 
> Moisture Glaze says it stops breakage, and while my breakage hasn't stopped, it's decreased a lot!
> 
> Hopefully the more I use it, the less breakage I'll have


.

Hey Tiffers, I have been lurking in this thread big time for cowashing recipe/ideas, what is Moisture Glaze?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jun 12, 2008)

I love Co-Washing.  It is so refreshing and theraputic.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> .
> 
> Hey Tiffers, I have been lurking in this thread big time for cowashing recipe/ideas, what is Moisture Glaze?



It's a spray made by a company called Royal Roots, you can get it from Taliah Waajid's site. I can't remember what it's called, try going to google and type in ''Taliah Waajid'', and her site will be the first result.  

On the bottle, it says:

-Softens, shines, moisturizes, conditions, coats, and protects hair from breakage
-Penetrates hair strands to add needed nutrients for healthy hair
-Combats dry, dull looking hair while soothing itchy scalp
-Herbal softeners and moisturizers for ultimate daily conditioning

Healthy Hair Maintenance
Spray directly on hair after each shampoo. Use as a leave-in conditioner to strengthen hair strands and prevent breakage. Great to use for coating and protecting hair strands during blow drying. For extra protection from breakage and loss, spray onto hair before rollersetting and wrapping

Ingredients
Pure distilled water, shea butter, herbal extract, olive oil, herbal softeners, ginko nut oil, herbal fragrance, fruit fragrance, indian hemp extract, vitamin E, balsam softeners, silk protein

------------------------------

I love this spray!!! I used it yesterday on my dd, and her curls POPPED! I didn't even do her hair, just left it out in a little afro, because her hair looked and felt so good. And it was so soft! She has this one dry spot on the back of her head that WILL NOT go away no matter how much I condition and moisturize it. The dry spot was GONE, do you hear me? GONE!!! I kept calling her over to me so I could play in her curls, they were sooo soft and defined. This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 12, 2008)

Checking in.......Been co-washing 2-4 times per week. Alternating with NTM mask, ORS pack, Garlic condish, and various others. So far so dgood


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I love this spray!!! I used it yesterday on my dd, and her curls POPPED! I didn't even do her hair, just left it out in a little afro, because her hair looked and felt so good. And it was so soft! She has this one dry spot on the back of her head that WILL NOT go away no matter how much I condition and moisturize it. *The dry spot was GONE, do you hear me? GONE!!!* I kept calling her over to me so I could play in her curls, they were sooo soft and defined. This is definitely a keeper!


 
This excites me.... I have two dry spots that won't hold moisture for anything (nape/crown).  I may look into this... :scratchch  Thanks!

ETA: Here is the link - Moisture Glaze


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't remember if I signed in yesterday .. and I'm too lazy to go back & look so I'll just say this morning & yesterday morning with champagne kisses.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2008)

cw this am w/ organix teatree mint co


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 12, 2008)

CW'd this morning with NTM Daily Deep conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

-Pre pood with Jehan Pre Poo oil for a few hours 
-Shampood with Alterna Hemp Shine Shampoo
-Dc'd for an hour (1/2 hr w/heat, 1/2 hr w/o heat)
-Co washed with Tresemme S&S
-Sprayed on Moisture Glaze, applied a little Salerm b5, rubbed some Bee Mine serum in my scalp and bunned it up

Man, I love washing my hair!!!


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 12, 2008)

Still using Organix coconut conditioner. Co washed last night.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 12, 2008)

My hair is so rebellious today, I feel like whooping it and making it sit in a corner!  I'm cowashing as soon as I get home.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> It's a spray made by a company called Royal Roots, you can get it from Taliah Waajid's site. I can't remember what it's called, try going to google and type in ''Taliah Waajid'', and her site will be the first result.
> 
> On the bottle, it says:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Tiffers! Yet another thing to add to my wishlist


----------



## Tarae (Jun 12, 2008)

Used LTR yesterday.
Silk Elements this morning.


----------



## aloof one (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow... I went 8 days without washing .

Anyway, today again... GF Strength & Repair


----------



## eshille (Jun 12, 2008)

cw/mm chi condish.


----------



## QT (Jun 12, 2008)

cowashed using real solutions...... I went to the store and it took all my energy to pass up the hair aisle ..... i NEED to use up ALL my condish b4 i purchase more ... i look forward to trying new condish once i clean house


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Used LTR yesterday.
> Silk Elements this morning.



Oooh, two of my faves!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I cowashed yesterday with Suave Tropical Coconuts right after I DC'd with ORS Mayo on dry hair for an hour.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 13, 2008)

CW'd w/V05 Calming Chamomile. Currently DCing overnight w/SitriNillah


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 13, 2008)

This morning w/ Pantene R&N Mask.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 13, 2008)

CW w/V05 Champagne Kiss.


----------



## Adeh (Jun 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally started back up! I was enjoying my flatiron, but all good things must come to a screeching halt.....

Washed with Amala Cream Rinse, followed up with MC24/7 & MC PRO


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive co wash this morning before heading off to work with my Aussie mix with tea tree oil( Thanks MsSunshine)


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 13, 2008)

cw with organix vanilla & silk co.


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 13, 2008)

Co washed last night with Organix coconut.


----------



## QT (Jun 13, 2008)

cowashed this am w/ aussie


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 13, 2008)

~Co washed w/ vo5 silk


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 13, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Alba gardenia conditioner.  It smells heavenly


----------



## Tarae (Jun 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, two of my faves!


I never used the SE for a co-wash before.
I used it again today and I love it.  My hair felt soooooo soft.

I'm gonna look into more stuff from this line.  I switched to the relaxer and love that too.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yesterday I cowashed with VO5 Tea Theray Calming Chamomile tea conditioner.  Love it!   My hair feels so soft and silky.  It's my first time using VO5 products.  This will be one of my staples.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 14, 2008)

Co washed with the last of my Organix Shea Butter. Used Tresseme S&S as a leave in, rubbed in some Bee Mine serum and bunned it up.

Tomorrow I'm gonna start using up my Organix Tea Tree. Can't wait to be rid of it


----------



## ayoung (Jun 14, 2008)

This evening i will:

CW with Nexxus Humect and White Rain Coconut (in shower b/c my NG is wild now)
Use some as a leave in
OCT
Castor Oil on ends

*QUESTION:*
If u are relaxed and on this challenge---are u stretching until its over--or still relaxing on ur normal schedule?????


----------



## tiffers (Jun 14, 2008)

ayoung1981 said:


> *QUESTION:*
> If u are relaxed and on this challenge---are u stretching until its over--or still relaxing on ur normal schedule?????



I'm stretching till it's over


----------



## Eisani (Jun 14, 2008)

CW this morning w/Sunsilk Captivating Curls and used some as a leave in.  I fell off the Buy Nothing for June wagon and this was one of my purchases. Target had this and many other Sunsilk products prepacked in BOGO free packages and they're $2.99 PLUS it had a $1 off coupon . Oh yea *Tiffers*, I saw the 32 oz. bottles of Tressemme for $2.99 as well. My sis bought the SS for me and I'm gonna try it (my lil loophole for the whole no-buy thing). Now if I don't like it, I might have to throw it through one of your windows j/k.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 14, 2008)

CW'd with HE HH and a denman brush.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 14, 2008)

Co washed this morning with HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## ayoung (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks tifferes.....
that's my plan too


tiffers said:


> I'm stretching till it's over


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

I know I said I would start using up my Organix Tea Tree, but I didn't feel like it. The smell irks me and I didn't feel like dealing with it this morning 

Co washed this am with Alterna Hemp Hydrating Conditioner and used Redken Butter Treat as a leave-in


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> CW this morning w/Sunsilk Captivating Curls and used some as a leave in.  I fell off the Buy Nothing for June wagon and this was one of my purchases. Target had this and many other Sunsilk products prepacked in BOGO free packages and they're $2.99 PLUS it had a $1 off coupon . Oh yea *Tiffers*, I saw the 32 oz. bottles of Tressemme for $2.99 as well. My sis bought the SS for me and I'm gonna try it (my lil loophole for the whole no-buy thing). Now if I don't like it, I might have to throw it through one of your windows j/k.



I love Sunsilk conditioners! Especially the purple one (don't know the name of it  ) that stuff gave me so much slip, it was ridiculous! The purple leave in is bomb too 

I hope you don't like the SS, so I can get some free conditioner! I'll be lookin out my window, hoping you come by 

How's Mr. Ah-ranges doin?  Have you seen him lately?


----------



## mohair (Jun 15, 2008)

Checking in...  CW this morning with HE HH and HE LTR. Pulled up in bun with HH still in hair.  Using it as a deep conditioner.  I never thought I would have to say this but, I am running out of conditioner.  I am gonna have to go product shopping very soon.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I love Sunsilk conditioners! Especially the purple one (don't know the name of it  ) that stuff gave me so much slip, it was ridiculous! The purple leave in is bomb too
> 
> I hope you don't like the SS, so I can get some free conditioner! I'll be lookin out my window, hoping you come by
> 
> How's Mr. Ah-ranges doin?  Have you seen him lately?



I CW w/SS this morning and I like it!  It smells yummy and detangled my hair nicely. I guess I'll go on and keep it. I had this face on  before tryin  it but you done good!  I'll listen to your recommendations lol. Mr Ah-ranges came to town Friday night and we spent some time together . He's the coolest


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I CW w/SS this morning and I like it!  It smells yummy and detangled my hair nicely. I guess I'll go on and keep it. I had this face on  before tryin  it but you done good!  I'll listen to your recommendations lol.



   at the face!!! I guess I'm glad it worked for you .... I wanted some free conditioner!  



> Mr Ah-ranges came to town Friday night and we spent some time together . He's the coolest



Ooooh, sookie-sookie now! :blondboob


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been very busy, so I haven't checked in for about 2 weeks. But, I have been co-washing 3x a week with either HE Hello Hydration or Suave Orchid Petals. I'm loving this challenge! Thanks, tiffers.


----------



## ayoung (Jun 15, 2008)

Prepoo of Nexxus, CPR, and Tropical Coconut for 1 hour
CW/rinsed with it
Leave in----OCT----Coconut oil on ends----bunned up


----------



## Eisani (Jun 15, 2008)

Speaking of loving this challenge, maybe it should continue all summer...

ETA: something told me to go back and re-read the first post lmao. I guess mid-August IS all summer! 4get what I said.


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 15, 2008)

I cowash just about every day.  Lovin it!!!

Will continue doing this until I just don't want to do it no more.

Officially at least until the end of the year.

Progressing on!!!!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all.  I cowashed today with Suave Tropical Coconut and V05 Chamomile. I used some of the v05 as a leave in.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 16, 2008)

CW w/Tresemme SS again. LOVE IT! Sorry Tiffers, I'm keeping my cond! Yummy as a leave-in as well  sealed w/JBCO, bunned.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 16, 2008)

CW with Pantene Daily moisture...I forgot what great slip I get with this.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll try to keep this short. I ordered a bunch of samples from Komaza and used the products for the first time today. It wasn't a good experience 

-Pre pood with my trusty Jehan oil from shescentit

-Shampood with Komaza's Herbal Henna shampoo. It smelled so good and cleaned my hair well. Didn't strip my hair at all, but it was weird cause there was absolutely no lather. I was expecting that, though, since it's a natural poo

-Towel blotted and applied some Intense Moisture Therapy and dc'd for an hour with heat. Rinsed in the shower and there was NO slip at all. None. So I decided to follow-up with a co wash using Komaza's Moisturizing Aloe Conditioner. Left it on for about 5 minutes and rinsed. Better, but not much 

-Got out, towel blotted my hair and sprayed on some H20 Plus. It smells good, but didn't provide any kind of slip. And I don't like that it comes out in a stream instead of a spray. Rubbed in some Lemon Balm and it smelled yummy, but didn't do a thing. Put some Coconut Balm on my edges and it smoothed them out really good, without even using the scarf method! I would buy this again. But I used too much and now I have white streaks in my hair. Looks like someone skeeted all on my dome 

-Attempted to detangle for about 5 seconds before I realized that the comb wasn't goin nowhere. So I slathered on some Tresemme S&S and my hair was still tangley as hell. I just said 'forget it' and threw it back in a bun without combing

My hair looks like a HAM sandwich  The only thing I would buy again is the Coconut Balm. Maybe the Henna poo.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2008)

i know im late but i want to join.
everyday last week i co washed and my hair loved it. so for the next couple of months up until september i will be co washing every day.

i will be using"
vo5 strawberries and creme, champain kiss
aubrey organis hsr
frederck fekkai's shea butter moisturizing conditioner
and aveda brilliant conditioner(deep conditioned for two hours yesterday w/o heat and) 

all of the above are new staples.
 i will be co washing every morning and putting my hair in one braid and then pinning it up with a duck clip. i will put leave in conditioner and carols daughter  hair milk on it and seal with either coconut oil or keracare essential oil.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> CW w/V05 Champagne Kiss.


dont you just love this? this morning was the first time i used it and i fell in love hard. this stuff is amazing and i love the smell but its not a thick as my strawberries and creme.


----------



## Ericka (Jun 16, 2008)

I know it's kinda late to join also, but I've been co-washing for about twice a week and I loved it. I'm pretty sure my hair loves it also, but it's just so easy to put water, conditioner and gel in may hair and then just leave the house. I don't have to worry about it frizzin up and looking all poofy when straight.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 16, 2008)

chebaby said:


> dont you just love this? this morning was the first time i used it and i fell in love hard. this stuff is amazing and i love the smell but its not a thick as my strawberries and creme.



Love it! I thought about taking back the Kiwi Lime Squeeze and exchanging it for the Champagne Kiss (only 5 bottles left ). It's thinner than the SnC, but it's delish  I want that AO HSR so bad, but I can't buy anything else til the end of the month! Dammit.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 17, 2008)

Last nite w/ Trader Joe's.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 17, 2008)

*Co-washed yesterday with white rain (mixed with soy bean oil).*


----------



## QT (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi ladies i cowashed this morning using Aussie.... Loves it


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2008)

Co washed this morning with the last of my Organix Tea Tree and used Tresemme S&S as a leave in. My hair's STILL stiff and tangled from yesterday, I didn't attempt to comb it. Looks like Imma have to shampoo and dc again tomorrow to get this stuff out of my head


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed this morning with the last of my Organix Tea Tree and used Tresemme S&S as a leave in. My hair's STILL stiff and tangled from yesterday, I didn't attempt to comb it. Looks like Imma have to shampoo and dc again tomorrow to get this stuff out of my head


 

Aww ..  I'm so sorry you had a bad experience with the products.

I probably won't check in til next week .. sorry, but I just got back to Philly and got my hair done, and I'm starting a new job next week .. and theres a really fine boy and I want to look good before I go back to bunning...


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 17, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Aww ..  I'm so sorry you had a bad experience with the products.
> 
> I probably won't check in til next week .. sorry, but I just got back to Philly and got my hair done, and I'm starting a new job next week .. and theres a really fine boy and I want to look good before I go back to bunning...


 
Good luck w/ your new job.And the boy.


So I've been Co-washing for a week and I LOVE IT! I can't keep my hands out of my hair it's sooooooo soft! I co-wash with HE hello hydration and it does an awesome job at keeping my hair moisturized in this hot weather!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 17, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> Good luck w/ your new job.And the boy.
> 
> 
> So I've been Co-washing for a week and I LOVE IT! I can't keep my hands out of my hair it's sooooooo soft! I co-wash with HE hello hydration and it does an awesome job at keeping my hair moisturized in this hot weather!


 

 Thank you!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Aww ..  I'm so sorry you had a bad experience with the products.
> 
> I probably won't check in til next week .. sorry, but I just got back to Philly and got my hair done, and I'm starting a new job next week .. and theres a really fine boy and I want to look good before I go back to bunning...



Look at you! Your siggy pic looks great!!!

(Don't let that ***** stylist chop your hair off! I don't wanna have to fly all the way to Philly just to cut somebody!  )


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2008)

I co-washed with an ayurvedic powder rinse this afternoon.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Look at you! Your siggy pic looks great!!!
> 
> (Don't let that ***** stylist chop your hair off! I don't wanna have to fly all the way to Philly just to cut somebody!  )


 
Thank you ! & I know my mom said the same thing .. I won't let her, I'm only gonna see her a total of 3 times this summer, I'm co-washing and bunning til school!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 18, 2008)

Lookin good Kelle!! Nice and healthy and I'm digging the color  I'm co-signing Tiffers, you know we wear black ski masks and roll up on naughty stylists . Don't make us do it...*clanking two soda bottles together* "Stylists, come out and pla-aayyy"

CW this morning w/Tresemme SS-AGAIN! I can't put this stuff down  I used it last night on dd as a prepoo and put her hair in two french braids (I'm getting this here braid thing down!) because she has to swim today, but it made her hair so curly and coily! A definite staple.


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 18, 2008)

Deep Conditioned yesterday.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 18, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Lookin good Kelle!! Nice and healthy and I'm digging the color  I'm co-signing Tiffers, you know we wear black ski masks and roll up on naughty stylists . Don't make us do it*...*clanking two soda bottles together* "Stylists, come out and pla-aayyy*"
> 
> CW this morning w/Tresemme SS-AGAIN! I can't put this stuff down  I used it last night on dd as a prepoo and put her hair in two french braids (I'm getting this here braid thing down!) because she has to swim today, but it made her hair so curly and coily! A definite staple.


  Please go sit down......

I won't be cowashing for a min.. my touchup is Friday so I'm done w/ washing for this week.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 18, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Lookin good Kelle!! Nice and healthy and I'm digging the color  I'm co-signing Tiffers, you know we wear black ski masks and roll up on naughty stylists . Don't make us do it...*clanking two soda bottles together* "Stylists, come out and pla-aayyy"


 



Love your hair Eisani!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

Today I deep conditioned with the last of my Alterna Hemp Moisturizing con while I did Tae Bo. Then I shampood with Porosity Control and co washed with Tresemme S&S. Used a little S&S as a leave in, sealed with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum, used my Bee Mine serum and bunned it up.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Lookin good Kelle!! Nice and healthy and I'm digging the color  I'm co-signing Tiffers, you know we wear black ski masks and roll up on naughty stylists . Don't make us do it...*clanking two soda bottles together* "Stylists, come out and pla-aayyy"



***** won't know what hit her. She'll wake up in the hospital cryin ''I don't know what happened! All I remember is ski masks and buns!''

*throws up LHCF gang sign*


----------



## Eisani (Jun 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> ***** won't know what hit her. She'll wake up in the hospital cryin ''I don't know what happened! All I remember is ski masks and buns!''
> 
> *throws up LHCF gang sign*


 
"...and their buns smelled really nice..."


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> ***** won't know what hit her. She'll wake up in the hospital cryin ''I don't know what happened! All I remember is ski masks and buns!''
> 
> *throws up LHCF gang sign*


 

too much lol lol


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> ***** won't know what hit her. She'll wake up in the hospital cryin ''I don't know what happened! All I remember is ski masks and buns!''
> 
> *throws up LHCF gang sign*


 
Y'all are crackin me up ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 18, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Lookin good Kelle!! Nice and healthy and I'm digging the color  I'm co-signing Tiffers, you know we wear black ski masks and roll up on naughty stylists . Don't make us do it...*clanking two soda bottles together* "Stylists, come out and pla-aayyy"
> 
> CW this morning w/Tresemme SS-AGAIN! I can't put this stuff down  I used it last night on dd as a prepoo and put her hair in two french braids (I'm getting this here braid thing down!) because she has to swim today, but it made her hair so curly and coily! A definite staple.


 
Thank you! I love your color too!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

Bumping it up!!!!!!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 18, 2008)

I cowashed today with V05 Split Ends and V05 Calming Chamomile.  My hair feels soft and moisturized.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 18, 2008)

Now this is a shame, but I swear the only thing that gets me up in the morning sometimes is the excitement of what condish I'm gonna co-wash with.

This morning it was HE HH, with a dab of Alba Gardenia condish used as a leave in


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Now this is a shame, but I swear the only thing that gets me up in the morning sometimes is the excitement of what condish I'm gonna co-wash with.



Girl, me too! I literally jump out of bed in the morning, walk over to my dresser, look at my selection for a few minutes (thinking about the smell and effect of each one) and feel a wave of satisfaction when I finally pick one 

I'm so pathetic 

I'm going to CVS on Friday, I can't WAIT to see what Organix conditioners they have!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad to know its not just me.  You said it perfectly when you said you analyze the smell and effect each one has I do this like I'm picking the perfect outfit for the day or something lol


----------



## nadz (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been on this challenge with you ladies even though this is my first post here. I just wanna say that CWing has been the best thing for my hair thus far! 

Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2008)

yesterday and today i co washed with paul mitchells the detaingler and followed up with vo5 champain kiss.
sorry i keep forgetting to check in.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been co-washing every other day with various cheapie conditioners and it's still going great. I'm loving the extra moisture! 
I'm thinking about stretching through the remainder of the year and frequent co-washes will help me with that.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 19, 2008)

checking in(co-wash)


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, me too! I literally jump out of bed in the morning, walk over to my dresser, look at my selection for a few minutes (thinking about the smell and effect of each one) and feel a wave of satisfaction when I finally pick one
> 
> I'm so pathetic
> 
> I'm going to CVS on Friday, I can't WAIT to see what Organix conditioners they have!


 

I know right! I like to line them up in scent order .. since I usually have more than one if it smells good. Arrange them, pick one, then rearrange so theres not a gap ..


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 19, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday with Hello Hydration.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 19, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I know right! I like to line them up in scent order .. since I usually have more than one if it smells good. Arrange them, pick one, then rearrange so theres not a gap ..


 
I might have yall beat...do yall rotate your stock? erplexed I have everything set up by scent, but when I buy something new, I put it in the back to be sure I'm using the old ones first.  I front and face my products too, Kelle (pull the next one forward so there are no gaps, like in the store)!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2008)

Deep co washed while I did Callanetics this morning with Kenra MC. Used LTR as a leave-in, sealed with Olive Oil serum, applied Bee Mine and bunned it up


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 19, 2008)

cw with aphogee balancing moisturizer followed with silken child moisturizing creme and sealed with oil.


----------



## babyleaf (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, i am late but I am joining anyway....I know i am super late, but better late than never!

I cowashed my daughters hair today with vo5 strawberry kiss and braided her hair. It looks incredible.

I am cowashing mine starting tomorrow as i just relaxed on the 17th. My plan is to cowash every 4-5 days. I have only had a relaxer for 4 days so I really have minimal experience with what works for me. We will see what happens. I went to rite-aid and bought all the vo5 moisture milk conditioner thay had. This week it is .99 cents. I'm so excited to be here!!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 19, 2008)

This morning with Tresemme Curls Moisturizer conditioner.  Used a little HH as a leave in


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 20, 2008)

My hair is in love with co washing! Is it okay to cowash daily?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 20, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> My hair is in love with co washing! Is it okay to cowash daily?





I'm relaxed and co wash daily! I love it!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 20, 2008)

pre-poo last night w/scalp mixture, CW w/Tresemme SS- I bought that 32 oz bottle on Saturday and I have about 1/4 left . I wish they sold it in the gallon-size...*lightbulb* off to research!

ETA: I've decided to use Vatika oil on my scalp on alternating mornings after my CWs. Example, I use my scalp mixture every other night and rinse in the morning so in the morning I rinse the scalp mixture, I'll be apllying Vatika oil. Or something to that effect. I just want one or the other ending up on my scalp every day-night for that scalp mixture though cuz it's funky as hell...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 20, 2008)

Eisani said:


> pre-poo last night w/scalp mixture, CW w/Tresemme SS- I bought that 32 oz bottle on Saturday and I have about 1/4 left . I wish they sold it in the gallon-size...*lightbulb* off to research!


 
RiteAid has the 32oz bottles of Tressemme on sale, 2 for $6!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 20, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday with Suave.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 20, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm relaxed and co wash daily! I love it!


 
Thanks Tiffers


----------



## Eisani (Jun 20, 2008)

kels823 said:


> RiteAid has the 32oz bottles of Tressemme on sale, 2 for $6!


 
 Wish I would've seen this before going to lunch. I'll be there after work! Good lookin.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 20, 2008)

cw with nex faze co.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 20, 2008)

Cowashed today!

-Cowashed w/ Sole & Cinnamon Dominican Rinse AND V05 Lavender Fields.
-DC'd w/ Redken All Soft spiked w/ JBCO & Honey.
-Used Chi Silk and Sebastian Potion 9 as leave-in
-Coconut oil mixed w/ distilled water to seal and set hair.
-Rollerset!
-Might do a silk wrap today. Depends on how I feel after i get from under this hot as heck dryer.

I just realized i haven't used shampoo on my head in 5 weeks...wow!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 20, 2008)

Co washed today with LTR and used some as a leave in. Sealed with olive oil serum, rubbed Bee Mine in and bunned it up.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2008)

I went to CVS today 

I was set on getting some Organix conditioners, but dh persuaded my into getting Burt's Bees Moisturizing Raspberry & Brazil Nut and Aussie Moist conditioners 

I think I'll try the Aussie Moist tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## Tarae (Jun 21, 2008)

Wednesday - HE Break's Over
Friday - Silk Elements


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 21, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with white rain (mix with oil) and walmart brand generic pantene.


----------



## ayoung (Jun 21, 2008)

Will CW this evening with White Rain Coconut
OCT
Moisturize and slick the sides with aloe vera bun it up and tie it down


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 21, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with VO5 Kiwi Lime Squeeze ..


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2008)

DCW'd today with Burt's Bees Raspberry & Brazil Nut. It made my hair soft. Used some Aussie Moist (my impatient butt just HAD to use them both today  ) as a leave-in, sealed with olive oil serum, applied Bee Mine and bunned it up


----------



## Eisani (Jun 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> DCW'd today with Burt's Bees Raspberry & Brazil Nut. It made my hair soft. Used some Aussie Moist (my impatient butt just HAD to use them both today  ) as a leave-in, sealed with olive oil serum, applied Bee Mine and bunned it up



So how'd ya like?  My scalp had a lil build up on it this a.m. so I  chelated  w/Creamy Aloe, poo'd w/CON then used my $3 TJ Maxx find; O-Way Be Curly conditioner by Rollando, Nexxus Curl Energee (discontinued, I think)  and air-dried.   I'll be glad when I reach MBL so I can trim up to BSL to get rid of the few straight ends I have on one side and in the back  While I'm grateful for retention, they're getting on my nerves!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2008)

Co washed with my fenugreek tea rinse followed by Suave humectant.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Subscribing and joining! I can't remember if I already joined. 

Anyway, I have CW'd 3x already this week.  I plan to CW 3x every week until end of September, when it starts to get cool.  I use VS Amber conditioner (the discontinued garden one) and then leave in Hot Sexy Hair pumpkin puree mask, then slick my hair back into a bun without combing.  I do this 3 days in a row before wet setting, and my hair is so buttery soft when I wet set!!!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 22, 2008)

I CW'd today, after my DC, with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 22, 2008)

CW w/Tresemme SS. CVS has them 3/$9.99 this week.  I will be purchasing


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 22, 2008)

Cowashed this morning and most likely tonight with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 22, 2008)

I washed my hair with Aveda Chamomille shampoo, then left HSH pumpkin puree in all day.  In the morning I'll CW with VS Amber con and do a wash n go.  I think I will CW every day this week until next Sunday, when I'll wet set.  It's been raining every day so no need for me to put all that effort into a wet set only for it to get wet.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2008)

Co washed this morning with Aussie Moist and used a little as a leave-in. Sealed with olive oil serum and bunned it up

I like this conditioner. It's no LTR or Tresemme, but it's a pretty darn good co washing conditioner. My hair easily detangled, is soft and smells good


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 23, 2008)

cw with Nexxus humectress this morning.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2008)

Eisani said:


> So how'd ya like?



It was cool. Smelled yummy, like berries and made my hair pretty soft. Not much slip, but I wasn't expecting that from a natural conditioner. It's not bad, but I wouldn't buy it again


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I washed my hair with Aveda Chamomille shampoo, then left *HSH pumpkin puree* in all day.  In the morning I'll CW with VS Amber con and do a wash n go.  I think I will CW every day this week until next Sunday, when I'll wet set.  It's been raining every day so no need for me to put all that effort into a wet set only for it to get wet.



 

Link, please


----------



## ayoung (Jun 23, 2008)

this evening will be :
DC with Nexuss and some other condish
VO5 condish as a leave in
OCT
Bun to get ready for the phony pony tomorrow morning


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 23, 2008)

DC'd all night. Bunned up.
Will be revisiting that tomorrow


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Link, please


 
http://www.sleekhair.com/2969.html

Try this...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh! Tiffers if your hubby liked VS So Sexy con (yes I STILL remember that thread ) he will probably love the pumpkin puree.  I read somewhere that men love the smell of pumpkins on a woman.  All men, except for my husband.  I just can't find that magic scent.  I keep trying though!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 24, 2008)

Tonight with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

V05 Lavender Fields.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 24, 2008)

prepoo'd overnight w/V05 Xtra Body mixed w/Vatika Oil, CW this morning w/V05 Raspberries  smells delish, hair soft and waves are POPPIN !


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 24, 2008)

Today:

Shampoo. with my mom's motions lavishing.
DC.with my mom's motions silk protein conditioning.
Then cowashing with Kiwi Lime Squeeze.

Hope it goes well .. I didnt bring that many hair products with me .. but I did buy some Tresemme the other day that I can't wait to use


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 24, 2008)

Question: I told my mom to pick up any Tresemme condish for me, It's a white bottle, that says Volume, with silk proteins. I was hoping for the S&S. Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## miami74 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry KelleCarter, I haven't tried Tresemme Volume.  I'm sure it will be just as good as the others though.  

I CW'd today first with Suave Humectant, after a protein treatment.  Then I CW'd with Herbal Essence None of Your Frizzness, after my moisturizing DC.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 24, 2008)

*Co-washed this morning with Walmart Pantene and white rain.  *


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't been able to co wash in a week in a half because my hot water heater was out and the repair man was stalling. i called him and told him to get his butt over here now my hair is suffering. He finally shows up and repairs the problem but then DH wants to turn the flame higher and it went out again (think Tim the Toolman from Home Improvement). I told him if he ever touches anything again i will break his fingers off. I had to call the man again. Long story short as soon as i get home today i will pamper my hair all night long and make DH wish that it was him getting special treatment instead of my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2008)

DCW'd for an hour while I did Callanetics. Used Naked Naturals Citrus Keratin, used Tresemme S&S as a leave in, sealed with oo serum and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Oh! Tiffers if your hubby liked VS So Sexy con (yes I STILL remember that thread ) he will probably love the pumpkin puree.  I read somewhere that men love the smell of pumpkins on a woman.  All men, except for my husband.  I just can't find that magic scent.  I keep trying though!



Thanks for the link! I want that Pumpkin Puree, man!!! Does it give lots of slip? It sunds like it smells sooooo good 

Girl, I was just thinking about VS So Sexy! I love that stuff! Your husband sucks!  Don't worry, you'll find SOMETHIN he likes, it'll probably be something all simple, like peppermint or coconut


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> I haven't been able to co wash in a week in a half because my hot water heater was out and the repair man was stalling. i called him and told him to get his butt over here now my hair is suffering. He finally shows up and repairs the problem but then DH wants to turn the flame higher and it went out again (think Tim the Toolman from Home Improvement). I told him if he ever touches anything again i will break his fingers off. I had to call the man again. Long story short as soon as i get home today i will pamper my hair all night long and make DH wish that it was him getting special treatment instead of my hair.



   He's gonna be givin you them big ol puppy eyes 

Our heater's actin a fool too. But I can't stop co washing, I'm addicted. I've been taking cold showers and co washing my hair in cold water


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 25, 2008)

Aiight, I haven't co-washed in a while cuz I just did my touchup.  BUT I have two stories that only my co-washin ladies would understand.

1 - This morning I got into the shower like I normally do.  Then all at once I realized I wasn't wearing a shower cap!!   I had gotten so used to co-washing in the shower that I just jumped in without thinking!   I scrambled to throw my shower cap on my head before my hair got *too* wet.    crazniness..

2 - I got my SitriNillah in the mail yesterday.  I rubbed some in my hair this morning to smooth it down.  So now I smell like ah-ranges!    oh snap......

Anywho, back to your regularly scheduled program..


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 25, 2008)

cw with Joico daily co.


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> He's gonna be givin you them big ol puppy eyes
> 
> Our heater's actin a fool too. But I can't stop co washing, I'm addicted. I've been taking cold showers and co washing my hair in cold water


 

LOL. He will be okay. That will teach him a lesson. I hate cold water. I need it nice and steamy. Co washing is very addicting.


----------



## d-rock (Jun 25, 2008)

I told my cuzo about my co-washing, no heat, deep conditioning, and buy nothing for June challenges and she was like you better stick to washing once a week yada yada yada and I'm like, "my hair seems to be responding to the daily wetness and shampoo free reggie. It grew an inch last month." And then I heard...silence. But I did get props for the no-heat challenge. Can't all be winners, huh? I co-washed Sunday with HE DS, um... Monday D/C'ed with Tea Tree cholesterol condish, and this morning co/washed with HE HH. Think I'm gonna do my homemade yogurt, honey, evoo, condish tonight.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 25, 2008)

pre-poo'd with Jehan's pre-poo oil and Vatika Oil.  Washed with All-soft and conditioned with NTM.  Used a little HE HH as a leave in.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 25, 2008)

I co-wash regularly so I count me in. 

I am so in love with my hair now. I have 4a hair, thick hair and with ayurvedics, co-washing, and "special products", I swear it looks like I have 3b-3c hair silky and shiny. (Promise to post pics tonight)

I have been co-washing every night since I have taken out my weave and relaxed my hair (I had to resign from the weave challenge because the OCT protein caused dryness because I wasnt co-washing daily). 

My nightly regimen: 

Massage and stritch scalp with alma and shikakai oil
Coat hair with those oils and VO5 conditioner
Let sit in hair until I am ready to shower
Rinse hair thoroughly
Lightly dry hair
Apply V05 Conditioner as leave-in and a little Mango Butter
Apply Coconut and Castor oil to seal
Apply Glycerin for SHINE
Apply OCT & Sue's Growth Oil (Aloe Vera Juice, HorseTail Herb Extract, Grapeseed Oil Mix) to scalp with needle nose bottle
Pictures Coming Soon!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 25, 2008)

I am still co washing 2-4 times per week and its doing my hair good


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 25, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Aiight, I haven't co-washed in a while cuz I just did my touchup.  BUT I have two stories that only my co-washin ladies would understand.
> 
> 1 - This morning I got into the shower like I normally do.  Then all at once I realized I wasn't wearing a shower cap!!   I had gotten so used to co-washing in the shower that I just jumped in without thinking!   I scrambled to throw my shower cap on my head before my hair got *too* wet.    crazniness..
> 
> ...



Awww yeah!  Eisani put me on to those Ah-ranges too.  It smells like creamsicle heaven.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 25, 2008)

cowashed this morning w/white rain.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 25, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Awww yeah!  Eisani put me on to those Ah-ranges too. It smells like creamsicle heaven.


 
Aw man. Now I want some .. Lol ..


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 25, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> I haven't been able to co wash in a week in a half because my hot water heater was out and the repair man was stalling. i called him and told him to get his butt over here now my hair is suffering. He finally shows up and repairs the problem but then DH wants to turn the flame higher and it went out again (think Tim the Toolman from Home Improvement).* I told him if he ever touches anything again i will break his fingers off.* I had to call the man again. Long story short as soon *as i get home today i will pamper my hair all night long and make DH wish that it was him getting special treatment instead of my hair.*


 
TOO FUNNY!  Aww, he was just tryin' to help! 



tiffers said:


> Thanks for the link! I want that Pumpkin Puree, man!!! Does it give lots of slip? It sunds like it smells sooooo good
> 
> Girl, I was just thinking about VS So Sexy! I love that stuff! *Your husband sucks!*  Don't worry, you'll find SOMETHIN he likes, it'll probably be something all simple, like peppermint or coconut


 
Yeah, he's special.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 25, 2008)

CW this morning with VS Amber conditioner and left in HSH pumpkin puree.  It keeps my hair really soft.  I did a wash n go afterwards.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad to see yall enjoying the ah-ranges  Speaking of, I think I'll DC overnight w/that. You know you've become a CW junkie when you get to thinking to yourself "dang, I've been doing ______(blank task)____ for all this time...I could've been DC'ing!" I thought this when I went on a 3 hr cleaning tirade in the basement! I just got done but thought Dagnabbit, I coulda DC'd and CW tonight!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2008)

Um, does anyone else's Tresemme have cetyl alcohol?erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Jun 26, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Um, does anyone else's Tresemme have cetyl alcohol?erplexed



It's okay, there are good and bad alcohols. Cetyl and stearyl are the two most common found in products, they're fatty alcohols that help moisturize your hair


----------



## tiffers (Jun 26, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Glad to see yall enjoying the ah-ranges  Speaking of, I think I'll DC overnight w/that. You know you've become a CW junkie when you get to thinking to yourself "dang, I've been doing ______(blank task)____ for all this time...I could've been DC'ing!" I thought this when I went on a 3 hr cleaning tirade in the basement! I just got done but thought Dagnabbit, I coulda DC'd and CW tonight!



That woulda been a good dc too! All of that heat and steam comin off your head for 3 hours? You slippin, Eisani. You slippin


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2008)

tiffers said:


> It's okay, there are good and bad alcohols. Cetyl and stearyl are the two most common found in products, they're fatty alcohols that help moisturize your hair


 

Oh, okay, I knew there were good and bad ones, just didn't know which was which. I don't think I liked that condish thougherplexed Idk ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2008)

Cowashed earlier tonight with Tresemme Volume w/ Silk Proteins.

Had slip, but once it was all rinsed out my hair felt dry. I used it as a leave-in and meant to not add anything else [so I can see how my hair would feel in the morning] but I forgot and used VO5.

Cowashing again in the morning.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 26, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That woulda been a good dc too! All of that heat and steam comin off your head for 3 hours? You slippin, Eisani. You slippin


 
Tell me about it! As soon as I got done I was like SNAP! Oh well, I put on some ah-ranges and slept in it. CW this morning w/V05 Raspberry and used some as a leave in. Sealed w/JBCO and did Miss Cherokee's version of Traycee's bun LMAO. So today I have E's version of Miss Cherokee's version of Traycee's bun  Only on LHCF....


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 26, 2008)

cw with silk elements moisturizing treatment.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2008)

This morning with Champagne Kisses ...


----------



## aloof one (Jun 26, 2008)

Cowashed today, last night, and on the 21st with Shea Butter Organix conditioner...


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 26, 2008)

I have cowashed every day with the exception of a few and the only reason those days happened was because I could not take time and deal with my hair that day. But you can best believe the next day I spent enough time in there for two cowashes. 

I love doing this, my hair is really thriving. I really see me reaching my goal by Dec. of MBL, I dare say possibly even sooner. Keeping hope alive.

Signed.

Cowash feind and comrade,
mscocoface


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 26, 2008)

Where do you ladies get your JBCO? I've never seen it


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Where do you ladies get your JBCO? I've never seen it


I get mine from www.honeyfig.com.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 26, 2008)

CW this morning with my usual - VS Amber Conditioner and left in HSH pumpkin puree.  This keeps my hair so soft.  I bunned it up.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 26, 2008)

Tonight with Champagne Kisses ..


----------



## glam- (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi  I'm not a member of the challenge, but I've been informally doing CWs every other day for the last few weeks.  Loving, loving, loving it! My hair is so much more manageable and moisturized when I do this.

I went into CVS at lunch time today and Tressemme condish was on sale.  I went to the register with two of the big bottles and the cashier was like  "You like this?"  I was like, "Oh yeah, I haven;t tried these varieties yet, but I love the other and..." I had to reel myself in from talking about it, but she said, hmm, I;m gonna try it.  I should;ve told her about CWs, I guess, but everytime I tell a non-hairboard person that they look at me like erplexed

I didn't initially join the challenge, but I will def be doing this with you all til Aug 18.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 26, 2008)

*This morning washed with Dove Daily Moisture Therapy conditioner.  *


----------



## Eisani (Jun 26, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Where do you ladies get your JBCO? I've never seen it



Sams247.com


----------



## Blackbird77 (Jun 27, 2008)

Co-washed last night with HE Hello Hydration Conditioner.  I find that if I skip a day of co-washing, my hair gets too dry.  On good days, I try to co-wash as soon as I get home.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 27, 2008)

CW this a.m. w/V05 Raspberry. I'm in love w/the stuff.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 27, 2008)

This morning with Champagne Kisses.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 27, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> This morning with Champagne Kisses.



Ditto...this morning with Champagne Kisses


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 27, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I'm still in lurk mode at this point because I've still got my co-washing training wheels on (only doing it once a week). But speaking of co-washing and relaxers, can you do it a couple days before getting one?


 I won't do it girl, Burn burn and burn some more. always relax with dirty hair .


----------



## tiffers (Jun 27, 2008)

Anna9764 said:


> I won't do it girl, Burn burn and burn some more. always relax with dirty hair .



In order for the relaxer to fully take, you should have as little product in your hair as possible. Having clean hair is important when you relax because products can get in the way of the relaxer.

I washed my hair yesterday and I'm relaxing today. There's a member who washes the day OF her relaxer with no problems. As long as you don't rough your scalp up, there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 28, 2008)

Tonight with Champagne Kisses ..


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 28, 2008)

This a.m. with Amber Romance, left in pumpkin puree and EVOO.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 28, 2008)

Today's rotation was White Rain and Hello Hydration.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

Co washed with V05 Volumizer conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 28, 2008)

DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!! *Tiffers* and whoever else that was talking about their hot water heater going out passed that virus right over here!! I did a henna DC today and hopped in the shower and that water was so I had a back spasm and had to get out w/half washed hair. I am _so_ not happy right now! I slathered my hair in Silicon Mix/10 en 1 and I'm involuntarily DCing again until my dad can get over here and do something!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

Eisani said:


> DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!! *Tiffers* and whoever else that was talking about their hot water heater going out passed that virus right over here!! I did a henna DC today and hopped in the shower and that water was so I had a back spasm and had to get out w/half washed hair. I am _so_ not happy right now! I slathered my hair in Silicon Mix/10 en 1 and I'm involuntarily DCing again until my dad can get over here and do something!!


 
OH MY WORD!!!. Cold water and henna, YIKES!!! They don't go together especially because it takes forever to wash out. I know because, I just henna'ed my hair today and when I first stepped into the shower and that first burst of cold water hit my skin before it heat up - all I can say is helllllll .


----------



## glam- (Jun 28, 2008)

DC'd last night then co-washed with Tressemme moisture rich


----------



## miami74 (Jun 29, 2008)

Co washed with V05 Raspberry Kisses


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 29, 2008)

Checking in - cowashed this week


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Not really a CW - I WASHED with Aveda chamomile shampoo and left in Kenra Moisturizing conditioner.  I will rinse it out and roller set tonight.   I won't co-wash again until Thursday or Friday next week.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 29, 2008)

Cowashed last night Champagne Kisses.

Tonight with Strawberries&Cream.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been on vacation, so I haven't been posting lately, but I've still be faithfully co-washing 3x a week. My hair is loving it. I switch up between Suave and HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## betteron2day (Jun 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!! *Tiffers* and whoever else that was talking about their hot water heater going out passed that virus right over here!! I did a henna DC today and hopped in the shower and that water was so I had a back spasm and had to get out w/half washed hair. I am _so_ not happy right now! I slathered my hair in Silicon Mix/10 en 1 and I'm involuntarily DCing again until my dad can get over here and do something!!


 
It was me. Sorry. I am sending you a hug because i know what you are going through.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had to boil water all weekend for baths because the store that my dad needed a part from closed @ 2 on Saturday and didn't open again until this morning I haven't heard from him, but hopefully I'll have hot water when I get home. I need to do laundry and take a real shower!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 30, 2008)

Ugh, I did a protein treatment [overnight] I went to bed at like 4am and was too tired to rinse it out .. then shampooed.

Somebody stole my shower comb, my hair is a dry tangled mess.

I just cowashed with Strawberries and Cream, and put it in a messy bun. I'm not gonna comb it until they bring my shower comb back.


----------



## aloof one (Jun 30, 2008)

Today with Organix Vanilla Silk conditioner... after DCing with Organix Grapeseed/White Tea...


----------



## glam- (Jun 30, 2008)

Last night with Tressemme Moisture Rich


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 30, 2008)

Today Suave Humectress


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Jun 30, 2008)

*I tried this recently because it's what they had in the hotel...pretty good stuff.*



glam- said:


> Last night with Tressemme Moisture Rich


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2008)

Co washed today with V05 hydrators conditioner, I like the smell of this conditioner and it does give quite a bit of slip too.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 30, 2008)

No CW today, I wet set last night.  A week of CWing has made my hair absolutely soft.  I love it!  

I will CW Wed or Thursday and leave in Aveda DR treatment to add a little protein to my hair. Check you guys in a few days!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Co washed today with V05 hydrators conditioner, I like the smell of this conditioner and it does give quite a bit of slip too.



I bought it, but haven't used it yet. A store near me has all the older scents like the Hydrators, Peaches & Cream, Blueberry, Coconut Colada and Fruitsations. I bought them all except the blueberry


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I bought it, but haven't used it yet. A store near me has all the older scents like the Hydrators, Peaches & Cream, Blueberry, Coconut Colada and Fruitsations. I bought them all except the blueberry



Dang, you got ALL the scents I want to try! Especially Blueberry 

I was crackin up at your cold shower post! Especially about you gettin cramps in your back!  When I took my first cold shower, my neck got all stiff and cramped up. I had to do some Pilates neck stretches while taking a damn shower! 

I'm used to them now  The first few seconds takes some getting used to, but after that, it's smooth sailin


----------



## BillyJay (Jun 30, 2008)

Been rollersetting like crazy lately. 
Co washed yesterday with MC 24/7 about to DC in a few.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Dang, you got ALL the scents I want to try! Especially Blueberry
> 
> I was crackin up at your cold shower post! Especially about you gettin cramps in your back!  When I took my first cold shower, my neck got all stiff and cramped up. I had to do some Pilates neck stretches while taking a damn shower!
> 
> I'm used to them now  The first few seconds takes some getting used to, but after that, it's smooth sailin



Give me your addy, I'll send you some  My daddy fixed it today and said "Stop taking all those long showers, I know ya! You did it at home, you probably doing it here!" He considers 30 minutes longThen he went into some long explanation about the heating element and how it's electric, not gas yadda, yadda, yadda...I was just blinking until he got done and was like "So when am I supposed to wash my hair then?" He just rolled his eyes and left. LMAO Umm, great progress by the way...I see you creepin up on BSL all incognegro-like...

On to other business...*Billy Jay*-  I'm trying to wait til the 7th to order but a sistah's trigger finger is itching.  I needs ta re-up!


----------



## Anna9764 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would like to start by saying Tiffers your an inspiration . I've been reading the threads for about a week now, and you definately motivate everyone, even me and i'm not even in the challenge , yet. I wear braids and can't co-wash with them because i'm so tender headed, the more my hair grows the more it hurts. Gonna start back bunning actually by the end of the year, along with co-washing thanks to this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. One of your thread I love to read is the one where you say (your prize is bangin hair) I love that one, who could resist that. I've bought HE HH, I had LTR, purchased Strawberry Kisses, Suave Tropical Coconut. Keep up the co-washing girls, your all inspiring.

                                    Sincerly Anna


----------



## Eisani (Jul 1, 2008)

CW'd this morning w/Tresemme Moist Curls (or something like that) for the 1st time.  Too early to tell if I like it since it was only about an hour ago.  My hair is super soft, but I don't know if I can attribute that to the cond, Vatika prepoo or my henna DC on Saturday...


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 1, 2008)

Last night with Strawberries and Cream.

I'm still tryna recover from that protein overload. .. I DC'ed .. cowashed almost 3 times.. man ..


----------



## betteron2day (Jul 1, 2008)

I cowashed last night with Organix Shea Butter.


----------



## lexi84 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow!  This sounds like a good idea.  Co-washing is a great way to gain a healthy head of hair.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 1, 2008)

CW'd this morning with Nexxus Humectress


----------



## Eisani (Jul 1, 2008)

Eisani said:


> CW'd this morning w/*Tresemme Moist Curls* (or something like that) for the 1st time. Too early to tell if I like it since it was only about an hour ago. My hair is super soft, but I don't know if I can attribute that to the cond, Vatika prepoo or my henna DC on Saturday...


 
Update:

It is almost 14:00 and I'm here to report that I don't think I like this stuff, and I will be returning it this evening after work.  I can literally HEAR my hair  I shoulda just stuck w/Smooth & Silky.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Give me your addy, I'll send you some  My daddy fixed it today and said "Stop taking all those long showers, I know ya! You did it at home, you probably doing it here!" He considers 30 minutes longThen he went into some long explanation about the heating element and how it's electric, not gas yadda, yadda, yadda...*I was just blinking until he got done and was like "So when am I supposed to wash my hair then?"* He just rolled his eyes and left. LMAO Umm, great progress by the way...I see you creepin up on BSL all incognegro-like...
> 
> On to other business...*Billy Jay*-  I'm trying to wait til the 7th to order but a sistah's trigger finger is itching.  I needs ta re-up!



I know he was just too through with you!    

Girl, I can't wait till I reach BSL! My hair is almost there when it's super soaking wet


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Anna9764 said:


> I would like to start by saying Tiffers your an inspiration . I've been reading the threads for about a week now, and you definately motivate everyone, even me and i'm not even in the challenge , yet. I wear braids and can't co-wash with them because i'm so tender headed, the more my hair grows the more it hurts. Gonna start back bunning actually by the end of the year, along with co-washing thanks to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Anna! That's so sweet of you!  <-- I always wanted to use that smiley! 

Have you ever co washed before? You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Last night with Strawberries and Cream.
> 
> I'm still tryna recover from that protein overload. .. I DC'ed .. cowashed almost 3 times.. man ..



Kelle, try dc'ing overnight with a really moisturizing conditioner. Doing that 2 or 3 times should help drastically. The first time I dc'd overnight, I almost had a hairgasm in the shower  My hair felt like s-i-l-k! Dove Advanced Therapy (in the dark blue bottle) does the trick every time  

BTW, is your name pronounced like Kelly or Kel?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Update:
> 
> It is almost 14:00 and I'm here to report that I don't think I like this stuff, and I will be returning it this evening after work.  I can literally HEAR my hair  I shoulda just stuck w/Smooth & Silky.



Aw dang, that sucks! It's so crazy how S&S works so well for you but this one doesn't. What are you gonna co wash with next?


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

CW this morning w/V05 Chamomile Tea Therapy. Did a 2nd CW s/Sunsilk Captivating Curls. Used a lil of the Sunsilk as a leave in then used my styling gel/cream stuff then diffused.  I forgot how much my hair loves the diffuser  soft, defined, frizz-free curls today. YAY!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Kelle, try dc'ing overnight with a really moisturizing conditioner. Doing that 2 or 3 times should help drastically. The first time I dc'd overnight, I almost had a hairgasm in the shower  My hair felt like s-i-l-k! Dove Advanced Therapy (in the dark blue bottle) does the trick every time
> 
> BTW, is your name pronounced like Kelly or Kel?


 
I did  but I'm in Philly with my mom .. and all she has is a bunch of Motions crap. I gotta buy some DCs .. and I usually stick to the ORS Pack but it has protein in it .. so I guess I'll try the Dove. Thanks Tiffers! BTW, I love your avi! You'll be there in no time ..

And um, actually, it's Rickelle [like .. raquel. or rick-el] so it's pronounced Kel.


----------



## miami74 (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night, I cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I did  but I'm in Philly with my mom .. and all she has is a bunch of Motions crap. I gotta by some DCs .. and I usually stick to the ORS Pack but it has protein in it .. so I guess I'll try the Dove. Thanks Tiffers! BTW, I love your avi! You'll be there in no time ..
> 
> *And um, actually, it's Rickelle [like .. raquel. or rick-el] so it's pronounced Kel.*




That's good to know, I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 2, 2008)

This morning with Tresemme Moisture Curls.  I'm loving how my hair feels today, I can't stop petting myself


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 2, 2008)

Checkin' in!

-Co-washed with V05 Vanilla Tea Mint
-Rinsed w/ Capillo Suela y Canela...mmm
-DC'd with ORS Replenish
-Salerm21 & Chi Silk Leave-in
-JBCO to seal and rollerset!


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 2, 2008)

Co-washed Sunday and Tuesday with VO5 strawberries and cream.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> [/b]
> 
> That's good to know, I was wondering the same thing!


 
Really? Lol, actually I was wondering how to pronounce yours? I'm thinkin .. eez-ani ?


----------



## BillyJay (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Give me your addy, I'll send you some  My daddy fixed it today and said "Stop taking all those long showers, I know ya! You did it at home, you probably doing it here!" He considers 30 minutes longThen he went into some long explanation about the heating element and how it's electric, not gas yadda, yadda, yadda...I was just blinking until he got done and was like "So when am I supposed to wash my hair then?" He just rolled his eyes and left. LMAO Umm, great progress by the way...I see you creepin up on BSL all incognegro-like...
> 
> On to other business...*Billy Jay*-  I'm trying to wait til the 7th to order but a sistah's trigger finger is itching. I needs ta re-up!


 
Apparently you're not the only one...Somebody hacked in and placed an order anyway

Dad just doesn't understand, lol!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Apparently you're not the only one...Somebody hacked in and placed an order anyway
> 
> Dad just doesn't understand, lol!



I swear it wasn't me MY daddy just don't know! It's so real for me and my hair


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Really? Lol, actually I was wondering how to pronounce yours? I'm thinkin .. eez-ani ?



In my family there are two pronunciations, depending on who says it: EYE-sah-nee and ay-sah-nee. Grandma calls me Sunny.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> In my family there are two pronunciations, depending on who says it: EYE-sah-nee and *ay-sah-nee.* Grandma calls me Sunny.



That's how I've been pronouncing it in my head  Very pretty! I love unique names. What's the origin? Do you know?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> In my family there are two pronunciations, depending on who says it: EYE-sah-nee and ay-sah-nee. Grandma calls me Sunny.


 
Ooooh! Very pretty!


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I'm a newbie to this forum and I would like to know what exactly is
pre-poo and co-washing?


----------



## bbdgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

did a protein treatment wih Dumb blonde recontructor and followed up with elasta qp dpr 11.  rinsed it out with Garnier moiture works.  Used Freeman moiturizing conditioner as leave in sealed with castor oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 2, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and I would like to know what exactly is
> pre-poo and co-washing?



OT: but you hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 2, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and I would like to know what exactly is
> pre-poo and co-washing?


 

How are you a newbie if you been here since 2006?? What you been doing?


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well Mizzbrown, I've been a member since 2006 but I really never got into 
logging on daily and let it go by the waist side.  However, I'm back and I have more time to log on. Enough on that. I am interested on learning about co-washing is to see if it will help stop my shedding.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, this morning with the last of the S&C ..


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 2, 2008)

tishee said:


> OT: but you hair is GORGEOUS!


 

Thanks Tishee!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and I would like to know what exactly is
> pre-poo and co-washing?



Girl, by the looks of your hair you ain't no newbie! 

Pre poo is something you put on your hair 30 minutes-to a few hours before shampooing. It can be conditioner, oil or both

Co washing is washing your hair, but only using conditioner. You wet your hair, apply and massage in some conditioner, let sit for a few minutes and rinse out


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, by the looks of your hair you ain't no newbie!
> 
> Pre poo is something you put on your hair 30 minutes-to a few hours before shampooing. It can be conditioner, oil or both
> 
> Co washing is washing your hair, but only using conditioner. You wet your hair, apply and massage in some conditioner, let sit for a few minutes and rinse out


 
You right, I'm not a newbie to doing my hair.  I've been doing own hair
for over 14 yrs now.  But, I'm getting older and I am noticing that the thickness is thinning but the length is there. I know alot of my issue is my diet. Anyhow, what kind of conditioner is considered appropriate?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> You right, I'm not a newbie to doing my hair.  I've been doing own hair
> for over 14 yrs now.  But, I'm getting older and I am noticing that the thickness is thinning but the length is there. I know alot of my issue is my diet. Anyhow, what kind of conditioner is considered appropriate?



Most people co wash with cheapies like Suave, V05, White Rain, Tresemme, Aussie, Herbal Essences, etc

Sometimes you need to play around and try new conditioners because one thing can work wonderfully, but the next can suck. For instance, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration is horrible for my hair, but LTR (Long Term Relationship) is wonderful in my hair


----------



## shan8756 (Jul 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Most people co wash with cheapies like Suave, V05, White Rain, Tresemme, Aussie, Herbal Essences, etc
> 
> Sometimes you need to play around and try new conditioners because one thing can work wonderfully, but the next can suck. For instance, Herbal Essences Hello Hydration is horrible for my hair, but LTR (Long Term Relationship) is wonderful in my hair


 

Thank you lots!


----------



## Anna9764 (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually Tiffers,
I did co-wash years ago not even aware of it, I think I was out of Shampoo. Most recently keeping my hair saturated with oils Amla etc. during braids, i'd noticed extreme dryness after washing and thought to change shampoos. I thought I was choosing good moisturizing shampoos, yet after washing and conditioning had really dry hair, so co-washing is definately what i'm gonna start doing most of the time and will use shampoo seldom-ly, maybe for build-ups etc. also have a shikakai & aritha bars haven't yet tried. How well does Ayurvedic powders and co-washing work together? Thanx in advance.

                                                Anna


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Anna9764 said:


> Actually Tiffers,
> I did co-wash years ago not even aware of it, I think I was out of Shampoo. Most recently keeping my hair saturated with oils Amla etc. during braids, i'd noticed extreme dryness after washing and thought to change shampoos. I thought I was choosing good moisturizing shampoos, yet after washing and conditioning had really dry hair, so co-washing is definately what i'm gonna start doing most of the time and will use shampoo seldom-ly, maybe for build-ups etc. also have a shikakai & aritha bars haven't yet tried. *How well does Ayurvedic powders and co-washing work together? *Thanx in advance.
> 
> Anna


 
Anna, I have an actual ayurveda co wash recipe in my fotki. This is an awesome co-wash recipe that really softens and moisturizes my hair. You're welcomed to check it out if you want. And oh the answer to your question, ayurveda powders work very well with co-washing.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> Well Mizzbrown, I've been a member since 2006 but I really never got into
> logging on daily and let it go by the waist side. However, I'm back and I have more time to log on. Enough on that. I am interested on learning about co-washing is to see if it will help stop my shedding.


 
Hmmm, you might need some garlic for the shedding but remember though that shedding is a normal process that the hair must go through for new hairs to come but if it's excessive, garlic can help curb it somewhat, both internally and externally. 

Try taking odorless kyolic garlic supplements and try putting garlic oil on your scalp and massaging it in for about 30 minutes as a pre-poo and wash and condition as normal to get rid of the garlicky smell. I do have an awesome homemade garlic recipe in my fotki for shedding and breakage. Check it out, you won't regret it. It has curbed my shedding tremendously as I am in the OCT/Mega Tek challenge and we are using garlic for our shedding there. 

My last recommendation is to purcahse some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and use that as a deep conditioing treatment to curb your shedding, it works. I also have Nutrine unscented garlic shampoo and conditioner. The Nutrine garlic conditioner can be used as a co-wash conditioner as well but cowashing with the cheapie conditioners work better to provide slip IMO. I hope some of this helps you.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That's how I've been pronouncing it in my head  Very pretty! I love unique names. What's the origin? Do you know?


 
Thanks  It's a family name from my Cuban side, but I've never been able to find any info on the meaning or origin. I just know it was part of my great grandmother's name.

CW this morning w/V05 Calming Chamomile, rinsed then CW'd again w/Sunsilk Captivating Curls.  I'm finding for my WnG's, it's better to use a moisturizing cond 1st then using one for curly hair for the 2nd wash. This is only my 2nd day doing it that way but I've had nice hair both days  and it still feels super soft and moist. Even my nape which is always thirsty. I'll give it a few more tries to make sure the results are consistent.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just checking in: CW today and Tuesday with Suave.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 3, 2008)

CW this a.m. with VS Amber Romance, left in HSH pumpkin puree and sealed with EVOO.  Slicked back into a bun.


----------



## BillyJay (Jul 3, 2008)

DC'd last night.


----------



## miami74 (Jul 3, 2008)

Today I did an ayurvedic tea rinse and then cowashed with V05 Chamomile.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Co washing now with Salerm mascarilla mask mixed with some Elasta QP DPR-11 conditioner. I'm trying to use these up as my hair does not like them as deep conditioners.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 3, 2008)

This morning with the Tresemme volume .. I don't think I like it but it's all I have left


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 3, 2008)

This morning with HE Drama Clean spiked with Silk Amino Acids.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 3, 2008)

Co-washing tonight w/ VO5 S&C, Deep Con on Sunday with ORSw/ yogurt and EVOO or Coconut Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2008)

I was planning on DCW'ing with Tresemme S&S while I did Tae Bo.... But I screwed up my knee and ended up not really being able to move. So I had the conditioner on my head for over 24 hours, finally rinsed it out at around 5 pm. Used some kind of Profectiv leave-in, sealed with Garnier serum, rubbed Bee Mine into my scalp and bunned it up


----------



## Anna9764 (Jul 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Anna, I have an actual ayurveda co wash recipe in my fotki. This is an awesome co-wash recipe that really softens and moisturizes my hair. You're welcomed to check it out if you want. And oh the answer to your question, ayurveda powders work very well with co-washing.


 Thank you Aggie, I will check out your recipe , and will update if I try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 4, 2008)

CW today with VS amber romance con and left in Curl Talk con.  Sprayed Redkin Curl Boost and did an air dried wash n go.  We'll see if this combo gives me more defined curls.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 4, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> *CW today with VS amber romance con* and left in Curl Talk con. Sprayed Redkin Curl Boost and did an air dried wash n go. We'll see if this combo gives me more defined curls.


 
Ohhhh, i have that conditioner. I figured it might not be watery enough for me to co-wash with..I'mma try it next time so i can use up my 2 bottles. It smells so


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2008)

co-washed this morning with v05 Volumizing conditioner.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 5, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Ohhhh, i have that conditioner. I figured it might not be watery enough for me to co-wash with..I'mma try it next time so i can use up my 2 bottles. It smells so


 
I like it!  I can't use stuff like V05, it's too watery and not conditioning enough.

I used my last bit of Amber Romance today.  Then I left in HSH pumpkin puree.  Now I need to decide which conditioner to use for co-washes.  I'm thinking I'll finish off HE LTR which was not good as a rinse out conditioner for me.  I'll try it for CWing next. 

This is a great challenge to use up so-so conditioners!  (And make room for more in the fall).


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 5, 2008)

Today Walmart brand Pantene.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I was planning on DCW'ing with Tresemme S&S while I did Tae Bo.... But I screwed up my knee and ended up not really being able to move. So I had the conditioner on my head for over 24 hours, finally rinsed it out at around 5 pm. Used some kind of Profectiv leave-in, sealed with Garnier serum, rubbed Bee Mine into my scalp and bunned it up


 
Aww hope your knee feels better!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 5, 2008)

Earlier this evening with Tresemme S.P. Volume


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

DCW'd for a few hours with shescentit's Fortifying Mask and Olive & Orange conditioners. My hair came out soooo soft and smells delicioso 

Used Salerm 21 b5 and put a little bit of Komaza's Shea Butter Moisturizer on my ends. Airdried a little bit and then rubbed in some Fhi Hot Sauce. Blowdried and flatironed. My hair is so super straight and shiny. Looks like I stepped out of a salon 

(I'm in bootcamp, so I'm not even supposed to be using heat. But I was bored  )


----------



## aloof one (Jul 5, 2008)

I cowashed at least 4 times today erplexed ... I just couldn't get my new hair to look right

Oh well.. at least I used my Organix, both the Coconut and the Grapeseed Whitetea. I also used GF Strength & Repair


----------



## Eisani (Jul 5, 2008)

I bet it's pretty though  I'm on vacation and had to go buy supplies today. Luckily there's an Ulta and some market I've never heard of  right up the street from me. Had to wash chlorine out of my hair today, that cowashing wasn't doing the trick.  Used Sedal Miel y German de Trigo (in love!) then CW'd w/V05 Chamomile. I guess that would actually be just conditioning, ha? Anyhoo, that shampoo is a keeper, for real. It instantly softened my hard swimmer's hair and was pretty good at detangling as well. Cw'd w/the Chamomile yesterday. 



tiffers said:


> DCW'd for a few hours with shescentit's Fortifying Mask and Olive & Orange conditioners. My hair came out soooo soft and smells delicioso
> 
> Used Salerm 21 b5 and put a little bit of Komaza's Shea Butter Moisturizer on my ends. Airdried a little bit and then rubbed in some Fhi Hot Sauce. Blowdried and flatironed. My hair is so super straight and shiny. Looks like I stepped out of a salon
> 
> (*I'm in bootcamp, so I'm not even supposed to be using heat. But I was bored  )*


----------



## Eisani (Jul 5, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I cowashed at least 4 times today erplexed ... I just couldn't get my new hair to look right
> 
> Oh well.. at least I used my Organix, both the Coconut and the Grapeseed Whitetea. I also used GF Strength & Repair



I gave it three tries yesterday after I went swimming. I finally smartened up and bought some poo I hadn't packed any. Didn't plan on swimming but after I got thrown in the pool, it was literally sink or swim!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2008)

Cowashed with Elasta QP DPR 11 early this morning. My hair likes being co-washed with this conditioner. Thank goodness because my hair doesn't like it as a DC after shampoo so at least it won't go to waste. Oh it works as a DC on my dry hair however.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 6, 2008)

This morning Suave Humectress.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> DCW'd for a few hours with shescentit's Fortifying Mask and Olive & Orange conditioners. My hair came out soooo soft and smells *delicioso*


 
Do you watch Dora the Explorer? 

Well, I washed my hair with Redkin Real Control and left in the conditioner.  I'll rinse it out and wet set in a couple hours.  Check you guys in a few days!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 6, 2008)

CW this a.m. w/V05 Calming Chamomile, used some as a leave in. Coated hair w/EVCO and bunned.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

*3 Month Co-Washing Challenge!*

*Today was wash day but DC with Silicon Mix. Will be back on NTM Tuesday.*


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 6, 2008)

CWed with HH Drama Clean, used Redken Curls leave in and bunned it up


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while but still been co-washing every other day .. w/ a weave
Cantu co wash  tonight


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2008)

dcw with Joico moisture recovery co.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Alba Gardenia Nourishing conditioner


----------



## Eisani (Jul 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Co-washed this morning with Alba Gardenia Nourishing conditioner



This sounds delish...


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes it is delish! I left a bit in my hair and bunned it up today.  Then as a 4pm treat (I have to break up the workday somehow), I let my hair down and got a big wiff of gardenias . It was quite a treat.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 7, 2008)

The junkie in me is forcing me to check this out...off to research!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

Eisani said:


> The junkie in me is forcing me to check this out...off to research!


 
hahaha I got it from either Rite-Aid or Walgreens.  I'll post the ingredients for you when I get home.  Let me know if your researchs uncovers that there's some kind of killer acid in it.


----------



## conskeeted (Jul 7, 2008)

Co-washing every morning with Pantene's Relaxed & Natural Intense Moisturizing Conditioner...  awesome slip!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 8, 2008)

Last nite w/ Suave tropical coconut.


----------



## betteron2day (Jul 8, 2008)

Cowashed last night with Organix Shea Butter. I don't like it as much as i like the coconut but it's good.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 8, 2008)

dcw with Joico moisture recovery co.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 8, 2008)

This morning with Pantene Daily Moisturizing conditioner spiked with Amla oil


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just checkin' in.  Day 2 of my wet set.  I'll CW again on Thursday.  I used up all my VS Amber con so I'm movin' on to HE LTE.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 8, 2008)

This morning with Suave.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't posted since starting this challenge but I have been co-washing daily.  I've gone through Suave Humectant and am just about to finish off my HE LTR, gotta think about what's next.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm co-washing tonight w/ VO5 strawberries and cream or  Giovanni 50/50.


----------



## BlueNile (Jul 8, 2008)

Traycee you and your hair are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

i washed out my flat iron and co washed with vo5.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2008)

MzPrince, I used to have a nightgown w/that garfield pic and saying on it back in the day lol.  Anyhoo, DCW w/Kenra MC, sealed w/EVCO. Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Gelly on my edges and bunned. I keep petting myself


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 9, 2008)

Strawberry & cream VO5 this morning.  I LOVE my wet bun in the summer .


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 9, 2008)

Last night with Tresemme ..


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 9, 2008)

This AM with Alba Gardenia nourishing condish


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 10, 2008)

My hair has been shedding like crazy ..

Last night/This morning with Tresemme ..


----------



## Tarae (Jul 10, 2008)

Yesterday I used HE Dangerously Straight.  I love love love this stuff.
I had a bunch of tangles because I got lazy with a braidout that I just kept bunning instead of washing  (this isn't a good summer for my hair).  I didn't have time to do an oil rinse like I usually do to get rid of my tangles so I just saturated my hair with the HE and used my shower comb.

All tangles gone and I didn't lose nearly as much hair as expected.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 10, 2008)

V05 Passionfruit Smoothie, AE Energizing. I'll be doing it again this evening after I work out.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 10, 2008)

Everyday this week, Organix and Garnier Fructis Strength & Repair


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2008)

DCW'd today with Burt's Bees Raspberry con for an hour while I did Callanetics. I didn't like it at all this time. NO slip! I had to do another quick co wash with Aussie Moist.

Used a little LTR leave in, sealed with Olive Oil serum, applied Bee Mine and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Do you watch Dora the Explorer?



Girl, dd watches dumb a** Dora ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the time! Dora gets on my last nerve!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I keep petting myself



 

Kenra MC is the bomb, ain't it? Man, I love that stuff!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> My hair has been shedding like crazy ..
> 
> Last night/This morning with Tresemme ..



Try dc'ing with ORS Pak. It doesn't do much for my hair, but I love he way it makes shedding come to a halt. It's like freakin magic! It helps with shedding for a lot of people 

Have you fixed the protein problem yet?


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 11, 2008)

Co-wash last night with Humectress Nexxus(Generic Sally's brand).


----------



## Eisani (Jul 11, 2008)

Last night w/V05 Raspberry.  Did a half-hearted twist out and twisted the front.  I'll take pics later.  It originally started as another style but I didn't like it this morning. It probably would've helped if I'd actually PARTED my hair before twisting dd this morning was like the twists are cute, but it looks kinda nappy-ish in the middle  Message! My hair is so wavy, it has t/b parted in order to look neat. I know better, I will be trying this style again tonight!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Girl, dd watches dumb a** Dora ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the time! Dora gets on my last nerve!


 
LOL

CW this morning with HE LTR, left in HSH pumpkin puree and olive oil.  Bunned it up.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 11, 2008)

Last night with GF Strength & Repair


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 11, 2008)

Cowashed with that crappy Tresemme.

Just realized this has protein in it .. 2 diff. kinds .. so it has NOT been helping my protein overload .. and probably is the reason behind my increased shedding ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Try dc'ing with ORS Pak. It doesn't do much for my hair, but I love he way it makes shedding come to a halt. It's like freakin magic! It helps with shedding for a lot of people
> 
> Have you fixed the protein problem yet?


 
ORS Replenishing Pack is my usual DC .. and I haven't bought any since June .. this is NOT a good summer for my hair .. I'll probably get some money off my mom to get some and some VO5 ..

And as for the protein, I don't think the Tresemme I've been using has been helping b/c it has protein too .. and it's all I have left


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, it's been over 14 hours since I CW'd/air dried in a bun and my hair is NOT CRUNCHY!  I used HE LTR and left in HSH pumpkin puree - the LTR is the only new product I tried.  I really disliked this con as a rinse out, but for CWing, it is really great! I will try it again tomorrow morning to see if I get similar results.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 12, 2008)

Co-wash with YES 2 Carrots conditioner.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 12, 2008)

Finally ..

Detangled. DC'ed on dry hair with ORS Pack.
Clarified. And CW'ed with Suave Juicy Green Apple.

My hair is soo thankful.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 12, 2008)

CW this morning - HE LTR.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

I co-washed with alter ego garlic con and some organic blackstrap molasses this afternoon.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 13, 2008)

Earlier this evening with Suave Juicy Green Apple ..


----------



## Eisani (Jul 13, 2008)

Last night w/Tresemme Smooth & Silky. Had a long night and my hair smells like smoke from the club so I'll be poo'ing and stuff in the a.m.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 14, 2008)

Washed and conditioned w/Sedal Miel y German de Trigo. Sealed w/JBCO and my hair is uber soft!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 14, 2008)

This evening with Juicy Green Apple ..

where is everybody? I had to search deep to find this thread ..


----------



## ayoung (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm on 'hiatus'.
My stylist said my front keeps breaking and not growing b/c of my my daily ponytail style.....sooooo, thinking up a new do andthen i'll be back on it. My hair luvs CWing Just not my styles


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 14, 2008)

today suave


----------



## Eisani (Jul 14, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> This evening with Juicy Green Apple ..
> 
> where is everybody? I had to search deep to find this thread ..



I had to dust it off this morning and imagine my shock to see I was the last person to post the night before.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I had to dust it off this morning and imagine my shock to see I was the last person to post the night before.


 
 I know .. I think there are some slackers!  Lol, I always forget not everyone does it daily ..


----------



## Eisani (Jul 15, 2008)

I know! I don't do it daily, but I still try to post something to keep hope alive


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just finished with Suave Orchid Petals.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 15, 2008)

This morning w/V05 Sun Ripened Raspberry (just actually looked at the full name, I think I was making something up before ) Dc'ing in a bun now w/SitriNillah  I'm at work smelling delish.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm co-washing tonight with Yes 2 Carrots conditioner.


----------



## betteron2day (Jul 15, 2008)

Finished off the Organix Shea Butter now i am on to Suave coconut. Still cowashing.


----------



## monikr (Jul 15, 2008)

I realize there's a only month left on this challenge, but i'm jumping on for the last leg. I co-wash daily anyway, so it shouldn't be that difficult


ETA: CW last night with... Suave Coconut/EVOO/Coconut oil.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 16, 2008)

Earlier this evening with the last of my Suave Juicy Green Apple.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 16, 2008)

This morning with Pantene Daily Moisture.  Left a little Alba Gardenia nourishing conditioner in as a leave in.


----------



## michaela (Jul 16, 2008)

just finished with avocado conditoner!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 16, 2008)

C0 wash with Aussie Moist w/ tea tree oil


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 16, 2008)

Before Tiffers scans this thread and gets on my ***, I HAVE been cowashing..just too lazy to find the thread and post it.erplexed

-Had to clarify on last wash so i shampooed
-Cowashed later w/ Vicki's Secret Amber Romance condish
-Cowashed yesterday w/ V05 Champagne kisses


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 16, 2008)

I do not know whether or not this is already being done, but it just came to me.  I am going to keep up with which conditioners we use, starting from the first post. Just so we know and in the end I will post a thread with the results and ask you guys some questions about them(mositruizing, strengthening, why you like it, what you add, etc.).  This should be helpful to those new to co-washing later, or to those looking for a new co-washing conditioner. 

Now back to page 1 of 23.......


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2008)

DCW'd with Burt's Bees Raspberry & Brazil Nut mixed with Suave Coconut for a looooong time (too lazy to rinse it out)

It made my hair pretty soft. No slip whatsoever, but soft. Used Tresemme S&S as a leave in, sealed with Olive Oil serum, applied Bee Mine and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I do not know whether or not this is already being done, but it just came to me.  I am going to keep up with which conditioners we use, starting from the first post. Just so we know and in the end I will post a thread with the results and ask you guys some questions about them(mositruizing, strengthening, why you like it, what you add, etc.).  This should be helpful to those new to co-washing later, or to those looking for a new co-washing conditioner.
> 
> Now back to page 1 of 23.......



Good idea!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Before Tiffers scans this thread and gets on my ***......



I was JUST scanning, too!


----------



## Kurly K (Jul 16, 2008)

im on my way to the 4th month ) ive def seen an increase in thickness and i dont grease or oil my hair anymore i think this is due to the co washing


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 17, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I do not know whether or not this is already being done, but it just came to me. I am going to keep up with which conditioners we use, starting from the first post. Just so we know and in the end I will post a thread with the results and ask you guys some questions about them(mositruizing, strengthening, why you like it, what you add, etc.). This should be helpful to those new to co-washing later, or to those looking for a new co-washing conditioner.
> 
> Now back to page 1 of 23.......


 
GREAT IDEA!

This morning with HE LTR, left in pumpkin puree, bunned.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!! The count so far is 121 conditioners.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 17, 2008)

cw last night with HN moisture advantage conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 17, 2008)

CW last night w/V05 Pomegranate/KenraMC mixture infused w/honey, grapeseed oil and EVCO.  My hair was so curly this morning  but I CW again today w/Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner (came in the mail yesterday and was just anxious to use it). Used some as a leave in and sprayed their Juices n Berries on my scalp and the length of my hair  sealed w/JBCO and I'm rocking two buns Star Wars style today


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 17, 2008)

DC'd/Cowashed w/ TIGI Moisture Manic + castor oil.  That stuff smells friggin awesome..


----------



## betteron2day (Jul 17, 2008)

co washed with Suave coconut last night.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 17, 2008)

This morning it was Tresemme.


----------



## QT (Jul 17, 2008)

Aussie.... Love this stuff i'm going to use it until my hair rejects it


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 17, 2008)

CW with Yes2Carrots conditioner tonight.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2008)

i have been co washing everyday this week. today i co washed with vo5 atrawberries and creme and let frederick fekkai she butter conditioner sit in my hair for the remainder of my shower. monday thru wed. i had been using vo5 champain kiss. i love the fekkai shea butter conditioner. it makes my hair  soooooooooooooo soft.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually only post after I do it .. but I might not get back online so ..

cowashing with vo5's vanilla mint tea in about 5 minutes.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 17, 2008)

Sunday and right now today

Organix Vanilla Silk then used Garnier Fructis Strength & Repair masque (this stuff is addictive!)


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 18, 2008)

Traycee said:


> ..I protective styling 99% of the time


Miss Traycee,

Please help me with this protective styling.  I am so S.O.S. about it all.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 18, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Yesterday I used HE Dangerously Straight.  I love love love this stuff.



What is "HE"?  It sounds interesting, but I don't have a clue.  Just Googled it, that's okay.  I am wondering if this is for folk with relaxers.  I can't imagine any product (that doesn't rearrange the curl pattern) straightening the stuff on my head.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been reading through the 90-something pages here trying to learn exactly _how_ to "co-wash"!  So far, I still don't know.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 18, 2008)

DCd/Cowashed w/ TIGI Moisture Manic.


----------



## BillyJay (Jul 18, 2008)

Tiffers, How are you using Bee Mine when co washing? 
I'm having problems understanding how I can get the full effect if I'm using so much water

Help a sista!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 18, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I have been reading through the 90-something pages here trying to learn exactly _how_ to "co-wash"! So far, I still don't know.


 
It's really how it sounds. Washing with conditioner. Some apply to dry hair then rinse. Others wet hair, slather condish on, then rinse, which I refer to as a co-rinse. Others really massage it in, using it the same as shampoo then rinse. 

HTH!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 18, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> What is "HE"? It sounds interesting, but I don't have a clue. Just Googled it, that's okay. I am wondering if this is for folk with relaxers. I can't imagine any product (that doesn't rearrange the curl pattern) straightening the stuff on my head.


 
Herbal Essences .. I doubt it really straightens, these companies usually just make a shampoo, condish, and sometimes serum, that claim if you use the trio it'll make it easier to straighten, increase volume, retain moisture, etc.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Redken Real control and used a little Alba Gardenia nourishing conditioner as a leave in.  Shea Buttered my ends and braided it up.


----------



## QT (Jul 18, 2008)

Aussie this A.M. 

I have WEN on my wish list


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 18, 2008)

dcw/cw with Joico moisture recovery treatment balm.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2008)

QT. said:


> Aussie this A.M.
> 
> I have WEN on my wish list



ooooooooohh....I want WEN too  Why'd you make me start thinking about it again erplexed


----------



## silentdove13 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all. I am totally new here and found this site by accident. I am excited about what I will learn here and can't wait to get my hair growing.  I think I understand what co-washing is now but I wanted to know if you just dry the way you would after a regular sampoo wash.

Also, if anyone can please direct me to where I can get a beginners guide to better understanding the steps I need to take (for permed hair).  Thank you. I am truly inspired by the photos and testimonies I have seen and read.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi all. I am totally new here and found this site by accident. I am excited about what I will learn here and can't wait to get my hair growing. I think I understand what co-washing is now but I wanted to know if you just dry the way you would after a regular sampoo wash.
> 
> Also, if anyone can please direct me to where I can get a beginners guide to better understanding the steps I need to take (for permed hair). Thank you. I am truly inspired by the photos and testimonies I have seen and read.


 

Welcome to LHCF silentdove13. Check out this link to many articles that will help you on your new hair journey, including articles on how to relax your hair http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/83046/sistaslick.html. Just scroll down to the articles, okay?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 18, 2008)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi all. I am totally new here and found this site by accident. I am excited about what I will learn here and can't wait to get my hair growing. I think I understand what co-washing is now but I wanted to know if you just dry the way you would after a regular sampoo wash.
> 
> Also, if anyone can please direct me to where I can get a beginners guide to better understanding the steps I need to take (for permed hair). Thank you. I am truly inspired by the photos and testimonies I have seen and read.


 
Well, people have different methods of drying. Some who only co-wash a couple of times weekly may use a hooded dryer. But I believe most of us airdry, and personally I use the scarf method.

HTH! And welcome!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm DC'ing as we speak.

I'm 7 weeks post .. and my new growth just popped up outta nowhere.erplexed Especially in the middle. It tangles SO EASILY.

So I parted my hair in 4 sections, and finger detangled each section, and plaited it up. Then I took down each plait and mixed some ORS with some EVOO and a little VO5 to make it a bit less runny, and applied that conditioner like a relaxer on dry hair, then coated the length in small sections, then would plait back up.

I'll take down each plait and rinse separately, and co-wash tonight. Cowashing with VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 19, 2008)

*What's the "scarf" method?*



KelleCarter said:


> d personally I use the scarf method.
> 
> HTH! And welcome!



Sounds interesting!  Please share.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 19, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> It's really how it sounds.HTH!



Yes!  Thanks, Kel, for responding.  I dc'd yesterday and purchased "supplies".  Today . .  I co-wash for the first time.  Just trying to decide when I'll do it:  before I start todays errands or as a treat to myself when I get back in.  I think the back in will win out.  I don't want to rush it, like I said I am viewing it as a treat.

I'll be back later . .


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yesterday with HE LTR, left in pumpkin puree, bunned.


----------



## monikr (Jul 19, 2008)

DC last night with NTM, then co-washed with Organix Shea Butter grin and used Aussie leave-in. It was all quite lovely.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Co-washing with my ayurveda co-wash right now.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 19, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Yesterday with HE LTR, left in pumpkin puree, bunned.



I bought Pumpkin Puree products @ TJ Maxx and Marshall's today 

CW this morning w/V05 Sun Ripened Raspberry. Used some as leave in, sealed w/JBCO and bunned. This old man @ Cracker Barrel this morning told me I smelled "very pleasant"


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been bad erplexed I think I only co washed once this week, if that.

Dh is home on vacation and I just CANNOT get anything done when he's home! We literally just sit around all day, watching tv and playing with the kids. Then, when I realize what time it is, it's too late to do anything 

I'm so lazy and triflin when he's home


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Tiffers, How are you using Bee Mine when co washing?
> I'm having problems understanding how I can get the full effect if I'm using so much water
> 
> Help a sista!



I co wash in the morning, and right after, I apply my leave ins and then Bee Mine. By the same time the next morning, it's absorbed into my scalp and I start the routine all over again 

In the morning, I can't smell the scent of the oil, and if I scratch my scalp, my fingers don't get all oily. So I figure it's absorbed and did what it had to do. I think 24 hours is plenty of time for something to get absorbed into my scalp


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: What's the "scarf" method?*



LovinLocks said:


> Sounds interesting!  Please share.



The scarf method was created by a member, Sylver2. It's pretty simple:

1)Apply serum, oil, gel (or whatever lays your edges down) onto your edges
2)Tie a silk or satin scarf snugly over your head, making sure it's kinda tight on the edges
3)Leave the scarf on for 5-15 minutes (the time depends on your hair)
4)Take off the scarf, and your edges will be nice and smooth

HTH!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Today - Redken Blonde Glam Pure Pearl , left in pumpkin puree and EVOO, bunned.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I bought Pumpkin Puree products @ TJ Maxx and Marshall's today
> 
> CW this morning w/V05 Sun Ripened Raspberry. Used some as leave in, sealed w/JBCO and bunned. This old man @ Cracker Barrel this morning told me I smelled "very pleasant"


 
I think you'll like it.   The moisturizing mask has no cones, not sure about the other products in the line. I've been using it just about daily for almost a month now, not counting the periodic times before the CW challenge, so it will last a nice long time.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Today - Redken Blonde Glam Pure Pearl , left in pumpkin puree and EVOO, bunned.



I was looking at that Redken conditioner the other day, but decided against it cause I was scared it would put some kind of blonde color in my hair 

How is it? I take it by the  smiley that you really like it


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 19, 2008)

Checkin in'..

-Cowashed today w/ White Rain Tropical Coconut Conditioner..smelled good.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I was looking at that Redken conditioner the other day, but decided against it cause I was scared it would put some kind of blonde color in my hair
> 
> How is it? I take it by the  smiley that you really like it


 
Honestly, the only reason I bought it last summer (umm 2 tubes ) is because it was on clearance for like $2.67.   I squirted a whole lot out, left it in for about 3 min, and when I rinsed all the tangles fell out of my hair.   It felt really nice.  The website says it's a weekly treatment, otherwise I'd be using it every day.  Now I wish I had bought more than 2 tubes! 

Supposedly it keeps light blonde hair from getting too brassy.  The instructions say to do a skin test so I slept with a patch of it on my arm overnight, no problems. My hair is still wet so I don't know what if anything it did to my highlights, but it feels great.  I honestly wasn't expecting much, I thought it might be drying.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 19, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Yes! Thanks, Kel, for responding. I dc'd yesterday and purchased "supplies". Today . . I co-wash for the first time. Just trying to decide when I'll do it: before I start todays errands or as a treat to myself when I get back in. I think the back in will win out. I don't want to rush it, like I said I am viewing it as a treat.
> 
> I'll be back later . .


 
I know what you mean .. cowashing used to be the highlight of my day .. I usually do it at night now, so I won't have to leave with wet hair .. but it all depends on what I'm doing that day. And you're welcome!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 19, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I'm DC'ing as we speak.
> 
> I'm 7 weeks post .. and my new growth just popped up outta nowhere.erplexed Especially in the middle. It tangles SO EASILY.
> 
> ...


 
Update:

Mmmmm .. my hair drank that DC right up. Felt like butter when I rinsed. I did my first braidout today and got some good feedback! Yay ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 20, 2008)

Cowashed last night with VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea ..


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 20, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I know what you mean .. cowashing used to be the highlight of my day .. I usually do it at night now, so I won't have to leave with wet hair .. but it all depends on what I'm doing that day. And you're welcome!


 
I do the opposite since it's hot and I don't mind a wet head.  I will probably switch to nights once it starts getting cooler in November.  I'm getting a TU in August, then I want to stretch for 4 months.  CWing is making it pain free. 

This morning I used poo (Joice K Pak) and I have had the reconstructor in for about 6 hours.  I'll rinse it shortly and then use the Intense Hydrator.  I'm wet setting again tonight, so I'll check you guys in a few days!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 20, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I do the opposite since it's hot and I don't mind a wet head. I will probably switch to nights once it starts getting cooler in November. I'm getting a TU in August, then I want to stretch for 4 months. CWing is making it pain free.
> 
> This morning I used poo (Joice K Pak) and I have had the reconstructor in for about 6 hours. I'll rinse it shortly and then use the Intense Hydrator. I'm wet setting again tonight, so I'll check you guys in a few days!


 
Oh wow, I'm getting a touch-up in August, then I'm stretching for 4 months .. coincidences .. but yesss cowashing is my savior.

I don't really mind leaving my hair wet, but for the scarf method to work for me, the top must be dry, or else as it dries it'll just get .. big. I don't care about the rest being wet. Just not the front and top.

at that waving smiley! See ya!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2008)

DCW'd yesterday with a bunch of stuff mixed together: The last of my Tresemme S&S, the last of Burt's Bees Raspberry, the last of Suave Coconut and some Redken Rescue Force just because

My hair came out pretty soft. Not much slip, but I'm glad to be done with all of those conditioners. I feel like I accomplished something!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 20, 2008)

Chelated today then CW w/Oyin Honey Hemp. Rubbing that stuff thru my hair was like soft porn...


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 21, 2008)

Pre-pooed with EVOO and Vanilla Mint Tea by VO5.

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 21, 2008)

1st Co-wash was Saturday a.m.  Did so with VO5 Vanilla Mint.

2nd Co-wash was Sunday morning.  That time I used the Suave Tropical Coconut and put EVOO on the ends.

I put the conditioner in my hair dry, worked it through and commenced with my shower.  That's how I have been doing it.  And letting my hair air dry.

My synopsis:  my hair was not as frizzy/nappy as it has been for some months/weeks.  I used the protective hairstyle the young lady posted with the banana clip/french roll and it was a success!  Kudos to that young lady.  I am so loving that style.  It is tighter and neater than when I attempted the french roll with only hair pins.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 21, 2008)

Co-washing last night with Yes To Carrots Cond.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2008)

cw last night with Pantene relaxed and natural co.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I guess I was in this challenge and didn't even know it. I cowash almost daily with one of the following or a combo of at least two:

NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
Tressemme Moist or something
Aussie Moist
V05 Freesia Moisturizing Conditioner

Every so often, I use the Alter Ego Capillary Bath for a few minutes and rinse out the following day.
Following by a glycerin spray, Carol's Daughter Mimosa Honey, and then seal and do a root massage with Wild Growth Oil.

I am trying to use every product until it is finished without buying more.
My stretch is actually going to be until the end of 2009, or until I have a ponytail of new growth.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 21, 2008)

CW this a.m. w/Tresemme S&S


----------



## aloof one (Jul 21, 2008)

Two days before with Organix Grapeseed White Tea... I have to admit I was lazy, I just rinsed my hair with water and covered it in the conditioner and left it in...

And yesterday with HE Long Term Relationship... (that stuff smells horrendous...). I left it in, too.

I would like to say that LTR smells *horrible*, but my curls were poppin off all over the place .


----------



## septemberbaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't even know when the last time I cw'd. I totally fell off this challenge.


----------



## monikr (Jul 21, 2008)

CW last night with Tresseme S&S. This is probably the best conditioner I have, and my hair feels wonderful afterwards. Now all i have to do is use up these other crappy conditioners


----------



## Eisani (Jul 21, 2008)

shakira74 said:


> I don't even know when the last time I cw'd. I totally fell off this challenge.


 
Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Eisani (Jul 21, 2008)

brightblueink said:


> CW last night with *Tresseme S&S*. This is probably the best conditioner I have, and my hair feels wonderful afterwards. Now all i have to do is use up these other crappy conditioners


 
Don't ya love it? I really had to wonder where it had been all my life!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 22, 2008)

Gosh, this thread was on page 8 ..

Anywho, cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut

Been doing braidouts, I leave the braids in and the scarf on if I don't leave the house. This newgrowth is kickin' and its too hard bunning and re-bunning everyday ..


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 22, 2008)

Co-washed this a.m. with umm, Suave Lavender something with EVOO on my ends.  So far, I've been co-washing daily.

Yesterday, DD no. 3 commented that my hair is really growing.  Now, here's the thing, it hasn't grown any longer since we last saw each other some days ago, so I'm giving credit to these daily co-washes making my hair look healthier.  And, it is definitely softer.

Oh, guess what, my Devacurl One and Elucence (sp.) arrived yesterday.  What, pray tell, possessed me to spend $18 on conditioner?  Boy did I get swept up in the rapture that is LHCF last weekend .  I formulate bath and body products so know a lot of the ingredients listed in products.  There is nothing speial in Devacurl, trust me, there ain't (just like the commercial for Suave says).  I haven't tried it yet.  But, I suspect I'll use it for DC not cw'ing.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 22, 2008)

I finally took down my braids on Sunday, so I co washed yesterday with a cheapie conditioner and this co washing thing really does work!!!

I have a few questions though:

- I want to join the deep conditioning challenge too/ does anyone have the link to that thread?
- How much is too much as I plan to co wash 6 days a week, alternating with a Indian hair powder rinse (cant remember the name) and deep condition. Then co wash one day a week with baking soda.
- What are the benefits everyone has experienced with co washing.

I will be using Denver girls Indian powder co was recipe too

Thanks a bunch for your help ladies!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 22, 2008)

CW this a.m. w/V05 Hydrators Glacier Mist. Used Bee Mine on my scalp (TIFFERS!), moisturized, oiled and bunned. That seemed like a lot of work for me this morning, but my hair is soft.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 22, 2008)

Cowashed this morning with VO5 Peaches & Cream -

2 side plaits - red palm oil on ends, pinned plaits up.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 22, 2008)

Co-washing tonight with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 22, 2008)

Last nite w/ tresseme SS.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2008)

dcw now with Nexxus humectress co.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

Co washed today with Aussie Moist, used a little LTR as a leave in, sealed with Luxe Lushe and bunned


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 23, 2008)

CW'd this morning with Tresemme Flawless Curls (spiked with a cap full of silk amino acids). Sealed with Shea Butter and put my hair in two low buns in the back.


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 23, 2008)

Sill cowashing every morning, but have a new delimma.  My hair is growing getting thicker and as a result holding water longer.

I am using my aqua towels longer to get the water out.  

New development.  Not complaining just trying to get a work a round since I do this in the morning and some days have to walk right out the door. 

My hair which is under my wigs is dripping even after blotting with a towel.

Hmmmmmmmm.

Love the cowashing though.  Won't ever take this out of my regimen now.  Or will at least do this 2-3 times when daily isn't an option.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 23, 2008)

Cowashed last night/this morning [like 3am] with Suave Tropical Coconut ..


----------



## Eisani (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been a lazy so an' so today. I took my scarf off this morning, left it in a [email protected] bun/tuck and that was that. That Bee Mine does have my waves looking lovely though


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I've been a lazy so an' so today.


 
Yeah, but I like your hair color!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 24, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Love the cowashing though. Won't ever take this out of my regimen now. Or will at least do this 2-3 times when daily isn't an option.


 
I'm with her on this sentiment!  I'm so there.:creatures

Oh, btw, I cowashed this a.m. with VO5 S&C.


----------



## pearcey (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in, I have been unofficially doing it since 6/5/08 [thought it was longer] I conditioner 'wash' daily, shake and go.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 24, 2008)

Co-washing tonight w/ Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 24, 2008)

Pre-pooed last night / Rinsed this morning with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Just cowashed with VO5 Orchid ... such a pretty scent; good way to start this day.

I feel soo, soo, womanly with my showered body and hair heavy from the water, the tip of which is mid back (ha, how's that??)  

Reality . . in an hour or so it'll curl back up to my neck, ha ha ha ha


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 25, 2008)

DC'd/Cowashed w/ Kenra MC


----------



## Eisani (Jul 25, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Yeah, but I like your hair color!



Thank you!

Didn't update yesterday because I was @ the amusement park all day, but CW w/Tresemme S&S. CW today w/Aussie Moist.


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Jul 25, 2008)

Co washing is working for me but lately I have only been co-washing twice per week.


----------



## pearcey (Jul 25, 2008)

Today was a good day, I am finally 'learning' my hair.  As much as I don't want the frizz in the back... when I try to prevent this by spraying extra H2 after it has began to dry, to try to clump the curls and get rid of the frizz, I always end up with a hard ramen noodle look.  So from now on I just untie my scarf, hop in shower, let the pressure of the shower nozzle stream down and I slowly comb thru/detangle my hair from the ends on up with my rake comb, no conditioner just the water.  After all wet, I use my fingertips to massage my scalp [rinse away dirt??] still w/o conditioner.  after wards I slather on the herbal essences' 'hello hydration' paying particular attention to the ends, I then carefully place the ends of my hair on the top of my head, not balled up though. I wash, and then rinse out condish.  bending down, with warm to hot water [cold water leaves my hair crunchy] and i rinse out condish.  Shake my hair like mad in the shower, do it again out of shower, go through a crazy dance routine spraying H2 back and forth to and fro, keep shaking like mad, letting it air dry on the bus stop on my way to work, out side at lunch...lol!!!!

It is now almost noon and it looks good, it clumps nicely and I am pretty happy I may keep this up forever and just get a blow out or hot comb when I want it straight.  I used to hate that my hair would get like this [underprocessed no matter how much I relaxed] and I would damage it with over straightening and then bald it and start over.  Learning to accept my hair makes me happier.

I will read this everyday I log in to  LHCF remind myself of my good day.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 25, 2008)

I co-washed yesterday for the First Time. I used Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner. I love how soft my hair felt. I oiled my scalp with eo's, sealed with jbco, wet wrapped and sat under my bonnet for like 45 minutes. My hair is much straighter this way then when doing roller sets. I think i will do this 2x a week and do my regular poo wash with dc 1x per week. As I as new to co-washing, can anyone tell me some of the benefits?

Thanks!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 25, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with Tressemme flawless curls with B-5. I used the Denman Brush (my once a week treat).  Waves and curls are clumped together and doing well today.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 25, 2008)

Cowashed this morning with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 25, 2008)

Co washed today with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Used Green Grape Mist and Banana Brulee as leave ins 

Eisani, have you gotten your Banana Brulee yet?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2008)

i have been co washing everyday this week. i use vo5 moistur milks to moisturize and detaingle and then (since i ran out of my beloved fekkai shea conditioner) i use to aveda brilliant to leave in while i shower. they results have been .
once i run out of my aveda i will use vo5 followed by my bumble and bumble aloejoba.
i seal with hairveda cocasto shikakai oil


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed today with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Used Green Grape Mist and Banana Brulee as leave ins
> 
> Eisani, have you gotten your Banana Brulee yet?


i ordered mine on monday and havent recieved it yet. nor my hairveda


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Cowashed this morning with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


this is my favorite vo5 conditioner. the first time i used it i didnt like but this weekend i am going to purchase 4 more . i use this this morning mixed with the strawberries and creme.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2008)

Cowashed this morning with V05 moisture milk.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 25, 2008)

chebaby said:


> this is my favorite vo5 conditioner. the first time i used it i didnt like but this weekend i am going to purchase 4 more . i use this this morning mixed with the strawberries and creme.


 
It sure does smell yummy! But I dont know if I have a favorite VO5 ..


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 25, 2008)

Cowashing tonight with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2008)

Co washed with LTR. Used Green Grape Mist and Fortifying Mask as a leave-in, bunned it up


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 26, 2008)

This challenge has been great, but I have been co-washing daily for 5 months and my hair needs a break. So, good luck ladies, but this is it for me! I will still keep tabs of the conditioners and post a compilation thread at the end of the challenge.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i ordered mine on monday and havent recieved it yet. nor my hairveda



You'll probably get them early next week. They both take about 4-5 days to send off packages, plus the 2-5 days it takes to recieve it 

What'd ya get?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> This challenge has been great, but I have been co-washing daily for 5 months and my hair needs a break. So, good luck ladies, but this is it for me! I will still keep tabs of the conditioners and post a compilation thread at the end of the challenge.



Aw, you suck!! 

It's been fun! 

I'm excited to see your compilation, it'll be helpful for a lot of people!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 26, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed today with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Used Green Grape Mist and Banana Brulee as leave ins
> 
> Eisani, have you gotten your Banana Brulee yet?



Used it today for the 1st times as a leave in I actually straightened my hair today for progress shots, so no CWs for about a week. I'll be updating my albums probably tomorrow.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooh I can't wait to see Eisani's progress shots!

Anywho, cowashed a minute ago with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie. It's really growing on me, too bad I don't see it around much. I'm mad I only got 2 bottles ..


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 26, 2008)

Cowashed today with V05 Vanilla Mint


----------



## aloof one (Jul 27, 2008)

today with HE LTR after DCing overnight with Organix (forgot which one)


----------



## monikr (Jul 27, 2008)

Earlier this eve w/ Tresseme S&S. Good times.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2008)

dcw with Pantene relaxed and natural breakage defense mask.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2008)

Co washed with the last of my Avocado conditioner from shescentit spiked with JBCO, SAA and honey. Still didn't do anything erplexed I'm probably the only human on Earth who doesn't like this conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Ooh I can't wait to see Eisani's progress shots!



I know, right??????


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

Cowashing htis morning with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, hair ends need a little protein.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be sure to upload this evening after my company leaves I was on some other ish last night and most of those pics can't be posted

ETA: This morning, dude was like "Your ponytail keeps slapping me in the face." Sorry.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'll be sure to upload this evening after my company leaves I was on some other ish last night and most of those pics can't be posted
> 
> ETA: This morning, dude was like "Your ponytail keeps slapping me in the face." Sorry.



 You naughty girl!!!

:blondboob ver18:


----------



## Eisani (Jul 27, 2008)

tiffers said:


> You naughty girl!!!
> 
> :blondboob ver18:



That one on the pole w/the butt crack showing is freakin hilarious


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 27, 2008)

cowashed 3xs this week with suave.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> That one on the pole w/the butt crack showing is freakin hilarious



I know! That crack cracks me up! She's workin it, ain't she?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 27, 2008)

I was flipping through my datebook and realized the end of this challenge is nearing ..

There are days I sign on just so I can check in, because I may need to look back and remember the last time I cowashed, my memory is awful.

Anywho, Tiffers, are you going to start a new one next Spring/Summer?


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 28, 2008)

Co-washed yesterday with the VO5 Strawberries and Cream.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 28, 2008)

Cowashed yesterday with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

dcw with Pantene relaxed & natural breakage defense mask while working out.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 28, 2008)

yesterday with Organix Coconut Milk (I am starting to hate this one... it makes my hair feel _too moisturized_... I still love the grapeseed white tea one)

Then I put my GF Strength & Repair masque on to DC.. and forgot to wash it out b/c I was late for work... erplexed

So today I'll cowash with LTR or my grapeseed whitetea Organix


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 28, 2008)

this a.m. with Suave Orchid Petals (so love that fragrance).


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 29, 2008)

Cowashed last night with Yes To Carrots. Giovanni Direct leave-in w/avocado and coconut butter moisturizer. Sealed with Jamaician castor oil.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 29, 2008)

Last nite w/ V05 strawberries & champagne.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 29, 2008)

This a.m. with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 29, 2008)

CW this a.m. w/Crece de Pelo. Bunned.


----------



## sareca (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm using one of my passes right now. I'm sitting under the Pibbs. I did a rollerset. I've been so bored with my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2008)

Co washed with Dove Intense Moisture, used Coconut Masque as a leave-in, sealed with Olive Oil Serum and bunned it up


----------



## betteron2day (Jul 29, 2008)

Co washed with Suave Tropical Coconut last night.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Tiffers!  Thanks to you, this has become my new trademark When you think of me, think of


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I was flipping through my datebook and realized the end of this challenge is nearing ..
> 
> There are days I sign on just so I can check in, because I may need to look back and remember the last time I cowashed, my memory is awful.
> 
> Anywho, Tiffers, are you going to start a new one next Spring/Summer?



Yep, I'll start a new one next year. Probably start it earlier, so we can squeeze a few extra weeks in there 

I've been thinking of extending the challenge till August 31 or September 1 (get an extra day out of it  ), cause I ain't stoppin on the 18. I'm too addicted 

What do ya'll think of extending the challenge to a part two-till the end of the year? Am I going overboard with my addiction?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Hey Tiffers!  Thanks to you, this has become my new trademark When you think of me, think of


----------



## aloof one (Jul 29, 2008)

Today and last night

LTR and some Organix again...  I tried a braidout last night and I'll never do it again, unbraided the mess and started over and just did a wash n go today


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Yep, I'll start a new one next year. Probably start it earlier, so we can squeeze a few extra weeks in there
> 
> I've been thinking of extending the challenge till August 31 or September 1 (get an extra day out of it  ), cause I ain't stoppin on the 18. I'm too addicted
> 
> What do ya'll think of extending the challenge to a part two-till the end of the year? Am I going overboard with my addiction?


 

 Next years really should be 4 months.

I'm keeping this up until the 22nd .. because then I'm getting my hair done for school.

Part 2 would be cool, but I think I'll have to sit that one out because my regimen for the school year Fall and Winter is different ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 29, 2008)

DC'ed on dry hair with 2 ORS Replenishing Packs and some EVOO.

Shampooed with Motions Lavish Conditioning Shampoo.

Cowashed with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie, used a little as a leavein, and used coconut oil to seal.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Yep, I'll start a new one next year. Probably start it earlier, so we can squeeze a few extra weeks in there
> 
> I've been thinking of extending the challenge till August 31 or September 1 (get an extra day out of it  ), cause I ain't stoppin on the 18. I'm too addicted
> 
> *What do ya'll think of extending the challenge to a part two-till the end of the year?* Am I going overboard with my addiction?


 
I was gonna do this anyway, but CW at night because it gets so disrespectfully cold here. I say do it, for those that are down, we can keep it going!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I was gonna do this anyway, but CW at night because it gets so disrespectfully cold here. I say do it, for those that are down, we can keep it going!


 
I will keep it up.  I CWed tonite for the first time since this challenge, with my usual, LTR and left in pumpkin puree/EVOO.  I have just accepted the fact that I will be bunning for most of the rest of the year in order to keep up with the CWing and low maintenance.  The results are too wonderful to give up for the winter, so I am def down for an extension! 

Plus I just looked and I am really inching towards BSL!!!! If I can keep my ends moist and avoid having to get too much chopped off I should def make it by Dec 08 if not sooner!


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 30, 2008)

Cowashed last night with Yes To Carrots con. Giovanni Direct leave-in with Avocado/coconut creme and sealed with castor oil. Bunned.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 30, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I will keep it up. I CWed tonite for the first time since this challenge, with my usual, LTR and left in pumpkin puree/EVOO. I have just accepted the fact that I will be bunning for most of the rest of the year in order to keep up with the CWing and low maintenance. The results are too wonderful to give up for the winter, so I am def down for an extension!
> 
> Plus I just looked and I am really inching towards BSL!!!! If I can keep my ends moist and avoid having to get too much chopped off I should def make it by Dec 08 if not sooner!


 
Keep it going! You'll be BSL before you know it 

CW this a.m. w/Suave Orchid Petals. I laced this w/grapeseed oil, just cuz. Bee Mine serum, bunned. Anyone else using BM, is it just me, or does it seem to make your curls more defined?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I was unofficially on this challenge since I co-wash everyday anyway, lol.

I love co-washing.  When done the right way (for me), it's a savior to my hair.  I co-wash with a cheapie conditioner, rinse, and then add more as a leave-in.  Works like a charm!

I used cheapies when I first went natural, then a couple months ago I thought that my hair didn't like cheapies.  What I ended up learning was that my hair doesn't like cheapies with a lot of cones.

I plan on co-washing everyday now till November, and then I'll go back to twists for a while.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 30, 2008)

dcw now with Giovanni 50:50 balance remoisturizer.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 31, 2008)

Cowashed Wednesday afternoon with Suave Ocean Breeze.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 31, 2008)

Cowashed last night w/ Yes To Carrots. Moisturized,sealed and bunned.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Last night, LTR.  Left in Kenra MC and EVOO, bunned it up.

This CWing at night is not bad.  I will keep alternating morning and night cowashes until I get the system down.  I will need to perfect it by the time it gets cold. erplexed


----------



## imanc84 (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you co-wash?


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 31, 2008)

cowashed last night wit HE HH.
i think cowashing at night better so i can just put a scarf on and go to bed rather than cowashing in the morning or during the day when ide have to do my hair.

i love cowashing...its great


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 31, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Last night, LTR.  Left in Kenra MC and EVOO, bunned it up.
> 
> This CWing at night is not bad.  I will keep alternating morning and night cowashes until I get the system down.  I will need to perfect it by the time it gets cold. erplexed



When it gets cold, I'm thinking you could try to stick to doing it at night.  That way, by the time you wake in the morning, your hair will be dry or *almost* dry.

You could just do your usual routine of co-washing, slathering on the condish, buttering it up, then bun it up.  Put on a scarf, and hit the hay.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 31, 2008)

MzPrince said:


> Cowashed last night w/ *Yes To Carrots*. Moisturized,sealed and bunned.



I really liked that conditioner!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I really liked that conditioner!



TSU this co very moisturizing?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 31, 2008)

Cowashed this morning with Suave Ocean Breeze.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be experimenting and possibly adding some new things to the arsenal.  Today I bought some Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner and two bottles of some by Fresh Concepts called Bananarama Daily Conditioner. It's smells delish and has some yummy stuff in it. Here are the ingredients for both, only cuz I love y'all: 

Fresh Concepts Bananarama Daily Conditioner is a weightless conditioner that gives the hair just what it needs everyday. Bananarama maintains the hair's moisture and protein levels to keep it healthy. This daily conditioner contains extra UV protectors and can be used on all hair types. Fresh Concepts Bananarama Daily Conditioner has a fun Banana fragrance. Ingredients: Water, Cetearyl Alcoho, Methyl gluceth-10, Dicetyldimonium chloride, SD, Vit E, Vit A, Sage extract, calendula flower extract, goldenseal root extract, henna extract, hops extract, matricaria extract, panthenol, hydrolyzed wheat protein, wheat starch, soy protein, Quillaja sponaria bark extract, whild cherry fruit extract, cranberry extract, grapeseed extract, black walnut extract, ginger root, green tea, jojoba seed oil, sweet almond oil, aloe leaf juice, etc...

Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner Ingredients: Water, rosemary, valencia orange, mango, lemongrass, gingko biloba, echinacea, willow bark, sea kelp, matricaria, lavender, grapefruit, soybean, cetyl/stearly alcohol, hydrolyzed soy protein, etc.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'll be experimenting and possibly adding some new things to the arsenal.  Today I bought some Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner and two bottles of some by Fresh Concepts called Bananarama Daily Conditioner. It's smells delish and has some yummy stuff in it. Here are the ingredients for both, only cuz I love y'all:
> 
> Fresh Concepts Bananarama Daily Conditioner is a weightless conditioner that gives the hair just what it needs everyday. Bananarama maintains the hair's moisture and protein levels to keep it healthy. This daily conditioner contains extra UV protectors and can be used on all hair types. Fresh Concepts Bananarama Daily Conditioner has a fun Banana fragrance. Ingredients: Water, Cetearyl Alcoho, Methyl gluceth-10, Dicetyldimonium chloride, SD, Vit E, Vit A, Sage extract, calendula flower extract, goldenseal root extract, henna extract, hops extract, matricaria extract, panthenol, hydrolyzed wheat protein, wheat starch, soy protein, Quillaja sponaria bark extract, whild cherry fruit extract, cranberry extract, grapeseed extract, black walnut extract, ginger root, green tea, jojoba seed oil, sweet almond oil, aloe leaf juice, etc...
> 
> Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner Ingredients: Water, rosemary, valencia orange, mango, lemongrass, gingko biloba, echinacea, willow bark, sea kelp, matricaria, lavender, grapefruit, soybean, cetyl/stearly alcohol, hydrolyzed soy protein, etc.




hey sweetie,

do you mind me asking where you purchased the fresh concepts daily co?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Eisani (Jul 31, 2008)

tishee said:


> hey sweetie,
> 
> do you mind me asking where you purchased the fresh concepts daily co?
> 
> ...


 
TJ Maxx for $4.99


----------



## tryingto (Jul 31, 2008)

I cowashed with loreal vive pro high gloss, I am in love, it has me cheating on vo5 big time,


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 31, 2008)

tishee said:


> TSU this co very moisturizing?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



Yes, IMO. (10 character limit)


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 31, 2008)

Did a Keratin 2-min reconstructor this AM and then co-washed with Tressemme Flawless Curls with B-5 (love this stuff).


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> TJ Maxx for $4.99



Thanks Eisani! I will check there today before I get the little one from camp.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Yes, IMO. (10 character limit)



thanks TSU.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2008)

Yesterday, I was too busy to co wash, so I put my dry hair back in a snood. Although I  so washing, I realized that I really miss my dry hair. Baggying, wearing my snoods and bun cages 

So I'm gonna extend this challenge to August 31 so we can all get our last little co wash kicks 

I'm excited to start rollersetting again! 

(If ya'll see another co wash challenge in a few months, just know that I couldn't fight the addiction  )


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Cowashed Wednesday afternoon with Suave Ocean Breeze.



Why that smiley?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> TJ Maxx for $4.99



Dangit! I want this conditioner and we don't have a freakin TJ Maxx in this stupid town!!!

I'm mad at you now. Done got my hopes all up


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Why that smiley?


 
Because its .. I don't know, I don't like it that much. The smell is SOOO perfumeyerplexed


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 1, 2008)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Dangit! I want this conditioner and we don't have a freakin TJ Maxx in this stupid town!!!
> 
> I'm mad at you now. Done got my hopes all up


 
 Lo siento. Oh, and as far as yesterday...:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 1, 2008)

Co-washed this a.m. with VO5 Strawberries and Cream!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 1, 2008)

Cowashed this .. afternoon. Used up the rest of that Suave Ocean Breeze.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 1, 2008)

Dry hair DC and co washed with kera care humecto mixed with honey and SAA.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 2, 2008)

Co-washed with Suave Tropical Coconut 4xs this week.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 2, 2008)

Cowashed an hour ago with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Lo siento. Oh, and as far as yesterday...:Copy of 2cool:





What did ya'll "watch"?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 2, 2008)

Co washed today with the last of my Aussie Moist mixed with salt. No difference erplexed

Next time I try the salt thing, I'll dc instead of co wash. Maybe it needs to be left on longer......


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Co washed today with the last of my Aussie Moist mixed with salt. No difference erplexed
> 
> Next time I try the salt thing, I'll dc instead of co wash. Maybe it needs to be left on longer......


 
Aw, really? I want to try but I'm scared .. did it foam?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 2, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Aw, really? I want to try but I'm scared .. did it foam?



Don't be scurred  Just know you don't need to add a lot, too much salt will dry your hair out. I had about 6 oz of conditioner and used maybe a tsp or less of salt

I added the salt into the conditioner bottle and shook it up really good. After a few seconds of shaking it, the conditioner didn't move around anymore. Like it foamed up and expanded. But when I put it on, it came out of the bottle the same as it always did. So IDK if it expanded and went back to normal or what erplexed


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 2, 2008)

Imo co-wash this evening with, with, hmm, what shall I use . . . hum Jeopardy whilst I go look see what I wanna use . . .

Herbal Essences, hello hydration moisturizing conditioner "with a fusion of orchid & coconut milk" let me soak it to you

Yeah, that's the ticket


----------



## Eisani (Aug 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> What did ya'll "watch"?



The Order and stay out my bathroom!! I CW this morning w/Aussie Moist too No salt though. I think people may be seeing better results w/the salt in DC's. Ioknow.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 4, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with HE Drama Clean.  I bought some HE LTR Leave-in this afternoon and I can't wait to use it. I've heard several ladies on here rave about it.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, I am a little slow on the new toys to this site.... What does the thanks button do?

Anyway, I tried not to cowash my head this morning and I accidently (maybe not) backed my head up into that water and didn't blink twice.

Update:  Found out wht the thanks button does. I think that is a nice touch!  Okay on the look at all the rest of the new additions.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 4, 2008)

Co-washed last evening with VO5 Strawberries and Cream.  Had to wash out that Noodlehead.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 4, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, 3rd time wasn't the charm...I tried Fresh Concepts Bananarama 3 different times since Thurs and have not been impressed AT ALL . I wanted to like it because of the yummy ingredients and delicious smell but um er uh, I think I'll be taking 1 or both of the bottles back to the store. I CW this a.m. w/it and after rinsing I was like unh unh and had to CW again w/11 en 1 to get the softness back and so I could detangle. Oh well, I tried. The Giovanni Deeper Moisture is definitely a keeper. Maybe if I return the 2 FC bottles, I can add $5 to it and get another bottle of the Giovanni-if there's any left


----------



## QT (Aug 4, 2008)

Cowashed w/ Aussie..... my fav


----------



## monikr (Aug 4, 2008)

I found Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Con at Marshalls for about $5, so I used it last night to co-wash after I did a HE HH & garlic wash. My hair felt great afterwards. Usually HH and my hair don't mix, but the Giovanni definitely made up for it. I think Tresseme S&S has finally met its match.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 4, 2008)

Cw this morning with Pantene breakage defense mask.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 4, 2008)

I was supposed to Dry DC today, but ended up flatironing..

Dcing with ORS Pack & coconut oil ..
Clarifying with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
Cowashing with VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 5, 2008)

CW last night w/ Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 5, 2008)

I like my waves too much from ayer to cowash today. I will use 11 en 1 til they put me in the ground. Maybe I'll CW this evening.


----------



## monikr (Aug 5, 2008)

CW with giovanni tea tree last night. it's a keeper.


----------



## Caramela (Aug 5, 2008)

I love this challenge. My hair loves it more.


----------



## bigdeelight (Aug 5, 2008)

Still hanging on in this challenge. Been a long time since I checked in but I've def been keepin up with my cw and my hair loves it.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 5, 2008)

dcw with Pantene breakage defense mask.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried adding oil to their conditioners for co-washing?  I'm thinking about trying it, especially when it gets cold.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 5, 2008)

Cowashed yesterday with V05 Tangerine Tickle.

After my V05 stash runs out I'm gonna move on to the Tresseme line to co-wash.

What yall recommend?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 5, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Has anyone tried adding oil to their conditioners for co-washing? I'm thinking about trying it, especially when it gets cold.


 
I always spike my bottles w/EVOO, grapeseed, castor and/or EVCO. Some EO's too, depending on my mood. I also add crushed B12 vitamins.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 5, 2008)

Co-washed this morning Dove.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 5, 2008)

Umm, prepoo'd w/Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Conditioner, washed w/Suave Milk & Honey. I'm now test driving Pantene R&N mask. I hated it in the past before I started really paying attention to my hair, but I'll give it another shot. My hair is on two braids (still DCing) and I saw my young Roni and he was like dayum Pocahontas n' ish I guess I'll just take that as a compliment.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 5, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Cowashed yesterday with V05 Tangerine Tickle.
> 
> After my V05 stash runs out I'm gonna move on to the Tresseme line to co-wash.
> 
> What yall recommend?



I like the Smooth n Silky. I think some others like the Moisture Rich. I won't stray from S&S though to try it. I did NOT like the Moist Curls. There wasn't a dang thang moist about my curls after using


----------



## monikr (Aug 5, 2008)

co-washed tonight with my garlic mix & giovanni tea tree. i'm boring .


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Cowashed yesterday with V05 Tangerine Tickle.
> 
> After my V05 stash runs out I'm gonna move on to the Tresseme line to co-wash.
> 
> What yall recommend?



I like S&S and Moisture Rich. Moisture Rich is in the lead, though


----------



## aloof one (Aug 5, 2008)

yesterday and today with Organix Vanilla Silk and HE LTR

LTR is amazing... i want to try Breaks Over but I dont know if I should be wasting my money


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 6, 2008)

Cowashed with Yes to Carrots last night.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, so I rinsed out the R&N this morning and I must admit, my hair had nice slippage. I won't be using very often, but it wasn't too bad.  I added Giovanni SAS as a leave in and re-did my two braids. I've been at work all of 15 minutes and already had to Pocahontas remarks


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 6, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Cowashed yesterday with V05 Tangerine Tickle.
> 
> After my V05 stash runs out I'm gonna move on to the Tresseme line to co-wash.
> 
> What yall recommend?


 
I love the name of that V05! Too bad V05 doesn't work for me. 



aloof one said:


> yesterday and today with Organix Vanilla Silk and HE LTR
> 
> LTR is amazing... i want to try Breaks Over but I dont know if I should be wasting my money


 
Your roots are so pretty.  I love LTR as well!  Never tried any of their other lines.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2008)

Co washed with LTR mixed with Porosity Control. Used Salerm 21 b5 as a leave in, sealed with Olive Oil Serum and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2008)

aloof one said:


> yesterday and today with Organix Vanilla Silk and HE LTR
> 
> LTR is amazing... i want to try Breaks Over but I dont know if I should be wasting my money



I loooove Break's Over! BO and LTR are my fave HE conditioners. In fact, I think I like BO more than LTR


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so I rinsed out the R&N this morning and I must admit, my hair had nice slippage. I won't be using very often, but it wasn't too bad.  I added Giovanni SAS as a leave in and re-did my two braids. I've been at work all of 15 minutes and already had to Pocahontas remarks



I want that R&N mask!!! Never had the urge to try it, but now that I can't find it anywhere, I want it! 

How is the SAS leave in? The conditioner and leave in are on my wishlist. How do they smell? Have you tried any other Giovanni products?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I want that R&N mask!!! Never had the urge to try it, but now that I can't find it anywhere, I want it!
> 
> How is the SAS leave in? The conditioner and leave in are on my wishlist. How do they smell? Have you tried any other Giovanni products?


 
Check your Target stores, the R&N masks are $3.33 this week....I used the regular SAS conditioner as a leave in and I like it. It has a citrusy smell to it. I've used the GDL, Lavendar Vanilla body wash and now the SAS conditioner.  I like all three. I bought the tea tree poo but my sis took it. *****. I went back to TJ Maxx today to see if they had anymore of the conditioner and they don't.  Maybe I'll check Marshall's later. I'm tempted to try the poo but I could (yea, could as in if I gave it more thought then I could care even less than I already do) really care less about shampoos-is that bad?


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 6, 2008)

Today I co washed with HE ltr, used a litle Aloe vera juicew/ Rosewater as leave in and sealed with Ramtirth coconut brahmi oil.  My hair feels yum


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2008)

Co washed with Naked Naturals Citrus Keratin mixed with Porosity Control (PC is my new thing  ) Used Dove Intense Moisture as a leave in, sealed with olive oil serum and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Check your Target stores, the R&N masks are $3.33 this week....I used the regular SAS conditioner as a leave in and I like it. It has a citrusy smell to it. I've used the GDL, Lavendar Vanilla body wash and now the SAS conditioner.  I like all three. I bought the tea tree poo but my sis took it. *****. I went back to TJ Maxx today to see if they had anymore of the conditioner and they don't.  Maybe I'll check Marshall's later. I'm tempted to try the poo but I could really care less about shampoos-is that bad?



We don't have Target here, I live in a pretty small town 

They used to have the mask at CVS and Walgreens, now I can't find them any dang where! I don't care about shampoos either erplexed As long as it's sulfate and paraben free and doesn't strip the crap outta my hair, I'm cool


----------



## Eisani (Aug 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> We don't have Target here, I live in a pretty small town
> 
> They used to have the mask at CVS and Walgreens, now I can't find them any dang where! I don't care about shampoos either erplexed As long as it's sulfate and paraben free and doesn't strip the crap outta my hair, I'm cool


 
A city with no Target is like a forest w/no trees. A foot w/no shoe. Ham w/no burger PM me if you want me to pick some up for you.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 7, 2008)

Eisani said:


> A city with no Target is like a forest w/no trees. A foot w/no shoe. Ham w/no burger PM me if you want me to pick some up for you.




hahaahahaha You are a fool Eisani.  I was LMAO by the time I got to Ham with no Burger.   We love you Tiffers


----------



## Eisani (Aug 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> hahaahahaha You are a fool Eisani. I was LMAO by the time I got to Ham with no Burger. We love you Tiffers


 
 I go to Target almost daily. I just couldn't imagine...yea, we love you Tiffers!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't do this challenge until the 31st, my school starts back up on the 25th.
This doesn't mean I fail the challenge does it?


----------



## chebaby (Aug 7, 2008)

tody i mixed fekkai shea butter hair mask with coconut oil and honey and let that sit on my dry hair under a plastic cap for an hour. then i co washed with vo5 moisture milks and then let nexxus humectress sit on my hair for 5 minutes and then proceded to wet bun after i put in my leave in and sealed with cocasta oil


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 7, 2008)

Co-washed this morning with the last bit of my HH Drama Clean, then used Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea leave-in and JBCO for the first time and bunned it up.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 8, 2008)

CW when I got home from work w/Giovanni SASDC mixed w/SitriNillah Hair Masque I wanted my hair to smell yummy for my date did a WnG, no oil or anything


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 8, 2008)

Cowashed last night with Yes to Carrots con.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 8, 2008)

No CW today, just spritzed w/water to refresh my WnG and used my Bee Mine Serum.  

Oh yea, big up to my lil sister...you know who you are


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 8, 2008)

Co-washed 3xs this week with Suave.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 8, 2008)

I mixed some castor oil in a half empty body of VO5 conditioner.  I'm going to try that as a co-wash today.  I like VO5 for softness, but it doesn't give any shine/sheen to my hair like other conditioners (Suave, Trader Joes, etc) when I leave them in.  I hope this mix will work .  I like using castor oil for sealing, and it works wonders.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Oh yea, big up to my lil sister...you know who you are



Howdy! 

When you gon quit bein cheap and pay your $6.50? 

Eisani, how are you liking the Bee Mine?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I can't do this challenge until the 31st, my school starts back up on the 25th.
> This doesn't mean I fail the challenge does it?



Since the original date ended on the 18th, you can get a pass


----------



## Eisani (Aug 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Howdy!
> 
> When you gon quit bein cheap and pay your $6.50?
> 
> Eisani, how are you liking the Bee Mine?



Can't take some folks NOWHERE!

I'm loving the Bee Mine actually.  I put some on my scalp in the car on the way to work this morning (hey, long night).

CW later this afternoon when I got to my after work destination.  I've mentioned around here before that I keep products in my trunk so I had 5 bottles of WRTC in there -a girl can never be too prepared.  Anyhoo, I CW only w/this, straight up no chaser, and used some as a leave in and my curls are poppin like crazy! I'll add the pics to my Fotki tonight or tomorrow.  I don't know if it was the BM, the WRTC, his water, or a combo of all but my hair was extra lush and moist! I've never used WRTC straight out the bottle so I'm going to have to do a field test to see gave me such great results....and these fools done gone and changed the original WRTC ingredient concentration. I just can't stand people sometimes.

Talking too much, I know. It's the likkablah:


----------



## aloof one (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyday this week.

HE LTR.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 9, 2008)

This morning with Redken All Soft, left in Redken Butter Treat, sealed with EVOO and bunned it up.  Wow, just wow.  LOVE IT!!!!!  My hair is dry now with NO CRUNCH!!!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 10, 2008)

This morning WRTC straight up and used some as a leave in. Still got good curl definition.  Off to hunt down the rest of the stores that still have the original formula...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 10, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> This morning with Redken All Soft, left in Redken Butter Treat, sealed with EVOO and bunned it up. Wow, just wow.  LOVE IT!!!!!  My hair is dry now with NO CRUNCH!!!


 
Same again today!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm being lazy again. Haven't co washed for two days and my hair feels like the Sahara. I don't even think I've combed it. Just had the same raggedy ol, crazy lookin bun  

I look like a crazy cat lady, except I don't like cats 

Maybe I'll co wash tonight..... Probably not erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

Co washed with Tresemme remoisturize with B5.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 10, 2008)

CW'd today, yesterday.  I just grabbed bottles.  I know one was lavendar something and something else.  I dunno. I just know I co-washed.  LOL


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2008)

Aussie Moist this a.m.  I am NOT going to Barbados next week either. I'm heated


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 11, 2008)

This morning with Tressemme Flawless Curls. Used a little Redken Fresh Curls leave-in and sealed with JBCO and Shea Butter.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 11, 2008)

I tried co-washing with a VO5/Castor Oil a mix for a couple days recently, and I believe the castor oil was too thick to use in a co-wash mix.  It's better for sealing.  I plan to co-wash today with Suave Milk & Honey.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I tried co-washing with a VO5/Castor Oil a mix for a couple days recently, and I believe the castor oil was too thick to use in a co-wash mix. It's better for sealing. I plan to co-wash today with *Suave Milk & Honey*.


 
I still have some of the poo thanks to CaramelcutieinVA but I've been on alert for the conditioner any place I can find!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2008)

dcw with pantene relaxed and natural breakage defense mask spiked with efa oils.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 11, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I still have some of the poo thanks to CaramelcutieinVA but I've been on alert for the conditioner any place I can find!



There's a dollar store here that carries it for like $1.29.  I've only seen it there and not anywhere else.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 11, 2008)

CW with Suave Tropical Coconut last night.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> There's a dollar store here that carries it for like $1.29.  I've only seen it there and not anywhere else.



TSU which one sells it here?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 11, 2008)

This a.m. with LTR, left in LTR (regular con) and sealed with EVOO. Bunned it up.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 12, 2008)

tishee said:


> TSU which one sells it here?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



There's this DollarLand inside of the Frayser "SuperMall" (not really a mall, just a building w/ stores in it) over on Overton Crossing (it used to be that old K-Mart).


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 12, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> There's this DollarLand inside of the Frayser "SuperMall" (not really a mall, just a building w/ stores in it) over on Overton Crossing (it used to be that old K-Mart).




thanks TSU. My son's godmother frequents that area and I will ask her to pick up a couple of bottles for me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Today - LTR, left it in w/ EVOO, bunned it up.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 12, 2008)

Sunday and today with Tresemme.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 13, 2008)

Tonight .. FINALLY .. with VO5 PassionFruit Smoothie ..


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Since the original date ended on the 18th, you can get a pass


 
YAY! :woohoo:


----------



## monikr (Aug 13, 2008)

co-wash tonight with giovanni tt.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 13, 2008)

Checking in.......still co-washing


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 13, 2008)

Co-washed last night with Suave Tropical Coconut, Giovanni Direct leave-in. Avococo Creme and bunned.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 13, 2008)

Couldn't find this thread for nothing yesterday and too lazy to do a search  CW yesterday w/Tresemme S&S. Nothing today, just spritzed my bun w/distilled water and put Bee Mine on my scalp.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 13, 2008)

cw with Pantene breakage defense mask spiked with efa oils(trying to use this stuff up b/c my stomach can not handle it ).


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 13, 2008)

I cowashed on Sunday!

Lavendar Fields V05 Conditioner


----------



## aloof one (Aug 13, 2008)

Today with Grapeseed white tea Organix


----------



## Eisani (Aug 13, 2008)

aloof one said:


> Today with Grapeseed white tea Organix



I keep eyeballing this. How do you like it?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 14, 2008)

Last night with VO5 PassionFruit Smoothie ..


----------



## Eisani (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't CW yesterday OR today Just too lazy for words right about now.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I didn't CW yesterday OR today Just too lazy for words right about now.


 
I missed almost all of last week.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ It just be's like that sometimes...uh, where is Tiffers?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I didn't CW yesterday OR today Just too lazy for words right about now.


 


KelleCarter said:


> I missed almost all of last week.


 






 tsk tsk tsk

Anyway, this a.m. with LTR.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ That sour green face is hilarious! Kelle, cute siggy! Me likey


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 14, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> Anyway, this a.m. with LTR.


I've never even seen that smiley before ..



Eisani said:


> ^^ That sour green face is hilarious! Kelle, cute siggy! Me likey


 
Thank you!



Eisani said:


> ^^ It just be's like that sometimes...uh, where is Tiffers?


 
She's M.I.A.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 14, 2008)

This morning with Tresemme Flawless Curls with B5.  This is really solidifying its place in my heart as a co-wash staple...its great!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 14, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I've never even seen that smiley before ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I got it from another site.  You are such a cutie!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 14, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> LOL, I got it from another site. You are such a cutie!


 
Thank you! You're a very pretty woman, also!


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 15, 2008)

Cowashed last night w/ Yes to Carrots con, Giovianni leave-in and Avococo Creme and bunned.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 15, 2008)

Cowashed last night with VO5 PassionFruit Smoothie


----------



## Eisani (Aug 15, 2008)

FINALLY cw this a.m. w/Tresemme S&S. Used Aussie Moist as a leave in, JBCO to seal and bunned. Dude @ the gas station this morning w/some fuzzy braids that looked like he had them since his conception was like "Dayum ma, how you get all them waves?" I was just like "You wouldn't believe me if I told you!" and got in the car.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> FINALLY cw this a.m. w/Tresemme S&S. Used Aussie Moist as a leave in, JBCO to seal and bunned. Dude @ the gas station this morning w/some *fuzzy braids that looked like he had them since his conception* was like "Dayum ma, how you get all them waves?" I was just like "You wouldn't believe me if I told you!" and got in the car.


 
to the bolded!


----------



## aloof one (Aug 15, 2008)

yesterday... today.. same old.


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 15, 2008)

hi, I am new to taking care of relaxed hair and I've been trying to figure out what is co-washing. From what i gather it is washing your hair with a conditioner and not a shampoo, so if I was to wash my hair after an hot oil treatment I'll just use a conditioner and style. Is that it?


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Aug 15, 2008)

*back to cw.

I've mastered with WNG and now they are FIYAH.*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

I am cowashing today with some ayurveda mix with kalpi tone, bhringraj, and hibiscus powders mixed with tresemme conditioner, fenugreek tea rinse and shikakai oil.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hair4Care said:


> hi, I am new to taking care of relaxed hair and I've been trying to figure out what is co-washing. *From what i gather it is washing your hair with a conditioner and not a shampoo,* so if I was to wash my hair after an hot oil treatment I'll just use a conditioner and style. Is that it?


 
Yup.  You don't have to scrub, just lightly rub it in, then let it sit in your hair for several minutes while you shower.  Then experiment with what to leave in your hair after you rinse out the conditioner.  I have found that leaving in full strength conditioner (meant to be rinsed out), sealed with olive oil works best for my hair.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 16, 2008)

Cowashed tonight with Suave Tropical Coconut ..


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Jamilia that really cleared things up


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

CHecking in- co washed 3 times this week


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 18, 2008)

Co-washed on Friday w/ Yes to Carrots.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 18, 2008)

Deep con yesterday w/ ORS Replensihing Pak added coconut oil and yogurt. Bunned afterwards.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 18, 2008)

CW this morning w/Giovanni SAS. My hair was a tangly mess this morning. The conditioner didn't detangle like it usually does.  I had to use some Qhemet Olive Conditioning & Detangling Cream. Oh well, time to chelate. The deeper I get into this transition, the more I'm thinking I'm going to texlax @ the 1 yr mark--if I make it that far .


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 18, 2008)

Yesterday morning with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 18, 2008)

Even though I haven't cwed since last Friday when I got my highlights touched up. erplexed


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally forgot we were supposed to check in every so often.I CW every other day faithfully when I take my sew-ins out. I use either HE Dangerously Straight, Organix Coconut Milk or Suave Humectant Conditioners. Depends how I feelM


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 19, 2008)

Last night with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 19, 2008)

When is this challenge over? When did it start? 

Can't hang anymore. Won't be cowashing as much with twists in my hair. I need to clarify more often to reduce buildup.

Fun challenge!

ETA: According to Tiffer's orginal challenge, made it! Yeah! Won't be extending this til the end of August but i had good results co-washing 1-2 times a week for the last 4 months.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 19, 2008)

^^cute twists, MizzBrown 

CW this a.m. w/Suave Milk & Honey  I'm so happy it's back in my life!!

Thank you, fairy godsis!! LOVE you!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 19, 2008)

I did an Ayurvedic co-wash today.  I can't believe there are only 12 more days in this challenge  Anyone wanna teach me how to rollerset erplexed


----------



## Eisani (Aug 19, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I did an Ayurvedic co-wash today. *I can't* *believe there are only 12 more days in this challenge*  Anyone wanna teach me how to rollerset erplexed


 
I was just looking @ the calendar thinking the same thing. I might keep going until it gets cold, but I'm just so indecisive right now!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 19, 2008)

Last night with LTR - one more use t'il it's gone.   I am going to keep doing this until it's cold.  Then I will experiment with cwing at nite.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 20, 2008)

CW last night w/ Giovanni Tea Tree. Giovanni Direct Leave-in w/ Avococo Creme and bunned.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 20, 2008)

Co washed yesterday with Biolage Hydratherapie conditioning balm. Today is HE LTR.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 20, 2008)

I did a deep co-wash this morning with Tressemme and Kenra MC.  Needed to get some good moisture after my Ayurveda wash yesterday.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 20, 2008)

Ummmm, add me to the list puh-leeeze  My first co-wash will be tonight. I will be using Suave Humectrant Conditioner.  Can't wait!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tonite w/ All Soft, left in BT.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 21, 2008)

This week Suave.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 21, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Tonite w/ All Soft, left in BT.


 
Love the new avi!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 21, 2008)

I think tonight will be my last cowash .. Suave Tropical Coconut ..


----------



## aloof one (Aug 21, 2008)

Last night I cowashed with Silk Elements (I found this huge gigantic bottle Im trying to use up) mixed with HE None of Your Frizziness. I actually haven't rinsed it out. Basically I just wet my hair and rubbed it all in and went to sleep, because my hair feels so good. This herbal essences stuff is amazing, my hair hasn't exploded into a furball so I'm guessing its a keeper.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 21, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Tonite w/ All Soft, left in BT.



OMG Jamila75 is that you!  Your hair in the avi is BEAUTIFUL!!! You've gotten some great growth! What an inspiration 

Did another deep co-wash this morning with Miss Keys 10 en 1.  I never thought I'd say this, but I"m excited that my co-washing is coming to an end (for the time being).  I've been doing it for 4 months straight now and I'm anxious to see my hair straightened.  Lets hope it grew!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 21, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> Love the new avi!


 
TY! 


KelleCarter said:


> I think tonight will be my last cowash .. Suave Tropical Coconut ..


 
Awww....



joyandfaith said:


> OMG Jamila75 is that you! Your hair in the avi is BEAUTIFUL!!! You've gotten some great growth! What an inspiration
> 
> Did another deep co-wash this morning with Miss Keys 10 en 1. I never thought I'd say this, but I"m excited that my co-washing is coming to an end (for the time being). I've been doing it for 4 months straight now and I'm anxious to see my hair straightened. Lets hope it grew!


 
TY! This was after a SHS episode  so I'm anxious to see how it does over the next year. 

I cannot WAIT to see your hair straight!!!!!


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 26, 2008)

Friday night cw with Giovanni Tea Tree.


Sunday night cw with Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesterday w/Suave Milk & Honey. Just did a water rinse this a.m. My last CW will be on Thursday, I REALLY need to color my hair on Friday. I have WAY too much blonde/brown going on!


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonight w/ suave Tropical Coconut and probably one more cw on Friday night.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 26, 2008)

KelleCarter said:


> I think tonight will be my last cowash .. Suave Tropical Coconut ..



Bye KelleCarter! It's been fun.



Butterfly08 said:


> TY!
> 
> I cannot WAIT to see your hair straight!!!!!



I can't wait either...I'll post pics on Sept 5th 



Eisani said:


> Yesterday w/Suave Milk & Honey. Just did a water rinse this a.m. My last CW will be on Thursday, I REALLY need to color my hair on Friday. I have WAY too much blonde/brown going on!



Next Wednesday morning will be my last co-wash.  It's been fun rolling with you ladies all summer!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^Yea, it's been fun!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies, it's been fun.  I'm gonna continue this on my own because it is sweltering here and I can't bear the feel of hair on my shoulders right now. It usually doesn't cool down until late October.  In fact, I'm about to cw right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll miss you guys!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ladies, it's been fun.  I'm gonna continue this on my own because it is sweltering here and I can't bear the feel of hair on my shoulders right now. It usually doesn't cool down until late October. In fact, I'm about to cw right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those smileys are so cute! We'll miss you too! We're talking like we won't see each other around the boards ever again


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Those smileys are so cute! We'll miss you too! We're talking like we won't see each other around the boards ever again



I know right. LOL.  Are we the last three left up in this challenge? I feel like everyone else went to a different party and didn't tell us about it


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Those smileys are so cute! We'll miss you too! We're talking like we won't see each other around the boards ever again


LOL, I know! But I'll still miss you guys! 



joyandfaith said:


> I know right. LOL. Are we the last three left up in this challenge? I feel like everyone else went to a different party and didn't tell us about it


 
LOL!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep, been fun for me too.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I know right. LOL.  Are we the last three left up in this challenge? I feel like everyone else went to a different party and didn't tell us about it



...or we're the stragglers that don't know how to go home after the after-party  SECURITY !!!!


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to finish out this month and call it quits. I did well nut I'm gonna trim soon and continue on with the DC challenge and see how that goes.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 3, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ...or we're the stragglers that don't know how to go home after the after-party  SECURITY !!!!


 hahaha I just saw this! You are too funny.  SECURITY!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, our phone's been cut off, so I have to come to the library whenever I have the time

I've missed you guys so much! 

This challenge was so much fun, I made so many new friends that I would've probably never talked to had it not been for this challenge. It's been fun


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 3, 2008)

We missed you too Tiffers! Thanks for the fun challenge. It made this summer lots of fun


----------

